# Change the movie with one word....2



## JustJudy

A continuation of the closed thread "Change the movie with one word. 
Change any one word to make a new movie title, for example, "One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest", change to The Nest" or The Deep, if you post a movie title with just one word then the next must begin with the last letter of the previous word.

Starting with.. The Dark Crystal


----------



## cwwozniak

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the _Crystal _Skull


----------



## Gr3iz

_Kingdom _Come

Thank you Judy!


----------



## cwwozniak

Things to _Come_


----------



## JustJudy

Where the Wild _Things_ Are

My pleasure Mark.  Hiya Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Are _We There Yet?


----------



## cwwozniak

_There _Will Be Blood


----------



## Gr3iz

The Gods Must _Be _Crazy


----------



## JustJudy

Chariot of the _Gods_


----------



## Gr3iz

The House _Of The_ Devil


----------



## JustJudy

The Wizard _of_ Oz


----------



## Gr3iz

Trouble With _The _Curve

W0W! Judy, you surprised me with that one! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Big _Trouble _in Little China


----------



## Gr3iz

_Little _Man


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Man _with the Golden Gun

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Naked _Gun_

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Naked Gun _2½: The Smell of Fear


----------



## Gr3iz

Sweet _Smell _Of Success


----------



## cwwozniak

_Sweet _16


----------



## Gr3iz

_16 _Blocks


----------



## cwwozniak

80 _Blocks _from Tiffany's


----------



## Gr3iz

Around The World In _80 _Days


----------



## cwwozniak

_The World _Is Not Enough


----------



## Gr3iz

Once _Is Not Enough_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Once _Upon a Time in America


----------



## Gr3iz

Coming To _America_


----------



## cwwozniak

Guess Who's _Coming _to Dinner


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dinner _For Schmucks


----------



## cwwozniak

_For _Your Eyes Only


----------



## Gr3iz

The One And _Only_


----------



## cwwozniak

_One _Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Gr3iz

_Over _& Out


----------



## cwwozniak

She's _Out _of My League


----------



## Gr3iz

Beer _League_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Beer _for My Horses


----------



## Gr3iz

They Shoot _Horses_, Don't They?


----------



## JustJudy

_Shoot_ to Kill

Hi Chuck! Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Kill _Bill

Hiya Judy!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Bill _& Ted's Bogus Journey

Hi Judy and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Journey _To The Center Of The Earth

Hey Chuck!


----------



## JustJudy

The Day the _Earth_ Stood Still


----------



## Gr3iz

Five Million Years To _Earth_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Five _Easy Pieces


----------



## Gr3iz

Earth Girls Are _Easy_


----------



## cwwozniak

Mean _Girls_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mean _Creek


----------



## cwwozniak

Cold _Creek _Manor


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Manor_


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Avengers


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _White Buffalo


----------



## cwwozniak

_White _Men Can't Jump

Good morning and happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Men _In Black

Mornin' Chuck! Back atcha, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

Gone _in _Sixty Seconds


----------



## Gr3iz

_Gone _With The Wind


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Wind _and the Lion


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Lion_ In Winter


----------



## JustJudy

_Winter_ of Our Discontent


----------



## cwwozniak

Flags of _Our _Fathers


----------



## Gr3iz

Born On The Fourth _Of _July


----------



## cwwozniak

_Born _Free


----------



## Gr3iz

Live _Free _Or Die


----------



## cwwozniak

_Die_! Die! My Darling!


----------



## dpader

Me, Myself & _Tootsie_


----------



## cwwozniak

Catch _Me _If You Can


----------



## Gr3iz

To _Catch _A Thief


----------



## cwwozniak

The Cook, the _Thief_, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Cook_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Cook _County


----------



## Gr3iz

Return To Macon _County
_


----------



## cwwozniak

Star Wars: Episode VI - _Return _of the Jedi


----------



## Gr3iz

In _The _Army Now


----------



## cwwozniak

Ernest in the _Army_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Ernest _Saves Christmas


----------



## cwwozniak

Stuart _Saves _His Family


----------



## Gr3iz

Swiss _Family _Robinson


----------



## cwwozniak

The New _Swiss Family Robinson_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Amazing Spider-man


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Amazing _Colossal Man


----------



## dpader

A Dog named Wanda


----------



## Gr3iz

Daniel, the movie title you enter should contain (at least) one word from the previous entry, and italicize that word. Try again?


----------



## JustJudy

_The_ Wizard of Oz D)

Well Mark, there is the letter a in 3 of the words Chuck posted


----------



## Gr3iz

The Business _Of _Strangers

You are a very liberal thinker, Judy ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Succeed in _Business _Without Really Trying


----------



## Gr3iz

Rebel _Without _A Cause


----------



## cwwozniak

_A _Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Gr3iz

Passion Fish


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Passion _of the Christ


----------



## dpader

This Island Nanu


----------



## JustJudy

The _Island_ of Dr. Moreau


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dr. _Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## Gr3iz

_How _To Lose A Guy In 10 Days


----------



## cwwozniak

10 
Should be interesting, as last "letter" of this one word title is the number "0".


----------



## Gr3iz

_0 _Dark Thirty

A Stretch, maybe? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

_Thirty _Seconds Over Tokyo



Gr3iz said:


> _0 _Dark Thirty
> 
> A Stretch, maybe? ;-)


I think the 0 is spelled out as "Zero" in the official title, but we'll give it to ya. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

One Flew _Over _The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## cwwozniak

Air Force _One_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Air _Bud


----------



## cwwozniak

Killer _Bud_


----------



## Gr3iz

Return Of The _Killer _Tomatoes


----------



## cwwozniak

The Lord of the Rings: The _Return _of the King


----------



## Gr3iz

_Lord _of the Flies

By:Megan


----------



## cwwozniak

Clash _of the _Titans


----------



## Gr3iz

Diary _of _a Wimpy Kid

By:Megan


----------



## cwwozniak

The Karate _Kid_

Hi Megan!


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Killing Floor

She's gone home. Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Killing _Me Softly


----------



## Gr3iz

_Me_, Myself & Irene


----------



## cwwozniak

_Irene _in Time


----------



## Gr3iz

_Time _Bandits


----------



## cwwozniak

_Bandits_


----------



## Gr3iz

_*S*_hrek


----------



## cwwozniak

*K*ing Kong Escapes


----------



## Gr3iz

Tarzan 2: Tarzan _Escapes_


----------



## cwwozniak

Greystoke: The Legend of _Tarzan_, Lord of the Apes


----------



## Gr3iz

Urban _Legend_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Urban _Cowboy


----------



## Gr3iz

_Urban _Legend -- Bloody Mary


----------



## cwwozniak

My _Bloody _Valentine


----------



## Gr3iz

The Thing About _My _Folks


----------



## cwwozniak

10 Things I Hate _About _You


----------



## Gr3iz

Needful _Things_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Things _to Do in Denver When You're Dead

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dead _Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## cwwozniak

You _Don't _Mess with the Zohan


----------



## Gr3iz

Fun _With _Dick & Jane


----------



## cwwozniak

What Ever Happened to Baby _Jane_?

Good morning and Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Gone _Baby _Gone


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gone _with the Wind


----------



## Gr3iz

Breaking _Wind_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Twilight Saga: _Breaking _Dawn - Part 1


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dawn _Of The Dead


----------



## cwwozniak

_Of _Mice and Men


----------



## Gr3iz

Robin Hood - _Men _In Tights


----------



## cwwozniak

_Robin _and the 7 Hoods


----------



## Gr3iz

You, Me _And _Dupree


----------



## cwwozniak

That Thing _You _Do

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Thing_

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Great Gatsby


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Great_ Buck Howard


----------



## cwwozniak

_Howard _the Duck


----------



## Gr3iz

_Duck _You Sucker!


----------



## cwwozniak

Never Give a _Sucker _an Even Break


----------



## Gr3iz

Mardi-Gras: Spring _Break_


----------



## cwwozniak

It Happens Every _Spring_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Every _Which Way But Loose


----------



## cwwozniak

_Which Way _to the Front?


----------



## JustJudy

The _Way_ We Were


----------



## cwwozniak

Where _Were _You When the Lights Went Out?


----------



## Gr3iz

City _Lights_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Crow: _City _of Angels


----------



## JustJudy

_The _ Neverending Story


----------



## cwwozniak

Toy _Story_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Toy_


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## JustJudy

War of _the_ Worlds


----------



## Gr3iz

Pirates _Of The_ Caribbean


----------



## cwwozniak

Man Hunters of the _Caribbean_


----------



## Gr3iz

I Love You, _Man_


----------



## cwwozniak

What's _Love _Got to Do with It


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I _Do _It 'Til I need Glasses?


----------



## cwwozniak

Catch Me If You _Can_


----------



## Gr3iz

Despicable _Me_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Despicable _Dick and Righteous Richard


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dick_


----------



## cwwozniak

_*K*_ing Creole


----------



## Gr3iz

The _King _And I


----------



## cwwozniak

_I _Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Gr3iz

Corvette _Summer_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Red _Corvette_


----------



## Gr3iz

Barefoot In _The _Park


----------



## cwwozniak

South _Park_: Bigger Longer & Uncut


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bigger _Stronger Faster


----------



## cwwozniak

_Stronger _Than Desire


----------



## Gr3iz

Heart's of _Desire_


----------



## cwwozniak

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely _Hearts _Club Band


----------



## Gr3iz

Only The _Lonely_


----------



## cwwozniak

For Your Eyes _Only_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hills Have _Eyes_


----------



## cwwozniak

Beverly _Hills _Cop


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cop _And A Half


----------



## cwwozniak

Harry Potter and the _Half_-Blood Prince


----------



## Gr3iz

Anacondas: The Hunt For The _Blood _Orchid


----------



## cwwozniak

_The Hunt for _Red October


----------



## Gr3iz

Behind The _Red _Door


----------



## cwwozniak

The Girl Next _Door _


----------



## Gr3iz

_Girl _With The Pearl Earring


----------



## Netghost56

_Girl_, Interrupted


----------



## Gr3iz

Sushi _Girl_


----------



## Netghost56

The _Girl _who kicked the Hornet's Nest


----------



## cwwozniak

_Who _Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Netghost56

_Roger _Dodger


----------



## cwwozniak

The Disappearance of Daniel _Dodger_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Of _Mice And Men


----------



## Netghost56

_Men _at Work


----------



## Gr3iz

Blood _Work_


----------



## Netghost56

_Blood _and Bone


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Bone _Collector


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Collector_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Dark Knight

By Megan


----------



## JustJudy

Black _Knight_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Black _Friday


----------



## Gr3iz

Freaky _Friday_


----------



## cwwozniak

Live _Freaky _Die Freaky


----------



## Gr3iz

It's My Party And I'll _Die _If I Want To


----------



## Netghost56

House _Party_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _House _Bunny


----------



## Gr3iz

The Brown _Bunny_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Unsinkable Molly _Brown_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _African Queen


----------



## Netghost56

_African _Cats


----------



## cwwozniak

The Night of a Thousand _Cats_


----------



## JustJudy

The _Night_ of the Living Dead


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dead _Heat on a Merry-Go-Round


----------



## Netghost56

_Heat_ 

The _Dead _Zone


----------



## Gr3iz

Twilight _Zone_: The Movie


----------



## Netghost56

_Twilight _

Steal this _Movie
_


----------



## Gr3iz

_T_he Turning Point

Netghost, you confuse things when you make double entries. I'm going to use Twilight as your response ...


----------



## Netghost56

Vanishing _Point

_
Sorry, I figured a one word title was a do-over


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Point_

Nope. In the case of a single word entry, the next entry will start with the last letter of the word.


----------



## Netghost56

_Point_ Break

Gotcha


----------



## Gr3iz

Never Give A Sucker An Even _Break_


----------



## Netghost56

_Sucker _Punch


----------



## Gr3iz

Donkey _Punch_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Donkey _Love



> Tagline: "It's everything you don't want it to be about"


----------



## Netghost56

_Love _Hurts

LOL!


----------



## Gr3iz

I _Love _You, Man


----------



## cwwozniak

Rain _Man_


----------



## Netghost56

_Man _on a Ledge


----------



## cwwozniak

Cat _on _a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Netghost56

Some like it _Hot_


----------



## Gr3iz

In _Like _Flint


----------



## cwwozniak

Our Man _Flint_


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Man _Apart


----------



## cwwozniak

A World _Apart_


----------



## Netghost56

Around the _World _in 80 Days


----------



## cwwozniak

_Days _of Thunder


----------



## Netghost56

Tropic _Thunder_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Tropic _of Cancer


----------



## Gr3iz

Son _Of _A Gun


----------



## Netghost56

Way of the _Gun
_


----------



## cwwozniak

Carlito's _Way_


----------



## Gr3iz

Any Which _Way _You Can


----------



## Netghost56

I'm Gonna Git _You_, Sucka!


----------



## Gr3iz

_You_, Me And Dupree


----------



## cwwozniak

_Me_, Myself & Irene


----------



## Netghost56

Arguing with _Myself_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Girl _with _the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Netghost56

Factory _Girl_


----------



## cwwozniak

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate _Factory_


----------



## Gr3iz

Free _Willy_


----------



## Netghost56

Born _Free_


----------



## JustJudy

_Born_ to Be Wild

Hi Netghost56! Hi Mark! Hi Chuck!
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Wild _In The Streets

Hiya Judy!


----------



## cwwozniak

Mean _Streets_

Hi Judy!


----------



## Netghost56

_Mean _Girls


----------



## cwwozniak

Earth _Girls _Are Easy


----------



## Netghost56

_Easy _A


----------



## Gr3iz

_A _Day In The Life


----------



## Netghost56

Monty Python's _Life _of Brian


----------



## cwwozniak

The Full _Monty_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Full _Metal Jacket


----------



## Netghost56

Heavy _Metal_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Heavy _Weights


----------



## Gr3iz

_Heavy _Duty


----------



## cwwozniak

Jury _Duty_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Jury _Of Our Peers


----------



## cwwozniak

Flags of _Our _Fathers


----------



## Gr3iz

The Wizard _Of _Oz


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Wizard _of Stone Mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

The Family _Stone
_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Addams _Family_


----------



## Gr3iz

All _The _President's Men


----------



## Netghost56

_Men _of Honor


----------



## Gr3iz

Love, _Honor _And Obey


----------



## cwwozniak

From Russia with _Love_


----------



## Netghost56

_From _Earth to the Moon


----------



## Gr3iz

The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man-in-the-_Moon_ Marigolds


----------



## cwwozniak

The Butterfly _Effect_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Cable Guy


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Lose a _Guy _in 10 Days


----------



## Netghost56

How to _Lose _Friends and Alienate People


----------



## cwwozniak

_Friends _with Benefits


----------



## Gr3iz

_With _Honors


----------



## cwwozniak

Trouble _with _the Curve


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Trouble _With Harry


----------



## cwwozniak

When _Harry _Met Sally


----------



## Gr3iz

_When _Worlds Collide


----------



## cwwozniak

War of the _Worlds_


----------



## Gr3iz

World _War _Z


----------



## cwwozniak

The _World _According to Garp


----------



## Gr3iz

Harold and Kumar Go _To _White Castle


----------



## cwwozniak

_White _Men Can't Jump


----------



## Gr3iz

Single _White _Female


----------



## cwwozniak

Sex and the _Single _Girl


----------



## Gr3iz

Everything You Always Wanted To Know About _Sex_* *But Were Afraid To Ask


----------



## cwwozniak

To Wong Foo Thanks for _Everything_, Julie Newmar


----------



## Netghost56

The Hitchhiker's Guide _to _the Galaxy


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Guide _for the Married Man


----------



## Gr3iz

Iron _Man_


----------



## Netghost56

Bicentennial _Man _

*Good movie, don't care what the critics said.


----------



## cwwozniak

She's the _Man_


----------



## Gr3iz

Over _The _Top


----------



## cwwozniak

_Top _Gun


----------



## Gr3iz

The Shakiest _Gun _In The West


----------



## cwwozniak

Go _West _Young Man


----------



## Gr3iz

Young Frankenstein


----------



## cwwozniak

Bud Abbott Lou Costello Meet _Frankenstein_

Hi Mark and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gr3iz

Air _Bud _3: World Pup


----------



## cwwozniak

_Air _Force One


----------



## Gr3iz

_One _Hour Photo


----------



## Netghost56

The Darkest _Hour_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Hottie And The Nottie


----------



## cwwozniak

Harry Potter_ and the _Sorcerer's Stone

Good evening, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Family _Stone_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Family _Plot


----------



## Gr3iz

_Family _Name


----------



## cwwozniak

In the _Name _of the Father


----------



## Netghost56

The _Name _of the Rose


----------



## Gr3iz

Voyage To _The _Bottom Of The Sea


----------



## cwwozniak

Race You to the _Bottom_


----------



## Netghost56

Journey _to _the Center of the Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

The Day the _Earth _Stood Still


----------



## Gr3iz

Alien Showdown: The Day The Old West _Stood Still_


----------



## Netghost56

_Day _of the Dead


----------



## cwwozniak

Dawn of the _Dead_


----------



## Netghost56

Night of the Living _Dead_


----------



## Gr3iz

Two _Of _A Kind


----------



## Netghost56

Planet _of _the Apes


----------



## Gr3iz

Beneath The Planet Of The _Apes_


----------



## cwwozniak

Forbidden _Planet _


----------



## Netghost56

_Planet _Terror


----------



## Gr3iz

_Terror _On A Train


----------



## cwwozniak

How to _Train _Your Dragon


----------



## Gr3iz

_How _To Lose A Guy In 10 Days


----------



## Netghost56

28 _Days _Later

*Can you tell I'm on a zombie kick?? Hyped up for World War Z


----------



## cwwozniak

28 Weeks _Later_



Netghost56 said:


> Can you tell I'm on a zombie kick?? Hyped up for World War Z


Looks like it should be a cool flick. I might have to wait for it to come out on Blu-ray or DVD.


----------



## Gr3iz

Two _Weeks _Notice


----------



## cwwozniak

Lock, Stock and _Two _Smoking Barrels


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank You For _Smoking_


----------



## cwwozniak

Catch Me If _You _Can


----------



## Netghost56

Now _You_ See Me


----------



## Gr3iz

_Me_, Myself & Irene


----------



## cwwozniak

_Irene _in Time

Good morning, Mark and Netghost56!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Time _Bandits

Hey Chuck!


----------



## Netghost56

Nick of _Time_

Morning!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Tunnel _Of _Love


----------



## Netghost56

In the Mouth _of _Madness


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mouth _To Mouth


----------



## cwwozniak

_To _Sir, with Love


----------



## Netghost56

From Russia, With _Love_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Russia _House


----------



## Gr3iz

Life As A _House_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Life _of Brian


----------



## Gr3iz

Robin Hood: Prince _Of _Thieves


----------



## cwwozniak

Red Riding _Hood_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Riding _In Cars With Boys


----------



## cwwozniak

_Cars_


----------



## Gr3iz

*S*pies Like Us


----------



## Netghost56

Bend it _Like _Beckham


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I Do _It _'Til I Need Glasses?

Chuck, have you seen this one? I think you'd like it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Things to _Do _in Denver When You're Dead



Gr3iz said:


> Can I Do _It _'Til I Need Glasses?
> Chuck, have you seen this one? I think you'd like it ... ;-)


Hi Mark! Never saw it. After looking it up on IMDB, I have to wonder how I could have missed it when it hit the theaters.


----------



## Gr3iz

Needful _Things_

Look for it on DVD or whatever you use for movies. It's a sequel to _If You Don't Stop Doing It ... You'll Go Blind!!!_ Equally stupid, akin to _Kentucky Fried Movie_, but I like that kind of stuff. ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

10 _Things _I Hate About You

I loved _Kentucky Fried Movie_.


----------



## Gr3iz

I Still Know What _You _Did Last Summer


----------



## Netghost56

I Know What _You _Did Last Summer


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Last _House On The Left


----------



## Netghost56

_Last _of the Mohicans


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Green Hornet


----------



## Gr3iz

Behind The _Green _Door


----------



## Spandexer

The _Green _Berets


----------



## cwwozniak

Soylent _Green_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Green _Mile

It ain't easy being green ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Fried _Green _Tomatoes

Looks like this game is going green.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Big _Green_

OK ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

How _Green _Was My Valley


----------



## Netghost56

_Green _Lantern


----------



## cwwozniak

_Green _Card


----------



## Gr3iz

The Grace _Card_


----------



## cwwozniak

Amazing _Grace_


----------



## Netghost56

The _Amazing _Spiderman


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Man Who Would be King


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last _King _Of Scotland


----------



## Netghost56

The _King _and I


----------



## Gr3iz

_I _Am


----------



## Netghost56

I _am _Sam


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Am _I_?


----------



## cwwozniak

Austin Powers: The Spy _Who _Shagged Me


----------



## Gr3iz

I _Spy_


----------



## cwwozniak

The King and_ I_


----------



## Gr3iz

I repeat myself when under stress.
I repeat myself when under stress.
I repeat myself when under stress.
;-) (The above is from King Crimson, if you hadn't already known.)
The Ghost _And _Mrs. Muir


----------



## cwwozniak

_Mrs. _Doubtfire

I repeat entries when I don't scroll back far enough.
I repeat entries when I don't scroll back far enough.
I repeat entries when I don't scroll back far enough.
(    not from any song that I know of    )


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mrs._ Parker And The Vicious Circle


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Vicious _Kind


----------



## Gr3iz

Close Encounters Of The Third _Kind_


----------



## cwwozniak

Shrek the _Third_


----------



## Gr3iz

This Is _The _End


----------



## cwwozniak

_This Is _Spinal Tap


----------



## Gr3iz

Take _This _Job And Shove It!


----------



## cwwozniak

The Bank _Job_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Italian Job


----------



## cwwozniak

The Casino _Job_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Lone Ranger


----------



## cwwozniak

Walker Texas _Ranger _3: Deadly Reunion


----------



## Gr3iz

American _Reunion_


----------



## cwwozniak

_American _Pie


----------



## Gr3iz

American _Pie_: The Book Of Love


----------



## cwwozniak

Bell _Book _and Candle


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Black _Book_


----------



## cwwozniak

Big Trouble in _Little _China


----------



## Gr3iz

_Trouble _With The Curve


----------



## Spandexer

Real Women have _Curves_


----------



## Gr3iz

In The Land Of _Women_


----------



## cwwozniak

_In _Like Flint


----------



## Gr3iz

_Like _It Is


----------



## cwwozniak

The World _Is _Not Enough


----------



## Gr3iz

The _World _According To Garp


----------



## cwwozniak

Godspell: A Musical Based on the Gospel _According _to St. Matthew


----------



## Gr3iz

13 Going _On _30


----------



## cwwozniak

_Going _My Way


----------



## Gr3iz

Any Which _Way _You Can


----------



## cwwozniak

_Any _Given Sunday


----------



## Spandexer

Black _Sunday_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Black _Hawk Down


----------



## Gr3iz

Watership _Down_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Down _Periscope


----------



## Gr3iz

Up _Periscope_


----------



## cwwozniak

Knocked _Up_


----------



## Gr3iz

Up 

Getting desperate here ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

*P*irates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl

A few different word to work with.


----------



## Gr3iz

Girl With A _Pearl _Earring


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Girl _Next Door


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheech y Chong's _Next _Movie


----------



## cwwozniak

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The _Movie_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Mystery _Of The Yellow Room


----------



## cwwozniak

She Wore a _Yellow _Ribbon


----------



## Gr3iz

The Computer _Wore _Tennis Shoes


----------



## cwwozniak

Baby Needs a New Pair of _Shoes_


----------



## Spandexer

Rosemary's _baby_


----------



## Gr3iz

Gone _Baby _Gone


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gone _With the Wind


----------



## Gr3iz

Breaking _Wind_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Breaking _and Entering


----------



## Gr3iz

Dazed _And _Confused


----------



## cwwozniak

Totally _Confused_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Totally _Awesome


----------



## cwwozniak

Norman's _Awesome _Experience


----------



## Gr3iz

The Girlfriend _Experience_


----------



## Spandexer

Ghosts of _Girlfriends _Past


----------



## Gr3iz

_Past _Sins


----------



## cwwozniak

_Sins _of the Fathers


----------



## JustJudy

The Wizard _of_ Oz

Sorry, haven't posted it in a while.


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Wizard _of Stone Mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

The Family _Stone_


----------



## Spandexer

The _Family_


----------



## cwwozniak

Swiss _Family _Robinson


----------



## Gr3iz

_Robinson _Crusoe


----------



## cwwozniak

_Robinson Crusoe_ on Mars


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mars _Needs Moms


----------



## cwwozniak

Baby _Needs _a New Pair of Shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

The Red _Shoes_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hunt for _Red _October


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Hunt For_ Gullum


----------



## cwwozniak

Borat: Cultural Learnings of America _for _Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan


----------



## Gr3iz

Coming To _America_


----------



## cwwozniak

Guess Who's _Coming _to Dinner


----------



## Gr3iz

_Guess _Who


----------



## cwwozniak

The Spy _Who _Loved Me


----------



## Gr3iz

I _Spy _


----------



## Spandexer

_Spy _Game


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Game_


----------



## Spandexer

Sherlock Holmes: A _Game _of Shadows


----------



## Gr3iz

Dark _Shadows_


----------



## cwwozniak

Zero _Dark _Thirty


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Thirty _Nine Steps


----------



## cwwozniak

_Nine _to Five


----------



## Gr3iz

Slaughterhouse-_Five_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Five _Easy Pieces


----------



## Gr3iz

Earth Girls Are _Easy_


----------



## JustJudy

_Easy_ Rider


----------



## Gr3iz

Ghost _Rider_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Ghost _and Mrs. Muir


----------



## Gr3iz

Teaching _Mrs_. Tingle


----------



## Netghost56

The Roman Spring of _Mrs_. Stone


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe I'll Come Home In The _Spring_


----------



## cwwozniak

Things to _Come_


----------



## Spandexer

Where the Wild _Things _Are


----------



## cwwozniak

Where the Boys _Are_

Hiya Spandexer! Happy Monday?


----------



## Netghost56

Riding in Cars with _Boys_


----------



## cwwozniak

Used _Cars_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cars_


----------



## cwwozniak

*S*omething Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Gr3iz

_Wicked _Lake


----------



## cwwozniak

Bunny _Lake _is Missing


----------



## Gr3iz

_Missing _In Action


----------



## Spandexer

_Action _Jackson

Happy Tuesday?


----------



## Gr3iz

A Piece Of The _Action_


----------



## cwwozniak

Life _of _Pi


----------



## Netghost56

My _Life_


----------



## Gr3iz

_My _Gal Sal


----------



## cwwozniak

Has Anybody Seen My _Gal_


----------



## Gr3iz

Dude, Where's _My _Car?


----------



## cwwozniak

_Car _54, Where Are You?


----------



## Gr3iz

_Are _We There Yet?


----------



## Netghost56

Where the Wild Things _Are_


----------



## Gr3iz

Into The _Wild_


----------



## Netghost56

_Into _Thin Air


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Thin _Man


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Man _in the White Suit


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Tuxedo


----------



## cwwozniak

_Tuxedo _Joe


----------



## Gr3iz

_Joe _Dirt


----------



## cwwozniak

Red _Dirt _Rising


----------



## Gr3iz

Dead Moon _Rising
_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dead _Poets Society


----------



## Gr3iz

High _Society_


----------



## cwwozniak

_High _Anxiety


----------



## Spandexer

Hang 'em _High_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hang _Loose


----------



## cwwozniak

Any Which Way But _Loose_


----------



## Gr3iz

Any _Which _Way You Can


----------



## cwwozniak

Which _Way _to the Front?


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## cwwozniak

Along Came a _Spider_


----------



## Netghost56

_Along _Came Polly


----------



## cwwozniak

_Polly _of the Circus


----------



## Netghost56

The Eternal Sunshine of _the _Spotless Mind


----------



## Spandexer

Little Miss _Sunshine_


----------



## Gr3iz

Hit Or _Miss_


----------



## cwwozniak

Live Free _or _Die Hard


----------



## Netghost56

Die _Hard _


----------



## Gr3iz

John Tucker Must _Die_


----------



## cwwozniak

Being _John _Malkovich


----------



## Gr3iz

The Pleasure Of _Being _Robbed


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Pleasure _Drivers


----------



## Spandexer

Hell _Drivers_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Legend of _Hell _House


----------



## Gr3iz

The Magical _Legend _Of The Leprechaun


----------



## cwwozniak

Thor: Legend of the _Magical _Hammer


----------



## Netghost56

I am _Legend_


----------



## cwwozniak

_I _Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry


----------



## Spandexer

_Now _You See Me


----------



## Netghost56

Did _You _Hear About the Morgans?


----------



## cwwozniak

There's Something _About _Mary


----------



## Netghost56

_Mary _Poppins


----------



## cwwozniak

The Legend of Bloody _Mary_


----------



## Netghost56

The _Legend _of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## cwwozniak

_Sleepy _Hollow High


----------



## Netghost56

_High _Crimes

*Talk about low budget - Sleep Hollow High


----------



## JustJudy

Fast Times at Ridgemont High



Netghost56 said:


> *Talk about low budget - Sleep Hollow High


If there were girls running around in their underpants Chuck has probably seen it


----------



## Gr3iz

_Fast _Girl


----------



## cwwozniak

Funny _Girl_



JustJudy said:


> If there were girls running around in their underpants Chuck has probably seen it


 I don't think I've seen it yet. Will need to see if it's listed on www.girlsrunninginunderpantsmovies.com 
EDIT: Just noticed that domain name isn't registered. Maybe I can start a web site that will be bigger than YouTube.


----------



## JustJudy

The _Girl_ Next Door

Chuck, you'll be raking in the bucks


----------



## Gr3iz

Right At Your _Door_

Count me in, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Right _Stuff


----------



## Gr3iz

Children Of _The _Corn


----------



## cwwozniak

_Children _of a Lesser God


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh God! Book II


----------



## Spandexer

The _Book _of Eli


----------



## Gr3iz

Reign _Of _Fire


----------



## cwwozniak

_Reign _Over Me


----------



## Gr3iz

Get _Over _It


----------



## Netghost56

_Over _the Hedge


----------



## Gr3iz

_Over The_ Edge


----------



## Netghost56

The _Edge_


----------



## Gr3iz

Postcards From _The Edge_


----------



## cwwozniak

Harold & Kumar Escape _from _Guantanamo Bay


----------



## Gr3iz

_Escape From_ The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## cwwozniak

What _Planet _Are You From?


----------



## Gr3iz

_From_ Here To Eternity


----------



## Netghost56

_From _Earth to the Moon


----------



## cwwozniak

The Day the _Earth _Stood Still


----------



## Gr3iz

Standing _Still_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Standing _in the Shadows of Motown


----------



## Gr3iz

The Limits _Of _Control


----------



## cwwozniak

Off _Limits_


----------



## Gr3iz

Better _Off _Dead


----------



## cwwozniak

Freddy's _Dead_: The Final Nightmare


----------



## Gr3iz

_Final _Destination


----------



## Netghost56

Star Trek V : The _Final _Frontier


----------



## cwwozniak

Death Wish _V_: The Face of Death


----------



## Gr3iz

About _Face_


----------



## Netghost56

_Face _Off


----------



## Gr3iz

_Off _The Map


----------



## Spandexer

Oz _The _Great and Powerful


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Great _Escape

Good morning, all!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Escape _From New York

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Sergeant _York_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Sergeant _Bilko


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Sergeant_


----------



## Spandexer

_The _Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Gr3iz

Gawain And The Green _Knight_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Odd Life of Timothy _Green_


----------



## Gr3iz

My _Life _As A Dog


----------



## Netghost56

_Life _Stinks


----------



## Gr3iz

Love _Stinks_


----------



## cwwozniak

What's _Love _Got to Do with It


----------



## Gr3iz

_What's_ the Matter With Helen


----------



## cwwozniak

_With _Six You Get Eggroll


----------



## Gr3iz

I Saw What _You _Did


----------



## cwwozniak

The Texas Chain _Saw _Massacre


----------



## Gr3iz

_Saw_


----------



## Spandexer

I _saw _the Devil


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Devil _Wears Prada

Hiya Spandexer!. FYI, according to Dotty's original rules, if the last entry is a single word title then the next entry has to start with a word that starts with the last letter of the previous entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Expendables


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Expendables _2


----------



## Gr3iz

Open Season _2_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Open _Water


----------



## Gr3iz

Deep _Water_


----------



## cwwozniak

Run Silent Run _Deep_

Almost tempted to list a movie starring Linda Lovelace.


----------



## Gr3iz

Rabbit, _Run_


----------



## cwwozniak

Who Framed Roger _Rabbit_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Man _Who _Knew Too Much


----------



## cwwozniak

_Much _Ado About Nothing


----------



## Spandexer

cwwozniak said:


> The _Devil _Wears Prada
> 
> Hiya Spandexer!. FYI, according to Dotty's original rules, if the last entry is a single word title then the next entry has to start with a word that starts with the last letter of the previous entry.


Rgr that. o7



cwwozniak said:


> _Much _Ado About Nothing


There's Something _About _Mary


----------



## cwwozniak

Dirty _Mary _Crazy Larry

Good morning, Spandexer!


----------



## Spandexer

The Gods Must Be _Crazy_

Yo Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

To _Be _or Not to Be


----------



## Gr3iz

The Bridge _To _Nowhere

Mornin' Chuck! Mornin' Spandexer!


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Bridge _on the River Kwai

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mystic _River_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Mystic _Pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

_Pizza_


----------



## cwwozniak

_A _Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Gr3iz

Big _Fish_


----------



## cwwozniak

*Big *Momma's House


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorority _House _Massacre


----------



## Spandexer

_Sorority _Party Massacre

These sound like fun movies!


----------



## cwwozniak

The Slumber Party _Massacre_

How much more fun can a guy have than when watching Girls-running-around-in-panties movies?


----------



## Gr3iz

Bachelor _Party_

I can't hardly think of anything better ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Tammy and the _Bachelor_


----------



## Gr3iz

Butch Cassidy _And The_ Sundance Kid


----------



## cwwozniak

The Next Karate _Kid_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Next_


----------



## cwwozniak

*T*ime Bandits


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Time _Machine


----------



## Spandexer

Sharkey's _Machine_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Machine _Gun Preacher


----------



## cwwozniak

The Man with the Golden _Gun_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Thin _Man_


----------



## Spandexer

_The _Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Gr3iz

_House _On Haunted Hill


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last House _on _the Left

Happy Hump Day, Mark and Spandexer!



Spandexer said:


> _The _Cabin in the Woods





Gr3iz said:


> _House _On Haunted Hill


----------



## Gr3iz

A cabin is a house, right? I guess I need this week over more than I though I did ... <sigh>

_Left _For Dead


----------



## Spandexer

Better Off _Dead_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Better _Half


----------



## cwwozniak

Harry Potter and the _Half_-Blood Prince



Gr3iz said:


> A cabin is a house, right?


LoL :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

_Blood _Of The Vampire


----------



## cwwozniak

Abraham Lincoln: _Vampire _Hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

The Deer _Hunter_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Deer _Season


----------



## Gr3iz

'Tis The _Season_


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## Gr3iz

_Twice _Upon A Christmas


----------



## cwwozniak

Once _Upon _a Time


----------



## Gr3iz

Hot Tub _Time _Machine


----------



## Spandexer

_Machine _Gun Preacher


----------



## cwwozniak

Buck and the _Preacher_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Buck _Privates


----------



## cwwozniak

Uncle _Buck_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Uncle _Kent


----------



## cwwozniak

The Sin of Mona _Kent_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last _Sin _Eater


----------



## Spandexer

X-Men: The _Last _Stand


----------



## Gr3iz

_Stand _By Me


----------



## cwwozniak

Despicable _Me_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Me_, Myself & Irene


----------



## cwwozniak

I Can Do Bad All by _Myself_


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I _Do _It 'Till I Need Glasses?


----------



## cwwozniak

We _Need _to Talk About Kevin


----------



## Gr3iz

It's All _About _Love


----------



## Spandexer

_Love _and Other Impossible Pursuits


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Other _Fellow


----------



## cwwozniak

My _Fellow _Americans


----------



## JustJudy

_My_ Fair Lady''

Just a thought: if they had spelled Fair differently it would have been about a woman amounting to the cost of a bus ride....


----------



## Gr3iz

State _Fair_


----------



## cwwozniak

Enemy of the _State_



JustJudy said:


> if they had spelled Fair differently it would have been about a woman amounting to the cost of a bus ride....


Or maybe about a city bus driver that had to always remind his female passengers to pay up.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Enemy _Mine


----------



## JustJudy

Yours, Mine and Ours



Gr3iz said:


> _Enemy _Mine


Great movie! Zammis was so cute 



cwwozniak said:


> Or maybe about a city bus driver that had to always remind his female passengers to pay up.


:up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Up _Yours_

I've always liked Enemy Mine, too!


----------



## JustJudy

Up

It said my post was too short. I guess 2 letter posts aren't allowed...


----------



## cwwozniak

*P*lay Misty for Me


----------



## Spandexer

Now You See _Me_


----------



## cwwozniak

_See _No Evil

Hiya, Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

Dr. _No_


----------



## cwwozniak

Abbott and Costello Meet _Dr. _Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## Gr3iz

The Jetsons _Meet _The Flintstones


----------



## cwwozniak

_The Flintstones _in Viva Rock Vegas


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Rock_


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## Gr3iz

_Iron _Man


----------



## cwwozniak

The Family _Man_


----------



## Spandexer

Swiss _Family _Robinson


----------



## cwwozniak

Mountain Family _Robinson_
Hiya, Spandexer!


----------



## Spandexer

Killer _Mountain_
Yo Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Killer _Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## Gr3iz

Office _Space_


----------



## cwwozniak

Dead Letter _Office_


----------



## Gr3iz

Better Off _Dead_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Better _Than Sex


----------



## Spandexer

Stranger _Than _Fiction


----------



## cwwozniak

When a _Stranger _Calls


----------



## Gr3iz

When Nature _Calls_


----------



## cwwozniak

What to Expect _When _You're Expecting


----------



## Gr3iz

What's Love Got _To _Do With It?


----------



## cwwozniak

Crazy, Stupid, _Love_.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Age Of _Stupid_


----------



## cwwozniak

Ice _Age_: Continental Drift


----------



## Gr3iz

_Continental _Divide


----------



## cwwozniak

_Divide _and Conquer


----------



## Gr3iz

She Stoops To _Conquer_


----------



## cwwozniak

I Don't Know How _She _Does It


----------



## Gr3iz

You _Know _My Name


----------



## cwwozniak

_My _Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Spandexer

My _Big _Fat Independent Movie


----------



## Gr3iz

Kentucky Fried _Movie _


----------



## cwwozniak

Blue Grass of _Kentucky _


----------



## Spandexer

Splendor in the _Grass_


----------



## Gr3iz

Monsters, Marriage and Murder _in _Manchvegas


----------



## cwwozniak

_Marriage _Italian Style


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Italian _Job


----------



## cwwozniak

Madea Gets a _Job_


----------



## Spandexer

As Good as it _Gets_


----------



## Gr3iz

_It _Came From Outer Space


----------



## cwwozniak

Plan 9 from Outer _Space_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Game _Plan_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Crying _Game _


----------



## Gr3iz

History Of _The _World, Part 1


----------



## cwwozniak

Buffalo Bill and the Indians, or Sitting Bull's _History _Lesson


----------



## Gr3iz

Where The _Buffalo _Roam


----------



## JustJudy

_Where_ the Wild Things Are


----------



## Gr3iz

_Are _We There Yet?


----------



## cwwozniak

_We _Bought a Zoo


----------



## Spandexer

The Way _We _Were


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Road To Wellville


----------



## cwwozniak

_Road _House


----------



## Spandexer

_House _at the End of the Street


----------



## cwwozniak

A Nightmare on Elm _Street_


----------



## Gr3iz

Black _On _White


----------



## cwwozniak

Harold & Kumar Go to _White _Castle


----------



## Spandexer

The Last _Castle_


----------



## Gr3iz

I know What You Did _Last _Summer


----------



## cwwozniak

My _Summer _of Love


----------



## Gr3iz

_Love _Is A Many-Splendored Thing


----------



## cwwozniak

Thar _Thing _You Do


----------



## Gr3iz

_You_, Me And Dupree


----------



## Spandexer

The Good, the Bad _and _the Ugly


----------



## Gr3iz

Coyote _Ugly_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Coyote _Summer

Hiya, Spandexer and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Corvette _Summer_

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

The Red _Corvette_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Morning After


----------



## cwwozniak

Burn _After _Reading


----------



## Gr3iz

_Burn_!


----------



## cwwozniak

*N*ot Another Teen Movie


----------



## Gr3iz

_Another _Day In Paradise


----------



## Spandexer

Phantom of the _Paradise_


----------



## Gr3iz

Not _Of _This Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

_This _Is Spinal Tap


----------



## Gr3iz

This _Is _It


----------



## cwwozniak

Bend _It _Like Beckham


----------



## Gr3iz

Just _Like _Heaven


----------



## cwwozniak

_Just _Go with It


----------



## Gr3iz

Come Fly _With _Me


----------



## Spandexer

What Dreams May _Come_


----------



## Gr3iz

Mother, _May _I Sleep With Danger?


----------



## cwwozniak

I'll _Sleep _When I'm Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

_When _The Clock Strikes


----------



## Spandexer

The Pink Panther _Strikes _Again


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty In _Pink_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Pretty _Woman


----------



## Gr3iz

Attack Of The 50 Foot _Woman_


----------



## cwwozniak

My Left _Foot_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Left _For Dead


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Dead _Zone


----------



## Gr3iz

Green _Zone_


----------



## JustJudy

Behind the Green Door


----------



## Gr3iz

_Behind _The Red Door


----------



## Spandexer

The Spy Next _Door_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Girl _Next _Door


----------



## cwwozniak

What a _Girl _Wants


----------



## Gr3iz

_What _Women Want


----------



## cwwozniak

Cannibal _Women _in the Avocado Jungle of Death


----------



## Spandexer

cwwozniak said:


> Cannibal _Women _in the Avocado Jungle of Death


Whoa! Gotta rent that!

George of the _Jungle_


----------



## cwwozniak

_George _Washington Slept Here



Spandexer said:


> Whoa! Gotta rent that!


Here ya go ...
http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Cannibal_Women_in_the_Avocado_Jungle_of_Death/347579?locale=en-US


----------



## Gr3iz

You Are _Here_


----------



## JustJudy

_Are_ We There Yet?


----------



## Gr3iz

The God Who Wasn't _There_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Wife Who _Wasn't_ Wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

Not With My _Wife_


----------



## cwwozniak

She's Out of _My _League


----------



## Gr3iz

Beer _League_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Beer _for My Horses


----------



## Gr3iz

Play Misty _For _Me


----------



## cwwozniak

Child's _Play _


----------



## Gr3iz

Dating Games People _Play
_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hunger _Games_


----------



## Gr3iz

Journey To _The _Center Of The Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

Storm _Center_


----------



## Spandexer

The Ice _Storm_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Storm _Of The Century


----------



## cwwozniak

The Silence _of _the Lambs


----------



## Gr3iz

Dead _Silence_


----------



## cwwozniak

Pirates of the Caribbean: _Dead _Man's Chest


----------



## Spandexer

Guardians _of _the Galaxy


----------



## cwwozniak

_Galaxy _Quest


----------



## Gr3iz

_Quest _For Fire


----------



## cwwozniak

Great Balls of _Fire_!


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Great _Ghost Rescue


----------



## Spandexer

_Ghost _Rider: Spirit of Vengeance


----------



## cwwozniak

Die Hard: With a _Vengeance_

Hiya, Spandexer and Mark!


----------



## Spandexer

The Man _with _the Iron Fists

Yo Chuck!


----------



## dpader

Raiders of the Lost Park


----------



## cwwozniak

Jurassic _Park_


----------



## Gr3iz

Barefoot In The _Park_

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Gone _in _Sixty Seconds

Hey Mark!


----------



## Spandexer

Girls _Gone _Dead


----------



## cwwozniak

Shaun of the _Dead_


----------



## Gr3iz

Revenge _Of The_ Pink Panther


----------



## Spandexer

_Pink _Floyd The Wall


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty In _Pink_


----------



## cwwozniak

Dirty _Pretty _Things


----------



## Gr3iz

Dracula (The _Dirty _Old Man)


----------



## cwwozniak

_Old _Yeller


----------



## Gr3iz

Grumpy _Old _Men


----------



## cwwozniak

No Country for _Old Men_


----------



## Gr3iz

_No _Time For Sergeants


----------



## cwwozniak

Once Upon a _Time _in the West


----------



## Gr3iz

_West _Of Memphis


----------



## cwwozniak

_Memphis _Belle


----------



## Gr3iz

The Southern _Belle_


----------



## Spandexer

_The _Way of the Dragon


----------



## cwwozniak

Every Which _Way _But Loose


----------



## Gr3iz

_Loose _Cannons


----------



## JustJudy

Bustin' _Loose_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Loose _Screws


----------



## cwwozniak

A Few _Screws _Loose


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Few _Good Men


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Good_, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Gr3iz

Big _Bad _Wolf


----------



## cwwozniak

_Big _Momma's House


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorority _House_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Sorority _Party Massacre


----------



## Gr3iz

_Party _Girl


----------



## cwwozniak

_Girl_, Interrupted


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Girl _Next Door


----------



## cwwozniak

Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The _Next _Generation


----------



## Gr3iz

_Texas _Killing Fields


----------



## cwwozniak

_Killing _Them Softly


----------



## Gr3iz

_Them_!


----------



## cwwozniak

*M*y Fair Lady


----------



## Gr3iz

It Happened At The World's _Fair_


----------



## cwwozniak

Gunfight _at _the O.K. Corral

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Spandexer

The _Gunfight _at Dodge City

Morning all o/


----------



## cwwozniak

Get Outta _Dodge_

Hiya Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Get _Shorty

Mornin' Chuck! Hey Spandexer!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Shorty_


----------



## Gr3iz

_*Y*_ou're Next


----------



## Spandexer

The Girl _Next _Door


----------



## cwwozniak

Lars and the Real _Girl_


----------



## Gr3iz

Black _And _White


----------



## cwwozniak

_White _Noise


----------



## Gr3iz

Sound Of _Noise_


----------



## Spandexer

A _Sound _of Thunder


----------



## cwwozniak

_Thunder _Road

Happy Hump Day, Mark and Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

Days Of _Thunder_

Back atcha, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

End of _Days_


----------



## Gr3iz

_End _Of The Line


----------



## cwwozniak

I Walk the _Line_


----------



## Gr3iz

The King And _I_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Man Who Would be _King_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Man Who_ Came Back


----------



## cwwozniak

The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But _Came _Down a Mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

Watership _Down_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Down _Periscope


----------



## Spandexer

Up _Periscope_


----------



## Gr3iz

Been Down So Long It Looks Like _Up _To Me


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Long _Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Gr3iz

_Kiss _Me Kate


----------



## cwwozniak

Weekend with _Kate_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Weekend _At Bernie's


----------



## cwwozniak

Night _at _the Museum


----------



## Gr3iz

A Hard Day's _Night_


----------



## cwwozniak

Walk _Hard_: The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## Gr3iz

Toy _Story_


----------



## Spandexer

_Toy _Soldiers


----------



## Gr3iz

We Were _Soldiers_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Way _We Were _


----------



## Gr3iz

Which _Way _Home


----------



## cwwozniak

_Home _Alone 2: Lost in New York


----------



## Gr3iz

Escape From New _York_


----------



## cwwozniak

_From _Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Gr3iz

_Till _The Cows Come Home


----------



## Spandexer

Take Me _Home _Tonight


----------



## cwwozniak

_Tonight _and Every Night


----------



## Gr3iz

They Only Come Out At _Night_


----------



## Spandexer

_They _Came From Within


----------



## cwwozniak

_From _Russia with Love


----------



## Gr3iz

_With _Six You Get Eggroll


----------



## Spandexer

_Six _Days Seven Nights


----------



## Gr3iz

Talladega _Nights_: The Ballad Of Ricky Bobby


----------



## cwwozniak

Searching for _Bobby _Fischer


----------



## Gr3iz

_For_ The Love Of Mary


----------



## cwwozniak

Shakespeare in _Love_


----------



## Gr3iz

We're _In _The Money


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Money _Pit


----------



## Gr3iz

_Pit _And The Pendulum


----------



## cwwozniak

_And _Then There Were None


----------



## Gr3iz

_None _But The Brave


----------



## Spandexer

_The _Quick and _the _Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

Harry Potter _And _The Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## cwwozniak

Romancing the _Stone_


----------



## Gr3iz

Conan _The _Barbarian


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Barbarian _and the Geisha

Good Morning, Mark!


----------



## Spandexer

_And _Then There Were None


----------



## Gr3iz

_There _Goes The Neighborhood


----------



## cwwozniak

Mr. Smith _Goes _to Washington

Hiya Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mr. And Mrs. _Smith_


----------



## cwwozniak

Teaching _Mrs. _Tingle


----------



## Gr3iz

The Santa Clause 2: The _Mrs_. Clause


----------



## Spandexer

Spy Kids _2_: Island of Lost Dreams

Yo Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Love and Death on Long _Island_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Death _Becomes Her


----------



## cwwozniak

Mourning _Becomes _Electra


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mourning _Wood


----------



## cwwozniak

Ed _Wood_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Ed_ (but I couldn't just leave it at two letters!)


----------



## cwwozniak

*D*awn of the Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

Just One _Of _The Guys


----------



## cwwozniak

The Glory _Guys_


----------



## Gr3iz

Wag _The _Dog


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dog _Day Afternoon


----------



## Gr3iz

Senior Skip _Day_


----------



## cwwozniak

My Dog _Skip_

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Alice Cooper: Welcome To _My _Nightmare


----------



## cwwozniak

The Pursuit of D.B. _Cooper_


----------



## Spandexer

Hot _Pursuit_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Hot _Shots! Part Deux

Hiya Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

35 _Shots _Of Rum


----------



## cwwozniak

_35 _and Ticking


----------



## Gr3iz

_Ticking _Clock


----------



## cwwozniak

Rock Around the _Clock_


----------



## Spandexer

The Shop _Around _the Corner

Yo Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Little _Shop _Of Horrors


----------



## cwwozniak

_Little _Big League


----------



## Gr3iz

_Little _Man


----------



## cwwozniak

The Running _Man_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Running _Scared


----------



## Spandexer

Ernest _Scared _Stupid


----------



## cwwozniak

Wrestling _Ernest _Hemingway


----------



## dotty999

_Ernest_ Goes to Camp


----------



## Gr3iz

Return To Sleepaway _Camp_


----------



## cwwozniak

Star Wars: Episode VI - _Return _of the Jedi


----------



## Gr3iz

Land _Of The_ Lost


----------



## dotty999

_Lost_ Horizon


----------



## cwwozniak

Beyond the Blue _Horizon_

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Deep

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Deep _In The Valley


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Blue Lamp


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Blue _Lagoon


----------



## Spandexer

Creature From the Black _Lagoon_


----------



## dotty999

_From _here to Eternity


----------



## cwwozniak

Wish You Were _Here_


----------



## Gr3iz

Those _Were _The Days!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Days _of Wine and Roses


----------



## Gr3iz

Black _And _White


----------



## cwwozniak

Harold & Kumar Go to _White _Castle


----------



## Gr3iz

Where Angels _Go_, Trouble Follows


----------



## Spandexer

_Trouble _With the Curve


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Myth


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Myth _of the American Sleepover


----------



## Gr3iz

_American _Dream


----------



## cwwozniak

A Nightmare on Elm Street: The _Dream _Child


----------



## Gr3iz

_Child _Bride


----------



## cwwozniak

_Bride _of Chucky


----------



## Gr3iz

One _Of _A Kind


----------



## cwwozniak

_Kind _Hearts and Coronets


----------



## Gr3iz

Two of _Hearts_


----------



## Spandexer

The Taking of Pelham One, _Two_, Three


----------



## cwwozniak

_Taking _Care of Business


----------



## Gr3iz

Risky _Business_


----------



## dotty999

_Business _as Usual


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Usual _Suspects


----------



## cwwozniak

Death _Suspects _a Murder


----------



## Gr3iz

_Death _Becomes Her


----------



## Spandexer

What _Becomes _of the Broken Hearted


----------



## Gr3iz

_What _Ever Happened To Baby Jane?


----------



## cwwozniak

Fun with Dick and _Jane_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dick_


----------



## JustJudy

_K_ill Bill


----------



## Gr3iz

A View To A _Kill_


----------



## cwwozniak

Back _to _the Future


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Future_


----------



## Spandexer

X-Men: Days of _Future _Past


----------



## Gr3iz

_Days _Of Thunder


----------



## cwwozniak

Blue _Thunder_


----------



## Spandexer

_Blue _Steel


----------



## Gr3iz

Man Of _Steel_


----------



## cwwozniak

Harley Davidson and the Marlboro _Man_


----------



## Gr3iz

Dumb _And _Dumber


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dumb _Luck in Vegas


----------



## Gr3iz

Good Luck Chuck
;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

For a _Good _Time, Call...


----------



## Gr3iz

Time After _Time_


----------



## cwwozniak

Burn _After _Reading


----------



## Gr3iz

Slow _Burn_


----------



## Spandexer

The Horribly _slow _Murderer with the Extremely Inefficient Weapon

Do 10 minute movies like this one still count?


----------



## Gr3iz

Lethal _Weapon_

I've heard of no restrictions like that ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

_Lethal _Ninja


----------



## Spandexer

American _Ninja _2: The Confrontation
(The ubiquitous Michael Dudikoff!)


----------



## cwwozniak

An _American _Werewolf in London


----------



## Gr3iz

_London _Bridge Is Falling Down


----------



## cwwozniak

Don't Raise the _Bridge_, Lower the River


----------



## Gr3iz

Please _Don't_ Eat The Daisies


----------



## cwwozniak

_Eat _Pray Love


----------



## Gr3iz

_Love _And Other Drugs


----------



## cwwozniak

Poltergeist II: The _Other _Side


----------



## Gr3iz

Love On The _Side_


----------



## cwwozniak

I Spit _on _Your Grave


----------



## Gr3iz

In _Your _Face


----------



## Spandexer

Death Wish V: The _Face _of Death


----------



## Gr3iz

_Wish _You Were Here


----------



## JustJudy

I Love _You_ Man


----------



## Gr3iz

Herbie -- The _Love _Bug


----------



## JustJudy

_The_ Way We Were


----------



## Gr3iz

While You _Were _Sleeping


----------



## JustJudy

_Sleeping_ Beauty


----------



## Gr3iz

American _Beauty_


----------



## cwwozniak

An _American _Werewolf in London


----------



## JustJudy

_American_ Pie


----------



## Gr3iz

American _Pie _-- Band Camp


----------



## cwwozniak

The One and Only, Genuine, Original Family _Band_


----------



## Spandexer

For Your Eyes _Only_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hills Have _Eyes_


----------



## cwwozniak

Beverly _Hills _Cop


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cop _And A Half


----------



## cwwozniak

Harry Potter and the _Half_-Blood Prince


----------



## Gr3iz

_Blood _River


----------



## cwwozniak

A _River _Runs Through It


----------



## Spandexer

_Through _the Eye


----------



## Gr3iz

_Eye _Of The Tiger


----------



## cwwozniak

What's Up, _Tiger _Lily?


----------



## Gr3iz

From _Up _On Poppy Hill


----------



## Spandexer

Pork Chop _Hill_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Chop _Shop


----------



## cwwozniak

Little _Shop _of Horrors


----------



## Gr3iz

Chicken _Little_


----------



## Spandexer

_Chicken _with Plums


----------



## cwwozniak

The Girl _with _the Dragon Tattoo

Hiya, Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

How To Train Your _Dragon
_


----------



## cwwozniak

Throw Momma from the _Train _


----------



## Gr3iz

_From _Here To Eternity


----------



## cwwozniak

Wish You Were _Here_


----------



## Spandexer

_Wish _Upon a Star


----------



## Gr3iz

Once _Upon _A Time In America


----------



## JustJudy

Coming to _America_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Russians Are _Coming_, The Russians Are Coming


----------



## cwwozniak

Where the Wild Things _Are_


----------



## Spandexer

Dude, _Where_'s My Car?


----------



## Gr3iz

_Car _Wash Orgy


----------



## cwwozniak

A Good Old Fashioned _Orgy_


----------



## Spandexer

No Country for _Old _Men


----------



## Gr3iz

First _Men _In The Moon


----------



## cwwozniak

_Moon _Over Parador


----------



## Gr3iz

One Flew _Over _The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## cwwozniak

The Big Red _One_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Big _Momma's House


----------



## cwwozniak

Road _House_


----------



## Gr3iz

On The _Road
_


----------



## cwwozniak

Cat _on _a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Hot _Chick


----------



## cwwozniak

Steampunk Samurai Biker _Chick_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last _Samurai_


----------



## Spandexer

cwwozniak said:


> Steampunk Samurai Biker _Chick_


* O_O*
Holy spit I need to find that movie!



Gr3iz said:


> The Last _Samurai_


The _Last _Stand


----------



## Gr3iz

Beyond _The _Wall Of Sleep


----------



## cwwozniak

_Beyond _the Valley of the Dolls

Hey spandexer, you may want to add this one too, to your "must see" list.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Pirates Of Silicon _Valley_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Pirates _of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## Gr3iz

Girl With A _Pearl _Earring


----------



## cwwozniak

Friends _with _Benefits


----------



## Gr3iz

How To Lose _Friends _And Alienate People


----------



## cwwozniak

The _People _vs. Larry Flynt


----------



## Gr3iz

Jewel Of _The _Nile


----------



## cwwozniak

Death on the _Nile_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Death _Becomes Her


----------



## dotty999

_Death _Wish


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Wish _For Wings That Work


----------



## cwwozniak

Gonzo: The Life and _Work _of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Spandexer

The Secret _Life _of Walter Mitty


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Secret _Garden


----------



## cwwozniak

Midnight in the _Garden _of Good and Evil

Hiya, Mark and Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Good_, The Bad And The Ugly

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Ugly _Truth


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Truth _About Love


----------



## cwwozniak

10 Things I Hate _About _You


----------



## Gr3iz

_I_ Am


----------



## cwwozniak

I _Am _Sam


----------



## Gr3iz

Play It Again, _Sam_


----------



## cwwozniak

Child's _Play_


----------



## Gr3iz

State Of _Play_


----------



## Spandexer

xXx: _State _of the Union


----------



## cwwozniak

Western _Union_


----------



## Gr3iz

All Quiet On The _Western _Front


----------



## cwwozniak

_All _the President's Men


----------



## Spandexer

Assassination of a High School _President_


----------



## dotty999

_High_ Noon


----------



## Gr3iz

The Passion Of Darkly _Noon_


----------



## dotty999

The Pride and the _Passion_


----------



## Gr3iz

Flicka: Country _Pride_


----------



## cwwozniak

No _Country _for Old Men


----------



## Gr3iz

Grumpy _Old _Men


----------



## cwwozniak

The Rise and Fall of the _Grumpy _Burger


----------



## Gr3iz

Good _Burger_


----------



## dotty999

_Good _Will Hunting


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Hunting _Party


----------



## cwwozniak

Bikini Beach _Party_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Beach _Blanket Bingo


----------



## cwwozniak

Chloe's _Blanket_


----------



## Gr3iz

Happiness Is A Warm _Blanket_, Charlie Brown


----------



## dotty999

Inn of the Sixth _Happiness_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Nine Lives _Of _Fritz The Cat


----------



## cwwozniak

_Cat _on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Spandexer

Some Like it _Hot_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Some _Days Are Better Than Others


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Better _Way to Die


----------



## Gr3iz

Every Which _Way _But Loose


----------



## cwwozniak

I'm a Cyborg, _But _That's OK


----------



## Gr3iz

_A_ Hard Day's Night


----------



## cwwozniak

Live Free or Die _Hard_


----------



## Gr3iz

Live And Let _Die_


----------



## Spandexer

_And _Then There Were None


----------



## Gr3iz

_There _Is Something About Mary


----------



## cwwozniak

All _About _the Benjamins


----------



## JustJudy

Harry and _the_ Hendersons


----------



## Gr3iz

Dirty _Harry_


----------



## cwwozniak

Angels with _Dirty _Faces


----------



## dotty999

City of _Angels_


----------



## cwwozniak

_City _Slickers II: The Legend of Curly's Gold

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Magical _Legend _Of The Leprechaun


----------



## Spandexer

_Leprechaun_: Back 2 tha Hood

Good lord who wrote this stuff??


----------



## Gr3iz

_Back _From The Dead

Have you seen _Lord Of The G-Strings_? ;-)


----------



## Spandexer

Dead Man Walking

I dare not Google that here at work!


----------



## Gr3iz

She's The _Man_


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last _Picture _Show


----------



## dotty999

The _Last_ Samurai


----------



## Gr3iz

Greystoke: The Legend Of Tarzan, Lord Of _The _Apes


----------



## cwwozniak

_Lord _of the Flies


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lords _Of _Flatbush


----------



## cwwozniak

It Happened in _Flatbush_


----------



## dotty999

It _Happened_ One Night


----------



## Gr3iz

One _Night _In Paris


----------



## cwwozniak

An American in _Paris_


----------



## Gr3iz

_American _Werewolf In London


----------



## cwwozniak

Sidewalks of _London_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Of _Mice And Men


----------



## cwwozniak

12 Angry _Men_


----------



## Gr3iz

_12_ Years A Slave


----------



## Spandexer

Halloween H20: 20 _Years _Later


----------



## Gr3iz

28 Weeks _Later_


----------



## dotty999

Two _Weeks_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Two_ Weeks Notice


----------



## JustJudy

Burn _Notice_


----------



## Gr3iz

Slow _Burn_


----------



## dotty999

_Slow_ Moe


----------



## Gr3iz

Eenie Meenie Miney _Moe_


----------



## dotty999

as far as I'm aware that's just a nursery rhyme isn't it?


----------



## Gr3iz

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2165743/?ref_=fn_al_tt_5


----------



## cwwozniak

The Girl Gets _Moe_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Girl _With A Pearl Earring


----------



## cwwozniak

From Russia _with _Love


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Love _Bug


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Bug _in the Bathroom


----------



## Gr3iz

Where _In _The World


----------



## cwwozniak

_The World _According to Garp


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm Going _To _Tell You A Secret


----------



## cwwozniak

_Going _My Way


----------



## Gr3iz

Any Which _Way _You Can


----------



## cwwozniak

I Could Never Have Sex with _Any _Man Who Has So Little Regard for My Husband


----------



## Gr3iz

Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About _Sex _(But Were Afraid To Ask)


----------



## cwwozniak

To Wong Foo Thanks for _Everything_, Julie Newmar

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Thanks _For Sharing

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

_For _a Few Dollars More


----------



## Gr3iz

The Chosen _Few_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Chosen _by God: The Great Black Pharaohs of the 25th Dynasty


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh _God_! Book II


----------



## cwwozniak

Bell _Book _and Candle


----------



## Gr3iz

Do You Remember Dolly _Bell_?


----------



## cwwozniak

Hello, _Dolly_!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hello _I Must Be Going


----------



## cwwozniak

If It's Tuesday, This _Must _Be Belgium


----------



## Gr3iz

_This _Property Is Condemned


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Condemned _of Altona


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Hills Have Eyes


----------



## JustJudy

_Eyes_ of Laura Mars


----------



## cwwozniak

_Mars _Attacks!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mars _Needs Moms


----------



## cwwozniak

Baby _Needs _a New Pair of Shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

Dancing _Shoes_


----------



## cwwozniak

Dirty _Dancing_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dirty _Mary, Crazy Larry


----------



## cwwozniak

The Gods Must Be _Crazy_


----------



## Gr3iz

Hello I _Must _Be Going


----------



## cwwozniak

_Hello_, Dolly!


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Dolly _Sisters


----------



## cwwozniak

Perfect _Sisters_


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Perfect _Getaway


----------



## cwwozniak

Last _Getaway_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Last _Stand


----------



## cwwozniak

_Stand _by Me


----------



## Gr3iz

You, _Me _And Dupree


----------



## cwwozniak

That Thing _You _Do


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Thing _With Two Heads


----------



## cwwozniak

From Russia _with _Love


----------



## Gr3iz

Everyone Says I _Love _You


----------



## cwwozniak

_I _Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Gr3iz

I Don't _Know _How She Does It


----------



## Spandexer

_How _to Train Your Dragon


----------



## Gr3iz

The Way Of The _Dragon_

Hey Spandexer! Long time ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Jingle All the _Way_

Hiya, Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

_All _The King's Men


----------



## cwwozniak

The _King's_ Speech


----------



## Gr3iz

On _The _Waterfront


----------



## cwwozniak

I Spit _on _Your Grave


----------



## Gr3iz

Return Of The Living Dead: Rave To The _Grave_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Year of _Living _Dangerously


----------



## Gr3iz

_Year _One


----------



## Spandexer

_One _Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

What up, gentlemen? (I use that term loosely)


----------



## cwwozniak

_Over _the Hedge

Hi Spandexer! I resemble that last remark.
I'm doin' OK. How's by you?


----------



## Gr3iz

Evil Under _The _Sun

Hey Spandexer! You made me look around to see who was here ...


----------



## Spandexer

The _Evil _Protege

Trying to keep my baby brown's open at work.


----------



## dotty999

The _Evil_ Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

Shaun Of The _Dead_


----------



## Spandexer

X-Men: Days _of _Future Past


----------



## Gr3iz

Back To The _Future_


----------



## cwwozniak

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes _Back_


----------



## Gr3iz

Dennis The Menace _Strikes _Again!


----------



## cwwozniak

Don't Be a _Menace _to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## Gr3iz

A Troll In _Central _Park


----------



## cwwozniak

Barefoot in the _Park_


----------



## Gr3iz

Hot Summer In _Barefoot _County


----------



## Spandexer

Some Like it _Hot_


----------



## cwwozniak

Bend It _Like _Beckham


----------



## Gr3iz

Around The _Bend_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Shop _Around _the Corner


----------



## Gr3iz

Street _Corner _Justice


----------



## cwwozniak

Raw _Justice_


----------



## Spandexer

_Raw _Deal


----------



## cwwozniak

How to _Deal_


----------



## Gr3iz

_How _To Lose Friends And Alienate People


----------



## cwwozniak

_Friends _with Benefits


----------



## Spandexer

Cloudy _with _a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Gr3iz

_Meatballs_


----------



## cwwozniak

*S*paceballs


----------



## Gr3iz

_*S*_ex Pot


----------



## Spandexer

_Pot _Luck


----------



## Gr3iz

Good _Luck _Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

_Good _Will Hunting


----------



## Gr3iz

Daddy's Gone A-_Hunting_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gone _in Sixty Seconds


----------



## Gr3iz

First Men _In _The Moon


----------



## cwwozniak

The _First _Wives Club


----------



## Gr3iz

The Breakfast _Club_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Breakfast _at Tiffany's


----------



## Spandexer

_At _Close Range


----------



## Gr3iz

Open _Range_


----------



## cwwozniak

Don't _Open _Till Christmas


----------



## Gr3iz

_Don't_ Look Back


----------



## cwwozniak

_Back _to the Future


----------



## Gr3iz

Journey _To The_ Center Of The Earth


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Deep


----------



## Gr3iz

_Deep _Throat


----------



## cwwozniak

In the Devil's _Throat_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Devil's_ Pond


----------



## cwwozniak

On Golden _Pond_


----------



## Gr3iz

_On_ Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## cwwozniak

How Stella Got _Her _Groove Back


----------



## Gr3iz

The Emperor's New _Groove_


----------



## cwwozniak

_New _Jack City


----------



## Gr3iz

Basement _Jack_


----------



## Spandexer

Don't Look in the _Basement_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Look_ Who's Talking


----------



## cwwozniak

_Who's _Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## Gr3iz

_Virginia _City


----------



## cwwozniak

_City _Slickers II: The Legend of Curly's Gold


----------



## Gr3iz

Hercules: The _Legend _Begins


----------



## Spandexer

Remo Williams: The Adventure _Begins_


----------



## Gr3iz

Pee-wee's Big _Adventure_


----------



## dotty999

The _Big _Chill


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Truth About Love


----------



## cwwozniak

An Inconvenient _Truth _


----------



## Gr3iz

Thoughts Of Suicide On _An _Otherwise Lovely Day


----------



## Spandexer

The _Day _the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Gr3iz

When Stand Up _Stood _Out


----------



## cwwozniak

She's _Out _of My League

Hiya and Happy Friday, Mark and Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

_She's_ The Man


----------



## cwwozniak

The Running _Man_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The_ Lucky One


----------



## cwwozniak

_One _Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Nest _Of Gentry


----------



## dotty999

Flight_ of_ the Phoenix


----------



## Gr3iz

Bridge Over _The _River Kwai


----------



## cwwozniak

Mystic _River_


----------



## Spandexer

A _River _Runs Through It


----------



## cwwozniak

_It _Came from Outer Space


----------



## Spandexer

Lost in _Space_


----------



## Gr3iz

Land of the _Lost_

By: Megan


----------



## cwwozniak

Going Down in LA-LA _Land_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Going_! Going! Gone!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gone _With the Wind


----------



## Gr3iz

Breaking _Wind_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Breaking _and Entering


----------



## Gr3iz

_Entering _The Mind Through The Mouth


----------



## cwwozniak

Exit _Through _the Gift Shop


----------



## Gr3iz

The Ultimate _Gift_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Ultimate _Truth


----------



## Gr3iz

Where The _Truth _Lies


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Deep


----------



## Gr3iz

_Deep _Blue Sea


----------



## Spandexer

_Sea _of Love


----------



## Gr3iz

_Love _Is A Many-Splendored Thing


----------



## cwwozniak

I Know How _Many _Runs You Scored Last Summer


----------



## Gr3iz

You Don't _Know _Jack


----------



## cwwozniak

You _Don't _Mess with the Zohan


----------



## Gr3iz

A Fine _Mess_


----------



## cwwozniak

All the _Fine _Young Cannibals


----------



## Gr3iz

_Young _Frankenstein


----------



## cwwozniak

_Frankenstein _Meets the Wolf Man


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Man _With The Iron Fists


----------



## Spandexer

The _Iron _Giant


----------



## Gr3iz

Jack The _Giant _Slayer


----------



## cwwozniak

New _Jack _City


----------



## Gr3iz

Lost _City _Raiders


----------



## cwwozniak

_Raiders _of the Lost Ark


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Lost _Skeleton Returns Again


----------



## cwwozniak

The Pink Panther Strikes _Again_


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty In _Pink_


----------



## cwwozniak

Maid _in _Manhattan


----------



## Spandexer

_Maid _to Order


----------



## cwwozniak

Law and _Order_


----------



## Gr3iz

Above The _Law_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Above _the Rim


----------



## Gr3iz

_Rim_ Of The Canyon


----------



## cwwozniak

Cloudy with a Chance _of _Meatballs


----------



## dotty999

The Wind _of_ Change


----------



## Gr3iz

Quick _Change_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Quick _and the Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dead _Right


----------



## Spandexer

The _Right _Kind of Wrong


----------



## cwwozniak

_Kind _Hearts and Coronets

Hiya, Mark and Spandexer, and a Happy Friday to all!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely _Hearts _Club Band


----------



## Spandexer

A _Lonely _Place to Die


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Place _Behind The Pines


----------



## cwwozniak

Cellblock Sisters: Banished _Behind _Bars


----------



## Gr3iz

_Behind _The Red Door


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hunt for _Red _October


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Shining


----------



## Gr3iz

_The_ Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## cwwozniak

_Before _the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Devil _Wears Prada


----------



## cwwozniak

The Devil _Wears _Spurs


----------



## Spandexer

_The _Devil's Rain


----------



## cwwozniak

_Rain _Man

Hi Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Wild _Man _Of The Navidad


----------



## cwwozniak

_Wild _Child


----------



## Spandexer

_Child _Star: The Shirley Temple Story

Yo Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

A Christmas _Story_


----------



## Spandexer

_A _Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## Gr3iz

The Taking Of Pelham One _Two _Three


----------



## dotty999

Silence _of_ the Lambs


----------



## Gr3iz

The Great _Silence_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Great _Escape


----------



## Gr3iz

_Escape _From Tomorrow


----------



## cwwozniak

Plan 9 _From _Outer Space


----------



## Gr3iz

I Married A Monster From _Outer Space_


----------



## Spandexer

Destroy All _Monster_s

Godzilla, Rodan and Ghidora action!


----------



## Gr3iz

_All _Or Nothing


----------



## cwwozniak

Money for _Nothing_

Good morning, Mark and Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

Two For The _Money_

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Lock, Stock and _Two _Smoking Barrels


----------



## Gr3iz

_Stock _Car


----------



## Spandexer

_Car _54, Where Are You?

Yo Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Where _The Heart Is


----------



## Spandexer

_Is _Harry on the Boat?


----------



## Gr3iz

Dirty _Harry_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Dirty _Dozen


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheaper By The _Dozen_


----------



## cwwozniak

_By _the Light of the Silvery Moon


----------



## Gr3iz

_Light _Of Day


----------



## Spandexer

A Good _Day _to Die Hard


----------



## Gr3iz

Live And Let _Die_


----------



## cwwozniak

Never _Let _Me Go


----------



## Gr3iz

_Never _Say Die


----------



## cwwozniak

What Do You _Say _to a Naked Lady?


----------



## Gr3iz

Good-bye, My _Lady_


----------



## cwwozniak

_My _Bloody Valentine


----------



## Spandexer

Wrong Turn 4: _Bloody _Beginnings


----------



## Gr3iz

She Done Him _Wrong_


----------



## cwwozniak

Get _Him _to the Greek


----------



## Gr3iz

It Might _Get _Loud


----------



## cwwozniak

Shoot _Loud_, Louder... I Don't Understand


----------



## dotty999

The King and_ I_


----------



## cwwozniak

_King _Kong Lives


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Lives _Of Others


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Sound of Music


----------



## Gr3iz

Frank Zappa -- Does Humor Belong In _Music_


----------



## dotty999

The Sound of_ Music_


----------



## Gr3iz

House _Of _Blood


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last _House _on the Left


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Last _Days Of Frankie The Fly


----------



## cwwozniak

28 _Days _Later ...


----------



## Gr3iz

_28_ Weeks Later


----------



## cwwozniak

Five _Weeks _in a Balloon


----------



## Gr3iz

Nine To _Five_


----------



## Spandexer

_To _Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## cwwozniak

Never Give _a _Sucker an Even Break

Hiya, Spandexer and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Spring _Break_

Mornin' guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

The Roman _Spring _of Mrs. Stone


----------



## Gr3iz

Mill Of The _Stone _Women


----------



## cwwozniak

The Money _Mill_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Money _Pit


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Pit _and the Pendulum


----------



## Gr3iz

Year Of _The _Horse


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Horse _Whisperer


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Whisperer _In Darkness


----------



## cwwozniak

Prince of _Darkness_


----------



## Gr3iz

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood _Prince_


----------



## cwwozniak

Three and a _Half _Musketeers


----------



## Gr3iz

The Next _Three _Days


----------



## cwwozniak

End of _Days_


----------



## Gr3iz

Seeking For A Friend At The _End _Of The World


----------



## cwwozniak

Desperately _Seeking _Susan


----------



## Gr3iz

My Nights With _Susan_, Sandra, Olga & Julie


----------



## Spandexer

Dirty Dancing: Havana _Nights_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dirty _Blondes From Beyond


----------



## cwwozniak

_Beyond _the Valley of the Dolls


----------



## Gr3iz

Barbed Wire _Dolls_

The cover looks intriguing, at any rate ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Bird on a _Wire_



Gr3iz said:


> The cover looks intriguing, at any rate ... ;-)


Selections from a review on IMDB: ... The film features incredible amount of sleaze ...The acting is actually not bad and the film is never boring. ...


----------



## Gr3iz

The Blue _Bird_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Blue _Thunder


----------



## Gr3iz

Days Of _Thunder_


----------



## cwwozniak

Six _Days _Seven Nights

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven Brides For _Seven _Brothers

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

The Blues _Brothers_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Way We Were


----------



## Spandexer

While You _Were _Sleeping


----------



## Gr3iz

10 Rules For _Sleeping _Around


----------



## cwwozniak

The Cider House _Rules_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cider _Springs Slaughter


----------



## cwwozniak

Hope _Springs_


----------



## Gr3iz

And _Hope _To Die


----------



## Spandexer

Sin City: A Dame to _Die _For


----------



## Gr3iz

The _City _of Lost Children


----------



## cwwozniak

_Children _of the Corn


----------



## Gr3iz

The Pop _Corn _Movie


----------



## cwwozniak

Monterey _Pop_


----------



## Spandexer

_Pop _Skull


----------



## Gr3iz

The Riders Of The Whistling _Skull_


----------



## cwwozniak

Sky _Riders_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Sky_ Captain And the World Of Tomorrow


----------



## cwwozniak

_Tomorrow _Never Dies


----------



## Gr3iz

I Could _Never _Be Your Woman


----------



## cwwozniak

Frankenstein Created _Woman_


----------



## Gr3iz

Young _Frankenstein _

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Young Lady _Chatterley_

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Lady _In The Water

Chuck, methinks you may have italicized the wrong word, but I knew what you meant ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Don't Drink the _Water_



Gr3iz said:


> Chuck, methinks you may have italicized the wrong word, but I knew what you meant ... ;-)


Whoops!  That would have been after couple of cups of coffee. I guess I picked the wrong day to switch to decaf.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thinking Through The _Drink_


----------



## cwwozniak

Exit _Through _the Gift Shop


----------



## Gr3iz

The Little _Shop _Of Horrors


----------



## cwwozniak

_Little _Fockers


----------



## Gr3iz

Wicked _Little _Things


----------



## cwwozniak

10 _Things _I Hate About You


----------



## Gr3iz

A Thin Line Between Love And _Hate_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Between _the Devil and the Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Gr3iz

Balls _Deep_


----------



## cwwozniak

Great _Balls _of Fire!


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Great _Buck Howard


----------



## cwwozniak

Uncle _Buck_


----------



## Spandexer

The Man From _U.N.C.L.E._


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Man _Who Fell To Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

Journey to the Center of the _Earth_


----------



## Spandexer

_Center _Stage: Turn It Up


----------



## Gr3iz

Turn Out the Lights: Jim Morrison's Last Night on _Stage_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Out _of Africa


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't Be Afraid _of _the Dark


----------



## cwwozniak

_Don't _Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## Gr3iz

Song of the _South_


----------



## Spandexer

_Song _for a Raggy Boy


----------



## Gr3iz

Tell Them Willie _Boy _Is Here


----------



## cwwozniak

From _Here _to Eternity


----------



## Gr3iz

Duck Beach to _Eternity_


----------



## cwwozniak

Lord Love a _Duck_


----------



## Gr3iz

At Play in the Fields of the _Lord_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Killing _Fields _


----------



## Spandexer

Enemy at _the _Gates


----------



## cwwozniak

_Enemy _of the State


----------



## Gr3iz

A Brooklyn _State _of Mind


----------



## cwwozniak

A Tree Grows in _Brooklyn_


----------



## Gr3iz

Pruning the Family _Tree_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Addams _Family_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The_ Lake House


----------



## cwwozniak

Bunny _Lake _Is Missing


----------



## Gr3iz

The House _Bunny_


----------



## cwwozniak

Big Momma's _House_


----------



## Spandexer

_Big _Fish


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day the _Fish _Came Out


----------



## Spandexer

_The _Day of the Triffids


----------



## Gr3iz

Ship _of _Fools


----------



## cwwozniak

_Fools _Rush In


----------



## Gr3iz

CandyGirl Video: Sugar _Rush_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Sugar _Town


----------



## Gr3iz

Small _Town _Murder Songs


----------



## cwwozniak

Dial M for _Murder _


----------



## Gr3iz

School _for _Seduction


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last _Seduction_


----------



## Gr3iz

Indiana Jones & The _Last _Crusade


----------



## cwwozniak

Bridget _Jones_: The Edge of Reason


----------



## Gr3iz

_Edge _of Darkness


----------



## cwwozniak

Prince of _Darkness_


----------



## Spandexer

_Prince _of Persia: The Sands of Time


----------



## cwwozniak

_Time _Bandits


----------



## Gr3iz

Hot Tub _Time _Machine


----------



## cwwozniak

Sharky's _Machine_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Time _Machine_


----------



## cwwozniak

For a Good _Time_, Call...


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Good _Old Fashioned Orgy


----------



## cwwozniak

Terror at _Orgy _Castle


----------



## Gr3iz

Harold and Kumar Go To White _Castle_


----------



## cwwozniak

Snow _White _and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Gr3iz

The Magnificent _Seven_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Magnificent _Obsession


----------



## Gr3iz

Boobs: An American _Obsession_


----------



## cwwozniak

An _American _Werewolf in London


----------



## Spandexer

_London _After Midnight


----------



## Gr3iz

_Midnight _in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Good_, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bad _Girls From Valley High


----------



## cwwozniak

_High _Anxiety


----------



## Gr3iz

Fear, _Anxiety _& Depression


----------



## cwwozniak

_Fear _and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Gr3iz

They Came to Rob _Las Vegas_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Spy Who _Came _in from the Cold


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cold _Comfort Farm


----------



## cwwozniak

Funny _Farm_


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Funny _Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum


----------



## cwwozniak

Jingle All the _Way_


----------



## Gr3iz

_All _the President's Men


----------



## cwwozniak

_Men _in Black


----------



## Gr3iz

_Black _Christmas


----------



## cwwozniak

All I Want for _Christmas_


----------



## Gr3iz

I _Want _Someone to Eat Cheese With


----------



## cwwozniak

Cloudy _with _a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Gr3iz

The Outside _Chance _of Maximilian Glick


----------



## cwwozniak

Crazy on the _Outside_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Gods Must Be _Crazy_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Must _Love Dogs


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Dogs _of War


----------



## cwwozniak

_War _of the Worlds


----------



## Gr3iz

In the Name of the King: Two _Worlds_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Man Who Would Be _King _


----------



## Gr3iz

_Man _of the House


----------



## cwwozniak

Safe _House_


----------



## Gr3iz

_House_ on Bare Mountain


----------



## cwwozniak

Escape to Witch _Mountain _


----------



## Gr3iz

Free Willy -- _Escape _From Pirate's Cove


----------



## cwwozniak

Live _Free _or Die


----------



## Gr3iz

They _Live_


----------



## cwwozniak

_They _Shoot Horses, Don't They?


----------



## Spandexer

_Shoot _the Moon


----------



## Gr3iz

Dead _Moon _Rising


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Dead _Zone

Good morning, Mark and Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

Twilight _Zone _-- The Movie


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Twilight _Saga: New Moon


----------



## Gr3iz

The _New _York Ripper


----------



## cwwozniak

Escape from New _York_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Man _from _Planet X


----------



## cwwozniak

The Running _Man_


----------



## Spandexer

Cool _Running_s

Yo Chuck!
Hey Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cool _Hand Luke

Hey Spandexer! Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Hand _That Rocks the Cradle

Hiya, Mark and Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The _Cradle _Of Life


----------



## cwwozniak

The Mummy: _Tomb _of the Dragon Emperor


----------



## Spandexer

The _Emperor _and the White Snake


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lair of the _White _Worm


----------



## cwwozniak

The Scarlet _Worm_


----------



## Gr3iz

Sherlock Holmes & a Study in _Scarlet_


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Study _in Terror


----------



## Gr3iz

Planet Terror


----------



## cwwozniak

Forbidden _Planet_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Forbidden _Women

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Little _Women_

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Best _Little _Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## cwwozniak

My _Best _Friend's Wedding


----------



## Gr3iz

My X-Girlfriend's _Wedding _Reception


----------



## Spandexer

Who's That Knocking at _My _Door


----------



## Gr3iz

_Knocking_ the 'H' Out of Heinie


----------



## cwwozniak

_Out _of Africa


----------



## Gr3iz

Shaft in _Africa_


----------



## cwwozniak

Once Upon a Time _in _America


----------



## Gr3iz

The Land That _Time _Forgot


----------



## Spandexer

_Land _of the Lost


----------



## Gr3iz

_Lost _in Space


----------



## cwwozniak

_Space _Cowboys


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cowboys_ & Aliens

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Monsters vs _Aliens_

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Gods and _Monsters
_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Gods _Must Be Crazy


----------



## Gr3iz

Surf Nazis _Must _Die


----------



## Spandexer

_Surf _Ninjas


----------



## Gr3iz

3 _Ninjas _Knuckle Up


----------



## cwwozniak

_Up _the Down Staircase


----------



## Gr3iz

Fire _Down _Below


----------



## Spandexer

100 Degrees _Below _Zero


----------



## Gr3iz

_100 _Girls


----------



## cwwozniak

Uptown _Girls_

Good morning, Mark and Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

Such is Life in New York _Uptown_

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

It's a Wonderful _Life _


----------



## Gr3iz

_It's_ My Party and I'll Die If I Want To


----------



## Spandexer

All Babes _Want _to Kill Me

Yo Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Babes _in Toyland


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty Maids All _in _a Row


----------



## cwwozniak

_Pretty _Woman


----------



## Gr3iz

Diary of a Mad Black _Woman_


----------



## cwwozniak

It's a _Mad_, Mad, Mad, Mad World


----------



## Gr3iz

The Thing from Another _World_


----------



## cwwozniak

Not _Another _Teen Movie


----------



## Gr3iz

_Teen _Spirit


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Spirit _of St. Louis


----------



## Gr3iz

Four Stories of _St._ Julian


----------



## cwwozniak

_Four _Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## Gr3iz

Death at a_ Funeral_


----------



## cwwozniak

Fast Times _at _Ridgemont High


----------



## Spandexer

_High _School Musical 3: Senior Year


----------



## Gr3iz

_Senior_ Skip Day


----------



## cwwozniak

Ferris Bueller's _Day _Off


----------



## Spandexer

_Off _The Black


----------



## cwwozniak

Good Guys Wear _Black_


----------



## Gr3iz

Enron: The Smartest _Guys _in the Room


----------



## cwwozniak

Panic _Room_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Panic_ in the Year Zero


----------



## cwwozniak

The Seven _Year _Itch


----------



## Spandexer

_The _Towering Inferno


----------



## Gr3iz

Death Race: _Inferno_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Death _Becomes Her


----------



## Spandexer

What _Becomes _of the Broken Hearted?


----------



## Gr3iz

_Broken _Flowers


----------



## cwwozniak

_Flowers _in the Attic


----------



## Gr3iz

Aliens in the _Attic_


----------



## Spandexer

Monsters vs _Aliens_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Monsters_, Inc.


----------



## Gr3iz

Orgasm _Inc._


----------



## cwwozniak

Amy's _Orgasm_


----------



## Gr3iz

Telling _Amy's_ Story


----------



## cwwozniak

West Side _Story_


----------



## Gr3iz

Wild _West_


----------



## Spandexer

Where the _Wild _Things Are


----------



## cwwozniak

_Where _Eagles Dare


----------



## Gr3iz

A Gathering of _Eagles_


----------



## cwwozniak

_A _Midsummer Night's Sex Comedy


----------



## Gr3iz

Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About _Sex _* But Were Afraid to Ask


----------



## cwwozniak

The Greatest Story _Ever _Told


----------



## Gr3iz

A Christmas _Story_


----------



## Spandexer

_A _Man Called Horse


----------



## Gr3iz

The Night We _Called _It a Day


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Day _the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Still _Call Me Bruce


----------



## cwwozniak

Booty _Call _


----------



## Spandexer

_Booty _Hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

Yor, the _Hunter _from the Future


----------



## cwwozniak

Back to the _Future_


----------



## Gr3iz

Killer Tomatoes Strike _Back_!


----------



## Spandexer

Attack of the Killer _Tomatoes_!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Killer _Joe


----------



## cwwozniak

_Joe _Versus the Volcano


----------



## Gr3iz

Under The _Volcano_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Under _the Yum Yum Tree

Just realized how old I am. That was the first title that came into my head.


----------



## Gr3iz

How Harry Became a _Tree_

Ya old geezer! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

When _Harry _Met Sally ...



Gr3iz said:


> Ya old geezer! ;-)


And dang proud of it. Now, GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Dirty Mind of Young _Sally_


----------



## dotty999

_Dirty_ Harry


----------



## Gr3iz

_Harry _Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## cwwozniak

Flight of the _Phoenix_


----------



## dotty999

_Flight_ of the Navigator


----------



## Gr3iz

Adventures _of _Ford Fairlane


----------



## cwwozniak

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert _Ford_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Assassination _of a High School President


----------



## cwwozniak

The _School _of Rock


----------



## Gr3iz

Picnic At Hanging _Rock_


----------



## cwwozniak

Good Day for a _Hanging_


----------



## Spandexer

The Last _Day_s on Mars


----------



## cwwozniak

*Mars *Attacks!

I thought that "Day" and "Days" were two different words as far as this game is concerned. Am I nit picking too much? Am I getting (more) crotchety in my old age?


----------



## dotty999

you're correct Chuck, just ignore Spandy's ssssss 

Mission to _Mars_


----------



## Gr3iz

Police Academy 7: _Mission _to Moscow

In his defense, Spandexer only italicized the letters DAY ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

_Moscow _on the Hudson

I dunno about allowing the use of the game word as just part of another word, rather than requiring it be a stand alone word. Next thing you know we would be doing things like "Police Academy 7: Mission *to* Moscow" -> "*To*morrow Never Dies".


----------



## Gr3iz

Hyde Park on _Hudson_

Granted. I was just playing Devil's advocate ... ;-)


----------



## Spandexer

Good lord what's going on in here??
Sheesh. Thanks for the defense, Mark.
<Spandexer _*chuck*_les quietly to himself, _*dot*_'s his i's and moves on!> 

_On _Her Majesty's Secret Service

Good morning all. o/


----------



## Gr3iz

Sherlock Holmes and the _Secret _Weapon

Mornin' Spandexer ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Lethal _Weapon_

What can I say, except that I must be getting even more crotchety in my old age?

Good morning, Mark and Spandexer!


----------



## Gr3iz

Triple Fisher: The _Lethal _Lolitas of Long Island

I'm stuck in the curmudgeon phase, refusing to hit crotchety! ;-)

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Long_, Hot Summer

I knew I was beyond curmudgeon when I started to make Andy Rooney look like a sweet guy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Judy Moody and the Not Bummer _Summer_

Gotta know your limits, Chuck ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

_Not _Another Teen Movie

Bah, Humbug!


----------



## Gr3iz

Two Weeks in _Another _Town


----------



## cwwozniak

Boys _Town_


----------



## Gr3iz

All The _Boys _Love Mandy Lane


----------



## cwwozniak

_All _the President's Men


----------



## Gr3iz

_Men _With Brooms


----------



## cwwozniak

Gone _with _the Wind


----------



## Gr3iz

Breaking _Wind_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Breaking _Wind


----------



## Gr3iz

Can you do that? Use the same entry? Mr. Persnickety? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> Can you do that? Use the same entry? Mr. Persnickety? ;-)


   Thought it sounded familiar.   

_Breaking _Point


----------



## Gr3iz

You're Missing the _Point_


----------



## dotty999

Vantage _Point_


----------



## cwwozniak

Ten Gentlemen from West _Point_


----------



## Gr3iz

The League of Extraordinary _Gentlemen_


----------



## cwwozniak

A _League _of Their Own


----------



## Gr3iz

In _Their _Skin


----------



## cwwozniak

Lost _in _Translation


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Lost _World: Jurassic Park


----------



## cwwozniak

Barefoot in the _Park_


----------



## Gr3iz

Hot Summer in _Barefoot _County


----------



## cwwozniak

Cat on a _Hot _Tin Roof


----------



## Gr3iz

There's a Hippopotamus on Our _Roof _Eating Cake


----------



## cwwozniak

_Eating _Out 2: Sloppy Seconds


----------



## Gr3iz

Ten _Seconds _to Hell


----------



## cwwozniak

The Whole _Ten _Yards


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Whole _Nine Yards


----------



## cwwozniak

_Nine _to Five


----------



## Gr3iz

_Five_ Million Years to Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

_Million _Dollar Baby


----------



## Gr3iz

The Million _Dollar _Minute


----------



## cwwozniak

Two-_Minute _Warning


----------



## Gr3iz

The Incredibly True Story of _Two _Girls in Love


----------



## cwwozniak

Dodgeball: A _True _Underdog Story


----------



## Gr3iz

_Underdog_


----------



## cwwozniak

*G*remlins


----------



## Gr3iz

*S*anta Clause is Coming to Town


----------



## cwwozniak

New in _Town_


----------



## Gr3iz

_New_ York Minute


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last _Minute_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Last _Days of Disco


----------



## cwwozniak

The Next Three _Days_


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheech y Chong's _Next _Movie


----------



## cwwozniak

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The _Movie_


----------



## Gr3iz

Rocket _Science_


----------



## cwwozniak

Bottle _Rocket_


----------



## Gr3iz

Ship in a _Bottle_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Wackiest _Ship _in the Army


----------



## Gr3iz

In the _Army _Now


----------



## cwwozniak

Ernest in the _Army_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Ernest _Goes to Camp


----------



## cwwozniak

Daddy Day _Camp_


----------



## Gr3iz

Big _Daddy_


----------



## dotty999

_Big_


----------



## cwwozniak

_*G*_reat Balls of Fire!


----------



## dotty999

The _Great_ Escape


----------



## Gr3iz

_Escape_ From the Planet of the Apes


----------



## cwwozniak

_From _Here to Eternity


----------



## Gr3iz

Anywhere But Here


----------



## cwwozniak

Every Which Way _But _Loose


----------



## Gr3iz

Any _Which _Way You Can


----------



## cwwozniak

Catch Me If You _Can_


----------



## Gr3iz

Excuse _Me _For Living

Merry Christmas Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Night of the _Living _Dead

And a Merry Christmas to you too, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Night _at the Opera


----------



## cwwozniak

The Phantom of the _Opera_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Of _Mice and Men


----------



## dotty999

Day _of _the Jackal


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Day _of the Triffids

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Groundhog _Day_

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

I Woke Up Early the _Day _I Died


----------



## cwwozniak

Knocked _Up_


----------



## Gr3iz

I Wake _Up _Screaming


----------



## cwwozniak

_Screaming _in High Heels: The Rise & Fall of the Scream Queen Era

Sounds like my kind of documentary. ;-)


----------



## dotty999

_High_ Society

I'm sayin' nothing!


----------



## cwwozniak

Dead Poets _Society_


----------



## Gr3iz

Over Her _Dead _Body


----------



## cwwozniak

Invasion of the _Body _Snatchers


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Deep


----------



## cwwozniak

Run Silent Run _Deep_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hills _Run _Red


----------



## cwwozniak

Beverly _Hills _Cop


----------



## Gr3iz

Rent A _Cop_


----------



## cwwozniak

Love for _Rent_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Truth About _Love_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Ugly _Truth_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Good, the Bad and the _Ugly_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Good _Will Hunting


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Hunting _of the Snark


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Blues Brothers


----------



## Gr3iz

Step _Brothers_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Step _Up

Good morning, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Shut Up and Shoot

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

They _Shoot _Horses, Don't They?


----------



## Gr3iz

Beer For My _Horses_


----------



## cwwozniak

Dude, Where's _My _Car?


----------



## Gr3iz

Bikini Bloodbath _Car _Wash


----------



## cwwozniak

Dr. Goldfoot and the _Bikini _Machine


----------



## Gr3iz

The Erotic Time _Machine_


----------



## Faidle

Erotic _Ghost_ Story


----------



## dotty999

Toy _Story_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Toy_


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Big Red One


----------



## dotty999

_Big_


----------



## Gr3iz

*G*uess Who's Coming to Dinner?


----------



## dotty999

*Who's* afraid of Virginia Woolf


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't Be _Afraid _of the Dark


----------



## cwwozniak

Batman: The _Dark _Knight


----------



## Gr3iz

Sword of the Valiant: The Legend of Sir Gawain and the Green _Knight_


----------



## dotty999

The _Green _Mile


----------



## cwwozniak

8 Mile


----------



## dotty999

_Mile_ High Club


----------



## cwwozniak

Fast Times at Ridgemont _High_.


----------



## dotty999

_Fast_ and Furious


----------



## cwwozniak

The Fast and the _Furious_: Tokyo Drift (2006)


----------



## Gr3iz

Thirty Seconds Over _Tokyo_


----------



## dotty999

The _Thirty_ Nine Steps


----------



## Gr3iz

Three _Steps _Above Heaven


----------



## dotty999

The _Three_ Stooges


----------



## Gr3iz

Summer of _the _Monkeys


----------



## cwwozniak

I Still Know What You Did Last _Summer_


----------



## Gr3iz

They _Still _Call Me Bruce


----------



## cwwozniak

They _Call _Me Mr. Tibbs!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes _They _Come Back


----------



## Couriant

_Back_ to the Future


----------



## Gr3iz

This is _the _End


----------



## Couriant

Pirates of the Carribean: At Worlds _End_


----------



## dotty999

War of the_ Worlds_


----------



## cwwozniak

I Was a Male _War _Bride


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bride _of Chucky


----------



## cwwozniak

Curse of _Chucky_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Curse _of the Mummy's Tomb


----------



## cwwozniak

Lara Croft: _Tomb _Raider


----------



## Gr3iz

Mystery Sea _Raider_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Deep Blue _Sea_


----------



## Gr3iz

Into the _Deep_


----------



## cwwozniak

He's Just Not That _Into _You


----------



## Gr3iz

I Love _You_, Man


----------



## cwwozniak

Rain _Man_


----------



## Gr3iz

I Come with the _Rain_


----------



## cwwozniak

Things to _Come_


----------



## Gr3iz

Needful _Things_


----------



## cwwozniak

10 _Things _I Hate About You


----------



## Gr3iz

I _Hate _Valentine's Day


----------



## Couriant

Groundhog _Day_


----------



## cwwozniak

A Good _Day _to Die Hard


----------



## Gr3iz

Three the _Hard _Way


----------



## Couriant

_Three_ Musketeers


----------



## dotty999

The _Three _Stooges


----------



## Gr3iz

Ma and Pa Kettle Back on _the _Farm


----------



## dotty999

Animal _Farm_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Animal _House


----------



## dotty999

Dream _House_


----------



## Gr3iz

Pipe _Dream_


----------



## dotty999

Requiem For a _Dream_


----------



## Gr3iz

Ludwig: _Requiem _for a Virgin King


----------



## dotty999

The_ King _and I


----------



## Gr3iz

_I_ Am Legend


----------



## cwwozniak

Anchorman 2: The _Legend _Continues


----------



## Gr3iz

Spud 2: The Madness _Continues_


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Deep


----------



## Gr3iz

Adventures of the _Deep_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Adventures _of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension


----------



## Gr3iz

_Across _the Hall


----------



## cwwozniak

City _Hall_


----------



## Gr3iz

New Jack _City_


----------



## cwwozniak

Billy _Jack_


----------



## Gr3iz

Pat Garrett & _Billy _the Kid


----------



## cwwozniak

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance _Kid_


----------



## Gr3iz

Life's a _Butch_!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Life's _an Itch


----------



## Gr3iz

The Seven Year _Itch_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Magnificent _Seven_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Magnificent _Desolation: Walking on the Moon 3D


----------



## cwwozniak

Dead Man _Walking_


----------



## Gr3iz

Dawn of the _Dead_


----------



## cwwozniak

From Dusk Till _Dawn_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Temple of _Dusk_


----------



## cwwozniak

Indiana Jones and the _Temple _of Doom


----------



## Gr3iz

The Bawdy Adventures of Tom _Jones_


----------



## dotty999

_Tom_ Sawyer


----------



## Gr3iz

Peeping _Tom_


----------



## cwwozniak

Keyholes Are for _Peeping_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Are _We There Yet?


----------



## cwwozniak

_We _Bought a Zoo


----------



## Gr3iz

I _Bought _a Vampire Motorcycle


----------



## cwwozniak

Mouse on a _Motorcycle_


----------



## dotty999

Cat _on_ a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Gr3iz

The Mouse _on _the Moon


----------



## cwwozniak

_Moon _Over Parador


----------



## Gr3iz

One Flew _Over _the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## cwwozniak

Air Force _One_


----------



## Gr3iz

Up in the _Air
_


----------



## cwwozniak

Knocked _Up_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Knocked _the "F" Out


----------



## cwwozniak

_Out _of Africa


----------



## Gr3iz

Magic Journey to _Africa_


----------



## cwwozniak

Black _Magic _Woman


----------



## Gr3iz

Diary of an Mad Black _Woman_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Mad _Max 2: The Road Warrior


----------



## Gr3iz

_Road _House


----------



## cwwozniak

_House _of Wax


----------



## Gr3iz

_Of _Mice and Men


----------



## cwwozniak

_Men _in Black


----------



## Gr3iz

Meet Joe _Black
_


----------



## cwwozniak

Bud Abbott Lou Costello _Meet _Frankenstein


----------



## Gr3iz

The Bride of _Frankenstein _


----------



## cwwozniak

Father of the _Bride _


----------



## Gr3iz

Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His _Father_


----------



## cwwozniak

There's Something _About _Mary


----------



## Gr3iz

_Something _Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Way _We Were


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Road Back


----------



## dotty999

_Back_ to the Future


----------



## Gr3iz

Herbie Goes _to _Monte Carlo


----------



## cwwozniak

Mr. Smith _Goes _to Washington


----------



## Gr3iz

Mr. and Mrs. _Smith_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Ghost and _Mrs. _Muir


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Ghost _and Mr. Chicken


----------



## cwwozniak

Poultrygeist: Night of the _Chicken _Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

_Night _of the Comet


----------



## cwwozniak

Year of the _Comet _


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

House _of _Flying Daggers


----------



## Gr3iz

Life as a _House_


----------



## dotty999

_House_ Guest


----------



## Gr3iz

The Ghost and the _Guest
_


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

_The_ Wolverine


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Bank Job


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

Sweeny Todd: _The_ Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## Gr3iz

Nightmare on Elm _Street_


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

Wolf of Wall _Street_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Wolf_


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

Big Bad _Wolf_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bad _Teacher

Another clarification. You didn't know. In a one word post, the next movie title starts with the last letter of the previous entry. Your entry would have started with the letter "F" (i.e. Flying Deuces). You didn't know. We'll let it slide. We're not heavy on rules infractions, especially if you don't know the rules ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Trip with the _Teacher_


----------



## Gr3iz

College Road _Trip_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Road _House


----------



## Gr3iz

The _House _Bunny


----------



## cwwozniak

_Bunny _Lake Is Missing


----------



## Gr3iz

_Missing _in Action


----------



## dotty999

Sleepless _in_ Seattle


----------



## Gr3iz

Battle in _Seattle_


----------



## cwwozniak

Night at the Museum: _Battle _of the Smithsonian


----------



## Gr3iz

Beneath the Planet _of the_ Apes


----------



## cwwozniak

_Beneath _the Valley of the Ultra-Vixens


----------



## Gr3iz

_Valley _Girl


----------



## cwwozniak

It's a Boy _Girl _Thing


----------



## Gr3iz

Grandma's _Boy_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Grandma's _Blessings


----------



## Gr3iz

Count Your _Blessings_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Count _of Monte Cristo


----------



## Gr3iz

Herbie Goes to _Monte _Carlo


----------



## cwwozniak

Ernest _Goes _to Camp


----------



## Gr3iz

The Monster of _Camp _Sunshine or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Nature


----------



## cwwozniak

I Married a _Monster _from Outer Space


----------



## Gr3iz

Killer Klowns from _Outer _Space


----------



## cwwozniak

Attack of the _Killer _Tomatoes!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Attack _of the 50 Foot Cheerleader


----------



## cwwozniak

My Left _Foot_


----------



## Gr3iz

Wrong Turn 3: _Left _for Dead


----------



## dotty999

Night of the Living _Dead_


----------



## Faidle

A _Night_ With You


----------



## Gr3iz

Me and _You _and Everyone We Know


----------



## dotty999

The Way _We_ Were


----------



## cwwozniak

Every Which _Way _But Loose


----------



## Gr3iz

_Loose _Cannons


----------



## cwwozniak

Knights, Tigers, and _Cannons_. Oh My!


----------



## Gr3iz

Wild _Tigers _I Have Known


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hills _Have _Eyes


----------



## Gr3iz

The 1,000 _Eyes _of Dr. Mabuse


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dr. _Phibes Rises Again


----------



## slive

Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Gr3iz

Pink Panther - A Shot in the _Dark_

Greetings, slive, and welcome to TSG! It's good to see you enjoying some of our games!


----------



## cwwozniak

The Man Who _Shot _Liberty Valance

Hi slive!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Liberty _Stands Still


----------



## cwwozniak

The Day the Earth Stood _Still_


----------



## dotty999

The_ Day _of the Jackal


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Game


----------



## cwwozniak

He Got _Game_


----------



## Gr3iz

_He _Said, She Said


----------



## cwwozniak

Because I _Said _So


----------



## Gr3iz

_I_ Am Legend


----------



## Faidle

_Legend_ of Zelda


----------



## dotty999

Grapes _of _Wrath


----------



## Gr3iz

Star Trek II: The _Wrath _of Khan

Hiya Dotty! Hey Horace!


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Star _Is Born


----------



## Gr3iz

_Born _Free


----------



## cwwozniak

_Free _Willy

Good morning, Mark!

Much better morning today. All of the snow and slush from yesterday morning has gone away.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Willy _Wonka & the Chocolate Factory

Mornin' Chuck! Glad to hear it's clearing up for you!


----------



## cwwozniak

Like Water for _Chocolate_


----------



## Gr3iz

Must _Like _Dogs


----------



## cwwozniak

Reservoir _Dogs_


----------



## Gr3iz

An All _Dogs _Christmas Carol


----------



## cwwozniak

She's _All _That


----------



## Gr3iz

_She's_ the Man


----------



## cwwozniak

The Amazing Spider-_Man_


----------



## dotty999

The Elephant _Man_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Elephant_


----------



## cwwozniak

*T*wilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## Gr3iz

Scary _Movie_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Scary _or Die


----------



## Gr3iz

Live Free or _Die_


----------



## cwwozniak

Born _Free_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Business of Being _Born_


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Succeed in _Business _Without Really Trying


----------



## Gr3iz

_Without _a Paddle


----------



## cwwozniak

_Paddle _to Seattle: Journey Through the Inside Passage


----------



## Gr3iz

_Journey _to the Center of the Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

Call _Center_


----------



## Gr3iz

For a Good Time, _Call _...


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Good_, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bad _Girls


----------



## cwwozniak

Mean _Girls_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mean _Frank and Crazy Tony


----------



## cwwozniak

_Crazy_, Stupid, Love.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kiss Me, _Stupid_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Long _Kiss _Goodnight


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Long_, Long Trailer


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Beast


----------



## cwwozniak

Beauty and the _Beast_


----------



## dotty999

_Sleeping_ Beauty


----------



## Gr3iz

10 Rules for _Sleeping _Around


----------



## dotty999

Killer _Rules_


----------



## Gr3iz

Jack the Giant _Killer_


----------



## dotty999

Killer _Movie_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lego _Movie_

That's twice recently that you've highlighted the wrong word ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Not Another Teen _Movie_

my brain is wandering!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Thing from _Another _World

Don't let it get too far away ...


----------



## cwwozniak

That _Thing _You Do

Hope it knows its way back home.


----------



## dotty999

The _Thing_

I think it's halfway there!


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Greatest Show on Earth


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Deep


----------



## Gr3iz

The Devil and the _Deep _Blue Sea


----------



## cwwozniak

_Blue _Velvet


----------



## Gr3iz

The Case of the _Velvet _Claws


----------



## cwwozniak

The Curious _Case _of Benjamin Button


----------



## Gr3iz

The Man from _Button _Willow


----------



## dotty999

The _Man_ from U.N.C.L.E


----------



## cwwozniak

_From _Here to Eternity


----------



## Gr3iz

_Here _Come the Co-eds


----------



## cwwozniak

The Falcon and the _Co-eds_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Falcon _and the Snowman


----------



## cwwozniak

Death of a _Snowman_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Life and _Death _of Peter Sellers


----------



## cwwozniak

The Reincarnation of _Peter _Proud


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Proud _and Damned


----------



## cwwozniak

_And _Then There Were None


----------



## Gr3iz

_None _But the Lonely Heart


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Heart _Is a _Lonely _Hunter


----------



## Gr3iz

The Deer _Hunter_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Deer _Season


----------



## Gr3iz

Open _Season_


----------



## cwwozniak

Don't _Open _Till Christmas


----------



## dotty999

_Don't_ Look Back


----------



## cwwozniak

_Back _to the Future


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Last Resort


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Last _House on the Left


----------



## Gr3iz

Life as a _House_


----------



## cwwozniak

_As _Good as It Gets


----------



## dotty999

_Good_ Will Hunting


----------



## cwwozniak

You _Will _Meet a Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## Gr3iz

Abbott & Costello _Meet _the Mummy


----------



## cwwozniak

_Abbott _and Costello Go to Mars


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mars _Attacks!


----------



## cwwozniak

Mars _Attacks _the World


----------



## Gr3iz

The _World _According to Garp


----------



## cwwozniak

Godspell: A Musical Based on the Gospel _According _to St. Matthew


----------



## dotty999

_Gospel_ Of Deceit


----------



## Gr3iz

Not _of _this Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

The World Is _Not _Enough


----------



## Gr3iz

_Enough _Already


----------



## cwwozniak

_Already _Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

Night of the Living _Dead_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Year of _Living _Dangerously


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheaper by _the _Dozen


----------



## cwwozniak

The Dirty _Dozen_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dirty _Pretty Things


----------



## dotty999

_Pretty_ Woman


----------



## Gr3iz

Attack of the 50 Foot _Woman_


----------



## dotty999

Mars _Attack_


----------



## Gr3iz

Eyes of Laura _Mars_


----------



## dotty999

The Hills Have _Eyes_


----------



## Gr3iz

Paradise Lost: The Child Murders at Robin Hood _Hills_


----------



## dotty999

Troop Beverly _Hills_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Troop _Ships for the Philippines


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Green Mile


----------



## Gr3iz

America Pie 5 -- The Naked _Mile_


----------



## cwwozniak

What Do You Say to a _Naked _Lady?


----------



## Gr3iz

I Know _What _You Did Last Summer


----------



## cwwozniak

The Long, Hot _Summer_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hot _Lead and Cold Feet


----------



## cwwozniak

In _Cold _Blood


----------



## Gr3iz

_Blood _and Chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

Like Water for _Chocolate_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Water _Horse


----------



## cwwozniak

A Man Called _Horse_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Man _With the Golden Gun


----------



## cwwozniak

Sinderella and the _Golden _Bra

I somehow predict that Mark may be checking Netflix for the double feature version DVD that has this movie.


----------



## Gr3iz

You, Me _and _Dupree

It looks like a real winning combination! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

P.S. I Love _You_

Just don't pop it in the DVD player to entertain the grand kids and leave the room.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Love _Actually


----------



## dotty999

The_ Love_ Bug


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Bug _and a Bag of Weed


----------



## cwwozniak

8 Heads in a Duffel _Bag_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Thing with Two _Heads_


----------



## cwwozniak

Lock, Stock and _Two _Smoking Barrels


----------



## Gr3iz

_Stock _Car


----------



## cwwozniak

_Car _54, Where Are You?


----------



## Gr3iz

_Are _We There Yet


----------



## cwwozniak

This Film Is Not _Yet _Rated


----------



## Gr3iz

Naked Ambition: An R-_Rated _Look at an X-Rated Industry


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Naked _Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## dotty999

_From_ here to Eternity


----------



## cwwozniak

_Here _Comes the Boom


----------



## dotty999

Baby_ Boom_


----------



## cwwozniak

What Ever Happened to _Baby _Jane?


----------



## Gr3iz

Fun with Dick and _Jane_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dick_


----------



## Gr3iz

_*K*_ing of California


----------



## cwwozniak

_California _Split

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

_California _Suite

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Plaza _Suite_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Plaza _Real


----------



## cwwozniak

Dan in _Real _Life


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Life _Aquatic


----------



## dotty999

_Life_ of Brian


----------



## Gr3iz

_Brian _Eno: The Man Who Fell to Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

_Earth _Girls Are Easy


----------



## dotty999

_Easy_ Rider


----------



## Gr3iz

Pale _Rider_


----------



## cwwozniak

Beyond the _Pale_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Beyond _the Wall of Sleep


----------



## cwwozniak

The Wolf of _Wall _Street


----------



## Gr3iz

Nightmare on Elm _Street_


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Nightmare _on Elm Street 5: The Dream Child


----------



## Gr3iz

Wild _Child_


----------



## cwwozniak

Where the _Wild _Things Are


----------



## Gr3iz

_Where _Eagles Dare


----------



## cwwozniak

Double _Dare_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Double _Life of Veronique


----------



## cwwozniak

_Life _of Brian


----------



## Gr3iz

Uncle _Brian_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Uncle _Buck


----------



## Gr3iz

_Buck _and the Preacher


----------



## cwwozniak

Papa Was a _Preacher_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Papa_, Mama, My Wife and Me


----------



## cwwozniak

The Cook, the Thief, His _Wife _& Her Lover


----------



## Gr3iz

If You Could Only _Cook_


----------



## cwwozniak

For Your Eyes _Only _


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hills Have _Eyes_


----------



## cwwozniak

Girls Just Want to _Have _Fun


----------



## Gr3iz

100 _Girls_


----------



## cwwozniak

_100 _Feet


----------



## Gr3iz

Topless Girls -- Naked _Feet_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Naked _Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Police _Academy


----------



## cwwozniak

Ninja _Academy_


----------



## Gr3iz

Teenage Mutant _Ninja _Turtles


----------



## cwwozniak

Confessions of a _Teenage _Drama Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

Eating Out: _Drama _Camp


----------



## cwwozniak

_Out _of Africa


----------



## Gr3iz

Drums of _Africa_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Drums _Along the Mohawk


----------



## Gr3iz

_Along _Came a Spider


----------



## cwwozniak

The Spy Who _Came _in from the Cold


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## cwwozniak

Surf Nazis _Must _Die


----------



## Gr3iz

_Die _Hard


----------



## cwwozniak

Walk _Hard_: The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## Gr3iz

A Christmas _Story_


----------



## cwwozniak

How the Grinch Stole _Christmas_


----------



## Gr3iz

_How _the West was Won


----------



## cwwozniak

How I _Won _the War


----------



## Gr3iz

_War _of the Worlds


----------



## cwwozniak

In the Name of the King: Two _Worlds_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last _King _of Scotland


----------



## cwwozniak

_Last _Tango in Paris


----------



## Gr3iz

Three to _Tango_


----------



## dotty999

The _Three_ Stooges


----------



## Gr3iz

Under _the _Tuscan Sun


----------



## dotty999

Empire of the _Sun_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Empire _of the Ants


----------



## dotty999

_Empire_ of Silver


----------



## Gr3iz

Blood for a _Silver _Dollar


----------



## dotty999

_Blood_ Work


----------



## Gr3iz

All in a Night's _Work_


----------



## dotty999

_All_ about Steve


----------



## Gr3iz

We Need to Talk _About _Kevin


----------



## dotty999

Pillow _Talk_


----------



## Gr3iz

Love on a _Pillow_


----------



## cwwozniak

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and _Love _the Bomb


----------



## Gr3iz

The Nude _Bomb_


----------



## cwwozniak

Live _Nude _Girls

Hi Mark. Hoppy Easter!


----------



## Gr3iz

Kiss All the _Girls

_Hey Chuck! Back atcha, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Kiss _Kiss - Bang Bang


----------



## Gr3iz

Chity Chitty _Bang _Bang


----------



## cwwozniak

_Bang _the Drum Slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

Die _Slowly_, You'll Enjoy It More


----------



## cwwozniak

If You Don't Stop It... _You'll _Go Blind!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I Do _It _'Till I need Glasses?


----------



## cwwozniak

What's Love Got to _Do _with It


----------



## Gr3iz

_What's_ New Pussycat


----------



## cwwozniak

The Owl and the _Pussycat_


----------



## Gr3iz

An Occurrence at _Owl _Creek Bridge


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Bridge _on the River Kwai


----------



## Gr3iz

Davy Crockett and the _River _Pirates


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Pirates _of Penzance


----------



## Gr3iz

Ghost Rider: Spirit _of _Vengeance


----------



## cwwozniak

_Ghost_


----------



## Gr3iz

_*T*_he Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


----------



## cwwozniak

_Jesse _James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## Gr3iz

First _Daughter_


----------



## cwwozniak

Rambo: _First _Blood Part II


----------



## Gr3iz

Hot Shots! _Part _Deux


----------



## cwwozniak

Some Like it _Hot_


----------



## Gr3iz

_It _Came From Outer Space


----------



## dotty999

_From_ Here to Eternity


----------



## Gr3iz

And While We Were _Here_


----------



## cwwozniak

_While _You Were Sleeping

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Where _Were _You When the Lights Went Out


----------



## cwwozniak

Dumb and Dumberer: _When _Harry Met Lloyd


----------



## Gr3iz

When Harry _Met _Sally


----------



## dotty999

Dirty _Harry_


----------



## cwwozniak

Angels with _Dirty _Faces


----------



## dotty999

_Angels_ in the Outfield


----------



## cwwozniak

Around the World _in _Eighty Days


----------



## Gr3iz

The _World _is Not Enough


----------



## cwwozniak

_Not _Another Teen Movie


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Teen _Movies Boom


----------



## dotty999

Here Comes the _Boom_


----------



## cwwozniak

Something Wicked This Way _Comes_


----------



## Gr3iz

Any Which _Way _You Can


----------



## cwwozniak

Two _Can _Play That Game


----------



## Gr3iz

The Taking of Pelham One _Two _Three


----------



## cwwozniak

_Taking _Care of Business


----------



## Gr3iz

Risky _Business_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Risky _Road


----------



## Gr3iz

Revolutionary _Road_


----------



## cwwozniak

American _Revolutionary_: The Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs


----------



## Gr3iz

An _American _Werewolf in London


----------



## cwwozniak

Dead Eyes of _London_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hills Have _Eyes_


----------



## cwwozniak

Girls Just Want to _Have _Fun


----------



## Gr3iz

_Just _Another Girl on the I.R.T.


----------



## cwwozniak

Die _Another _Day


----------



## Gr3iz

Live Free or _Die _Hard


----------



## cwwozniak

Born _Free_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Born _to Be Bad


----------



## cwwozniak

The Gods Must _Be _Crazy


----------



## Gr3iz

The Food of the _Gods_


----------



## cwwozniak

Fast _Food _Nation


----------



## Gr3iz

_Fast _Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## cwwozniak

Romy and Michele's _High _School Reunion


----------



## Gr3iz

_School _of Rock


----------



## cwwozniak

The Flintstones in Viva _Rock _Vegas


----------



## Gr3iz

Last _Vegas_


----------



## cwwozniak

Indiana Jones and the _Last _Crusade


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Devil in Miss Jones


----------



## cwwozniak

_Miss _Congeniality


----------



## Gr3iz

_Miss _March


----------



## cwwozniak

The Wedding _March_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Wedding _Planner


----------



## cwwozniak

Only _the _Lonely


----------



## Gr3iz

My One and _Only_


----------



## cwwozniak

_One _Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Gr3iz

The Bridge on _the _River Kwai


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Bridge _Too Far


----------



## Gr3iz

Journey to the _Far _Side of the Sun


----------



## cwwozniak

_Journey _to the Center of the Earth


----------



## Gr3iz

Five Million Years to _Earth_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Five _Easy Pieces


----------



## Gr3iz

Earth Girls Are _Easy_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Man Who Fell to _Earth_


----------



## Gr3iz

I Know _Who _You Are


----------



## cwwozniak

10 Things I Hate About _You_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Things _Are Tough All Over


----------



## cwwozniak

One Flew _Over _the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Gr3iz

_Nest _of Vipers


----------



## cwwozniak

Valley _of _the Dolls


----------



## Gr3iz

Slaughtered Vomit _Dolls_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Slaughtered_


----------



## Gr3iz

*D*ick


----------



## cwwozniak

*K*ill Bill: Vol. 1


----------



## Gr3iz

Meet _Bill_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Meet _the Fockers


----------



## Gr3iz

Creature from _the _Black Lagoon


----------



## cwwozniak

_Black _Hawk Down


----------



## Gr3iz

The Mark of the _Hawk_


----------



## dotty999

The_ Mark _of Zorro


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Lion in Winter


----------



## cwwozniak

The Chronicles of Narnia: The _Lion_, the Witch and the Wardrobe


----------



## Gr3iz

Which _Witch _is Which?


----------



## cwwozniak

_Which _Way to the Front?


----------



## Gr3iz

All Quiet on the Western _Front_


----------



## cwwozniak

_All _Dogs Go to Heaven


----------



## dotty999

Kingdom of _Heaven_


----------



## cwwozniak

Indiana Jones and the _Kingdom _of the Crystal Skull


----------



## Gr3iz

The Dark Crystal


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Deep


----------



## Gr3iz

_Deep _Blue Sea


----------



## cwwozniak

Blue Velvet


----------



## Gr3iz

Return to the _Blue _Lagoon


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Return _of the Pink Panther


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty in _Pink_


----------



## cwwozniak

Dirty _Pretty _Things


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dirty _Dancing


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dancing _at the Blue Iguana


----------



## Gr3iz

Walk _the _Line


----------



## cwwozniak

_Walk _Hard: The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hard _Candy


----------



## cwwozniak

Strangers with _Candy_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Business of _Strangers_


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Succeed in _Business _Without Really Trying


----------



## Gr3iz

Life _Without _Dick


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dick_


----------



## Gr3iz

*K*angaroo Jack


----------



## cwwozniak

Billy _Jack _Goes to Washington


----------



## dotty999

From here _to_ Eternity


----------



## Gr3iz

_Here _Comes the Boom


----------



## cwwozniak

Cold _Comes _the Night


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cold _War


----------



## cwwozniak

The _War _of the Roses


----------



## Gr3iz

_Roses _Are Red


----------



## cwwozniak

The Big _Red _One


----------



## Gr3iz

Year _One_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Year _of Living Dangerously


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Legend of Awesomest Maximus


----------



## cwwozniak

Anchorman 2: The _Legend _Continues


----------



## Gr3iz

Spud 2: The Madness _Continues_


----------



## cwwozniak

Midnight _Madness_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Midnight _in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## cwwozniak

_Good _Will Hunting


----------



## Gr3iz

Daddy's Gone A-_Hunting_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gone _With the Wind


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Omen


----------



## cwwozniak

_Omen _III: The Final Conflict


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Final _Destination


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Deep


----------



## Gr3iz

Deep Throat


----------



## cwwozniak

The Corporate Cut _Throat _Massacre


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorority House _Massacre_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Sorority _Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-O-Rama


----------



## Gr3iz

_Babes _in Toyland


----------



## cwwozniak

_Toyland_


----------



## Gr3iz

_*D*_eath Becomes Her


----------



## cwwozniak

On _Her _Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## Gr3iz

_On _a Clear Day You Can See Forever


----------



## cwwozniak

_Clear _and Present Danger


----------



## Gr3iz

Wedding _Present_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Wedding _Planner


----------



## Gr3iz

All _the _President's Men


----------



## cwwozniak

12 Angry _Men_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Angry _Red Planet


----------



## cwwozniak

Forbidden _Planet_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Forbidden _Girl


----------



## cwwozniak

The Other Boleyn _Girl_

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Love & _Other _Drugs

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Crazy, Stupid, _Love_.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Gods Must Be _Crazy_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Must _Love Dogs


----------



## Gr3iz

Hotel for _Dogs_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Hotel _California


----------



## Gr3iz

This Ain't _California_


----------



## cwwozniak

Heaven _Ain't _Hard to Find


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hard _Bodies


----------



## cwwozniak

Ain't Them _Bodies _Saints


----------



## Gr3iz

_Them_!


----------



## cwwozniak

_*M*_onty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Gr3iz

Sia, the Dream of the _Python_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dream _a Little Dream


----------



## Gr3iz

The Best _Little _Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## cwwozniak

My _Best _Friend's Wedding


----------



## Gr3iz

_My _Bloody Valentine


----------



## cwwozniak

_Bloody _Birthday


----------



## Gr3iz

To Gillian on Her 37th _Birthday_


----------



## cwwozniak

On _Her _Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Secret _Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## cwwozniak

_Life _of Brian


----------



## Gr3iz

Uncle _Brian_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Uncle _Buck


----------



## Gr3iz

_Buck _Naked Arson


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Naked _Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sex _Files_: Sexually Bewitched


----------



## cwwozniak

_Sexually _Frank


----------



## Gr3iz

_Frank _and Cindy


----------



## cwwozniak

Harry Potter _and _the Deathly Hallows: Part 2


----------



## Gr3iz

_Deathly _Kiss


----------



## cwwozniak

_Kiss _the Girls


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _World According to Garp


----------



## cwwozniak

History of the _World_: Part I


----------



## Gr3iz

Hot Shots: _Part _Deux


----------



## cwwozniak

Cat on a _Hot _Tin Roof


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cat _Ballou


----------



## cwwozniak

_Ballou_


----------



## Gr3iz

_*U*_nder the Tuscan Sun


----------



## dotty999

Under Milkwood


----------



## Gr3iz

_Milk _Money

Dotty, your movie's real title is _Under Milk Wood._


----------



## dotty999

The Color of _Money_

I didn't insert any word that was wrong, just missed a space Mr Picky


----------



## Gr3iz

Color From the Past

Well, it was easier to find a title with Milk or Wood than Milkwood ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

_From _Here to Eternity

Hi Mark and Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

And While We Were *Here*

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

_While _You Were Sleeping


----------



## Gr3iz

_Sleeping _with the Enemy


----------



## cwwozniak

_Enemy _of the State


----------



## Gr3iz

Head of _State_


----------



## cwwozniak

Beavis and Butt-_Head _Do America


----------



## Gr3iz

Captain _America_: The First Avenger


----------



## dotty999

_First _Lady


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Lady _in the Water


----------



## cwwozniak

Like _Water _for Chocolate


----------



## Gr3iz

Charlie and the _Chocolate _Factory


----------



## cwwozniak

_Charlie _Wilson's War


----------



## Gr3iz

_War _of the Worlds


----------



## cwwozniak

When _Worlds _Collide


----------



## Gr3iz

_When _a Stranger Calls


----------



## cwwozniak

You Will Meet a Tall Dark _Stranger_


----------



## Gr3iz

Is the _Tall _Man Who Is Tall Happy?


----------



## cwwozniak

_Who _Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Gr3iz

_Rabbit _Hole


----------



## cwwozniak

_Hole _in One


----------



## dotty999

_One_ Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Gr3iz

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's _Nest_


----------



## cwwozniak

What a _Girl _Wants


----------



## Gr3iz

_A _Hard Day's Night


----------



## cwwozniak

A Good Day to Die _Hard_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Good_, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Ugly _Truth


----------



## Gr3iz

The Beautiful _Truth_


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Beautiful _Mind


----------



## Gr3iz

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless _Mind_


----------



## cwwozniak

Little Miss _Sunshine_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Little _Rascals


----------



## cwwozniak

Kung Fu _Rascals _


----------



## Gr3iz

_Kung Fu_ Panda


----------



## cwwozniak

The Amazing _Panda _Adventure


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Amazing _Spider-man


----------



## dotty999

_The_ Colour Purple


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Purple _Rose of Cairo


----------



## Gr3iz

The Exorcism of Emily _Rose_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last _Exorcism_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Last _Samurai


----------



## cwwozniak

Seven _Samurai_


----------



## Gr3iz

Seven Brides for _Seven _Brothers


----------



## cwwozniak

The Blues _Brothers_


----------



## Gr3iz

Voyage to _the _Bottom of the Sea


----------



## dotty999

The 7th _Voyage_ of Sinbad


----------



## Gr3iz

_Of _Mice and Men


----------



## cwwozniak

_Men _in Black


----------



## Gr3iz

_Black _Snake Moan


----------



## cwwozniak

_Snake _Eyes


----------



## Gr3iz

The Life Before Her _Eyes_


----------



## dotty999

_Life_ of Brian


----------



## cwwozniak

Man _of _a Thousand Faces


----------



## Gr3iz

_Faces _in the Crowd


----------



## cwwozniak

The In _Crowd_


----------



## Gr3iz

Enron: The Smartest Guys _in _the Room


----------



## cwwozniak

Panic _Room_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Panic _in the Year Zero


----------



## cwwozniak

_Zero _Dark Thirty


----------



## Gr3iz

Whistling in the _Dark_


----------



## 2twenty2

Whistle Stop


----------



## dotty999

_Whistle _Down the Wind


----------



## cwwozniak

Black Hawk _Down_


----------



## Gr3iz

Diary of a Mad _Black _Woman


----------



## dotty999

Pretty _Woman_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Pretty _in Pink


----------



## cwwozniak

The Return of the _Pink _Panther


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Life Before Her Eyes


----------



## cwwozniak

_Eyes _of Laura Mars

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Summer _of _'42

Mornin' Chuck! I couldn't post from work all day yesterday. I kept getting the message that my post was too short, it had to be at least 3 characters, even when it was more than 3 words!


----------



## cwwozniak

Wet Hot American _Summer_

Hi Mark!. I don't recall ever getting that warning message for posts that were long enough. I just have problems with other people's posts suddenly appearing ahead of mine every so often.


----------



## Gr3iz

_American _Beauty


----------



## cwwozniak

_Beauty _and the Beast


----------



## Gr3iz

Jack _and _Jill


----------



## dotty999

_Jack_ Reacher


----------



## cwwozniak

Jack _Reacher_: Never Go Back


----------



## Gr3iz

_Back _to the Future


----------



## cwwozniak

X-Men: Days of _Future _Past


----------



## Gr3iz

_Days_ of Thunder


----------



## cwwozniak

Tropic _Thunder_


----------



## dotty999

_Tropic_ of Cancer


----------



## Gr3iz

The Bridges _of _Madison County


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Bridges _at Toko-Ri


----------



## Gr3iz

Right _At _Your Door


----------



## cwwozniak

I Spit on _Your _Grave


----------



## Gr3iz

_I_ Am Legend


----------



## cwwozniak

Anchorman 2: The _Legend _Continues


----------



## Gr3iz

Postcards from _the _Edge


----------



## cwwozniak

_From _Here to Eternity


----------



## Gr3iz

_Here _Comes the Boom


----------



## cwwozniak

_Boom _Town


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Town _Without Christmas


----------



## cwwozniak

Rebel _Without _a Cause


----------



## Gr3iz

For the _Cause_


----------



## HOBOcs

Just _Cause_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Just _One of the Guys

You're really dredging them up tonight, Jim! ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Guys and Dolls


----------



## Gr3iz

Valley of the _Dolls _


----------



## HOBOcs

Harper Valley P.T.A.


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Valley


----------



## RT

Happy _Gilmore_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Happy_ New Year


----------



## RT

Escape from _New_ York


----------



## Gr3iz

Killer Klowns _from_ Outer Space


----------



## HOBOcs

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## cwwozniak

_2001_: A Space Travesty

Hi, Jim


----------



## Gr3iz

Girl With _A_ Pearl Earring


----------



## cwwozniak

Working _Girl_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Girl _Next Door


----------



## JustJudy

_Girl_ With a Pearl Earring


----------



## cwwozniak

_Pearl _Harbor


----------



## JustJudy

Take Back the _Harbor_


----------



## cwwozniak

Come _Back, _Little Sheba


----------



## JustJudy

_Little _Shop of Horrors

Gotta run Chuck! Take care. Hopefully see you tomorrow or on facebook


----------



## Couriant

Beauty _Shop_


----------



## Gr3iz

American _Beauty_


----------



## Twiki

Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## cwwozniak

_Beast _of Burden


----------



## Gr3iz

White Man's _Burden_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Man's _Favorite Sport?


----------



## Twiki

White Man Can't Jump.


----------



## Gr3iz

Harold and Kumar go to *White *Castle


----------



## cwwozniak

_Castle _of Blood


----------



## Twiki

The Last Castle


----------



## JustJudy

Indiana Jones and the _Last _Crusade


----------



## Couriant

Bridget _Jones_ Diary


----------



## JustJudy

_Diary _of a Wimpy Kid


----------



## Couriant

The Karate _Kid_


----------



## JustJudy

The _Kid_ Who Would be King


----------



## cwwozniak

The Man Who _Would _Be Polka King


----------



## Twiki

The Man Who Knew Too Little


----------



## cwwozniak

_Little _Miss Sunshine


----------



## Twiki

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Gr3iz

Never _Mind _the Horrocks


----------



## Twiki

Never Say Die...


----------



## HOBOcs

Live and Let *Die*


----------



## Twiki

Let's Go To Prison


----------



## cwwozniak

What a Way to _Go_!


----------



## Twiki

Go West Young Man


----------



## cwwozniak

_Young _Frankenstein


----------



## Gr3iz

The Horror Of _Frankenstein_


----------



## Twiki

Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Gr3iz

Child's Play 4: _Bride _of Chucky


----------



## cwwozniak

_Play _Misty for Me


----------



## Twiki

Me Myself and Irene


----------



## cwwozniak

_Irene _in Time


----------



## HOBOcs

The Time Machine


----------



## Twiki

Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## Gr3iz

The Shakiest _Gun _in the West


----------



## Twiki

West Side Story


----------



## cwwozniak

The Neverending _Story_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Watcher in _the _Woods


----------



## HOBOcs

A walk in the _woods_


----------



## RT

_Don't_ Go Into the Woods


----------



## HOBOcs

Abbott and Costello_ go_ to Mars


----------



## cwwozniak

Robinson Crusoe on _Mars_


----------



## Gr3iz

The New Swiss Family _Robinson_


----------



## cwwozniak

Madea's _Family _Reunion


----------



## Gr3iz

National Lampoon's Holiday _Reunion_


----------



## RT

_Roman_ Holiday


----------



## cwwozniak

Pee-wee's Big _Holiday_


----------



## HOBOcs

Big

hmmmm


----------



## cwwozniak

I had to refresh my memory on the rules:



JustJudy said:


> A continuation of the closed thread "Change the movie with one word.
> Change any one word to make a new movie title, for example, "One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest", change to The Nest" or The Deep, if you post a movie title with just one word then the next must begin with the last letter of the previous word.l


 Good Will Hunting


----------



## Gr3iz

Midnight in the Garden of _Good _& Evil


----------



## cwwozniak

_Midnight _Cowboy

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Midnight _Meat Train

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

The Great _Train _Robbery


----------



## Gr3iz

_Great _Locomotive Chase


----------



## cwwozniak

The Paper _Chase_

For a moment there I thought you were referring to a certain Buster Keaton movie.


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Paper
_
Close, but no cigar ...


----------



## RT

Paper _Moon_


----------



## Gr3iz

First Men in the _Moon_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Men _in Black


----------



## Gr3iz

_Black _Hawk Down


----------



## RT

_Watership_ Down


----------



## cwwozniak

_Down _Periscope


----------



## Gr3iz

_Down _With Love


----------



## cwwozniak

Crazy, Stupid, _Love_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Gods Must be _Crazy_


----------



## cwwozniak

Romeo _Must _Die


----------



## Gr3iz

It's My Party And I'll _Die _If I Want To


----------



## cwwozniak

_My _Cousin Vinny


----------



## Gr3iz

Beer For _My_ Horses


----------



## cwwozniak

They Shoot _Horses, _Don't They?


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes _They _Come Back Again


----------



## cwwozniak

Mamma Mia! Here We Go_ Again_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Here _Come the Co-eds


----------



## cwwozniak

Things to _Come_


----------



## Gr3iz

10 _Things _I Hate About You


----------



## cwwozniak

Much Ado _About _Nothing


----------



## Gr3iz

The Man Who Knew Too _Much_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Man _Who Would Be King


----------



## Gr3iz

The Return Of The _King_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Return _to Me


----------



## Gr3iz

Play Misty For _Me_


----------



## cwwozniak

Child's _Play _


----------



## Gr3iz

Dating Games People _Play_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hunger _Games_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hunger_


----------



## cwwozniak

_*R*_ebel Without a Cause


----------



## Gr3iz

No Lost _Cause_


----------



## cwwozniak

_No _Time for Sergeants


----------



## Gr3iz

Once Upon a _Time _in the West


----------



## cwwozniak

_West _of Memphis


----------



## Gr3iz

The Grapes _of _Wrath


----------



## cwwozniak

Star Trek II: The _Wrath _of Khan


----------



## Gr3iz

_Star _Wars III -- Revenge of the Sith


----------



## cwwozniak

_Revenge _of the Nerds


----------



## RT

Revenge of the _Creature_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Creature _Wasn't Nice


----------



## RT

_Creature _from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Gr3iz

Diary Of A Mad _Black _Woman


----------



## cwwozniak

It's a _Mad Mad Mad Mad_ World

Do I get quadruple points for that one?


----------



## Gr3iz

Sky Captain and the _World _of Tomorrow


----------



## cwwozniak

No Highway in the _Sky_


----------



## HOBOcs

_No_ Way Out


----------



## cwwozniak

Every Which _Way _but Loose


----------



## Gr3iz

_Loose _Cannons


----------



## cwwozniak

The Blazing _Cannons_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Blazing _Saddles


----------



## cwwozniak

Boots and _Saddles_


----------



## Gr3iz

Kinky _Boots_


----------



## cwwozniak

Puss in _Boots_


----------



## Gr3iz

Ace _in _the Hole


----------



## cwwozniak

The Black _Hole_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Nine Lives of Fritz _the _Cat


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Cat _in the Hat


----------



## Gr3iz

Life _in _the Bowling Lane


----------



## cwwozniak

Sex, Death and _Bowling_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Sex _and Death 101


----------



## cwwozniak

_101 _Dalmatians


----------



## JustJudy

101 Days of 101 Dalmatians


----------



## cwwozniak

_Days _of Thunder

Hi, Judy!


----------



## RT

End of _Days_


----------



## Gr3iz

John Dies At The _End_


----------



## cwwozniak

Fast Times _at _Ridgemont High


----------



## Gr3iz

Satan In _High _Heels


----------



## cwwozniak

Zombie Women of _Satan_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Zombie _Strippers


----------



## cwwozniak

_Strippers _vs Werewolves


----------



## JustJudy

Alien *vs *Predator

Hi Chuck!!


----------



## RT

My Stepmother Is an _Alien_


----------



## Gr3iz

Whose Life _Is _It Anyway?


----------



## JustJudy

It's a Wonderful _ Life_


----------



## cwwozniak

Some Kind of _Wonderful_


----------



## Gr3iz

It's _Kind _Of A Funny Story


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Funny _Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Thing _with Two Heads


----------



## RT

The Man with _Two_ Brains


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Man With_ The Golden Gun


----------



## cwwozniak

On _Golden _Pond


----------



## Gr3iz

Black _Pond_


----------



## cwwozniak

Meet Joe _Black_


----------



## Gr3iz

Mighty _Joe _Young


----------



## cwwozniak

Forever _Young_


----------



## Gr3iz

Diamonds Are _Forever_


----------



## cwwozniak

Jack of _Diamonds _


----------



## Gr3iz

_Jack _and Jill vs. the World


----------



## cwwozniak

Stop the _World_: I Want to Get Off


----------



## Gr3iz

All Babes _Want _to Kill Me


----------



## cwwozniak

_Babes _in Toyland


----------



## Gr3iz

Panic _In _The Year Zero


----------



## cwwozniak

_Zero _Dark Thirty


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't Be Afraid Of The _Dark_


----------



## RT

_Afraid*

* _think I got that, does the next have to start with "d"?


----------



## cwwozniak

RT said:


> ... does the next have to start with "d"?


You got it.

_D_on't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Tell_-Tale Heart


----------



## cwwozniak

Kama Sutra: A _Tale _of Love


----------



## Gr3iz

I _Love _You, Man


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Man _from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Thing _from _Another World


----------



## cwwozniak

Around the _World _in 80 Days


----------



## Gr3iz

10 Rules for Sleeping _Around_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Sleeping _Beauty


----------



## Gr3iz

American _Beauty_


----------



## cwwozniak

An _American _in Paris


----------



## Gr3iz

Last Tango in _Paris_


----------



## cwwozniak

I Know What You Did _Last _Summer


----------



## Gr3iz

_What _the Bleep? Down the Rabbit Hole ...


----------



## cwwozniak

_Down _Periscope

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Black Hawk _Down_

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Men in _Black_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Men _Who Stare at Goats


----------



## cwwozniak

Austin Powers: The Spy _Who _Shagged Me


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Spy _Next Door


----------



## cwwozniak

Cheech and Chong's _Next _Movie


----------



## Gr3iz

Kentucky Fried _Movie_


----------



## cwwozniak

In Old _Kentucky_


----------



## Gr3iz

No Country for _Old _Men


----------



## cwwozniak

Dr. _No_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Abominable _Dr._ Phibes


----------



## cwwozniak

Dr. _Phibes _Rises Again


----------



## Gr3iz

Herbie Rides _Again_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Herbie _Goes to Monte Carlo


----------



## Gr3iz

Ernest _Goes _To Camp


----------



## cwwozniak

Cheerleader _Camp_


----------



## Gr3iz

But I'm a _Cheerleader_


----------



## cwwozniak

_I'm _Not There


----------



## Gr3iz

_There _is Something About Mary


----------



## RT

_Something_ Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Gr3iz

_Wicked _Stepmother


----------



## cwwozniak

My _Stepmother _Is an Alien


----------



## Gr3iz

_Alien_ Planet


----------



## cwwozniak

Beneath the _Planet _of the Apes


----------



## Gr3iz

_Beneath_ The Darkness


----------



## RT

Star Trek Into _Darkness_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Into _the Storm


----------



## RT

The Perfect _Storm
_
Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Angus, Thongs and _Perfect _Snogging


----------



## cwwozniak

_Angus _


----------



## Gr3iz

_S_ix Days, Seven Nights


----------



## RT

The Magnificent _Seven_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Haunted Mansion


----------



## cwwozniak

_Mansion _of Blood


----------



## Gr3iz

Harry Potter and the Half _Blood _Prince


----------



## RT

_Harry _and the Hendersons


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Other Guys


----------



## Gr3iz

My Family & _Other _Animals


----------



## cwwozniak

_My _Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheerful Weather for the _Wedding_


----------



## cwwozniak

Strange _Weather_


----------



## RT

Doctor _Strange_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Imaginarium of _Doctor _Parnassus


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Incredible Mr. Limpet


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Incredible _Shrinking Man


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Man _Who Knew Too Much


----------



## Gr3iz

_Too _Fast, _Too _Furious


----------



## cwwozniak

_Fast _Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Gr3iz

Satan In _High _Heels


----------



## cwwozniak

Men _In _Black

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the _Black _Pearl

Hey Chuck!


----------



## RT

(again, many possible replies abound, but I'll say...)

The Mummy's _Curse_


----------



## Gr3iz

Smokey & _The _Bandit


----------



## cwwozniak

The Kissing _Bandit_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## cwwozniak

The Last _Outlaw_


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll Always Know What You Did _Last _Summer


----------



## RT

What We _Did_ on Our Holiday


----------



## cwwozniak

Holiday _Inn_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Best Man _Holiday_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Running _Man
_
Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Running _With Scissors

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Rock, Paper, _Scissors_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Flintstones - Viva _Rock _Vegas


----------



## cwwozniak

Meet Me in Las _Vegas_


----------



## Gr3iz

Abbott & Costello _Meet _Captain Kidd


----------



## cwwozniak

_Captain _January


----------



## Gr3iz

Sky _Captain _& the World of Tomorrow


----------



## cwwozniak

Red _Sky _at Morning


----------



## Gr3iz

Behind the _Red _Door


----------



## cwwozniak

The Spy Next _Door_


----------



## Gr3iz

The House _Next _Door


----------



## cwwozniak

Road _House_


----------



## Gr3iz

End of the _Road_


----------



## RT

_End_ of Days


----------



## HOBOcs

_Days_ of Thunder


----------



## cwwozniak

Blue _Thunder
_
Just requested my library to get a copy from another library for me. I liked this movie when it first came out and it's time to see if it has aged well.


----------



## RT

Rolling _Thunder_ (1977)
--- or ---
_Rolling_ Thunder


----------



## cwwozniak

_Rolling _Kansas


----------



## Gr3iz

_Rolling _to You


----------



## cwwozniak

_You _Don't Mess with the Zohan


----------



## Gr3iz

_Don't_ Be Afraid Of The Dark


----------



## RT

Whose _Afraid_ of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes Virginia, There Is a Santa Claus

Randy, that should be "Who's" ...


----------



## RT

Yup Mark, ya got me again 

_Santa Claus_ Conquers the Martians


----------



## Gr3iz

Call Me _Claus_


----------



## cwwozniak

Can't Buy _Me _Love


----------



## Gr3iz

You _Can't_ Take it With You


----------



## cwwozniak

The Muppets _Take _Manhattan


----------



## Gr3iz

Maid In _Manhattan_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Maid _to Order


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Order _of the Phoenix


----------



## cwwozniak

The Flight of the _Phoenix_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Flight _Plan


----------



## cwwozniak

_Plan _9 from Outer Space


----------



## Gr3iz

I Married a Monster from Outer _Space_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Married _to the Mob


----------



## Gr3iz

Randy and the *Mob*


----------



## cwwozniak

Freebie _and _the Bean


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bean_


----------



## cwwozniak

_*N*_one But the Brave


----------



## Shenifeland

The Bold and the _Brave_


----------



## RT

Home of the _Brave_


----------



## cwwozniak

Star Trek IV: The Voyage _Home_

Hi Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Seventh _Voyage _Of Sinbad


----------



## Shenifeland

The _Seventh_ Seal


----------



## Gr3iz

King's _Seal
_
Greetings! Welcome to the TSG games!


----------



## HOBOcs

The King's Speech


----------



## Gr3iz

_The_ Formula


----------



## cwwozniak

Winning _Formula_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Formula_


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> _The_ Formula





Gr3iz said:


> The _Formula_


We have an echo in here or are you talking about two different movies; the 1980 version and the 2014 version? LoL

_The _Secret Life of Pets 2


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure, we'll go with two movies. Or, I'm really losing it ... <sigh>

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II - The _Secret _of the Ooze


----------



## cwwozniak

Confessions of a _Teenage _Drama Queen


----------



## Gr3iz

_Queen _of Spades


----------



## Shenifeland

The Adventures of Priscilla, _Queen_ of the Desert


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Adventures _of Robin Hood


----------



## cwwozniak

Christopher _Robin_


----------



## RT

_Robin_ Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## Gr3iz

_Men _in Black


----------



## RT

_Black_ Sunday


----------



## Gr3iz

Any Given _Sunday_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Any _Wednesday


----------



## Gr3iz

At _Any _Price


----------



## cwwozniak

Breakfast _at _Tiffany's


----------



## Gr3iz

A Dog's _Breakfast_


----------



## HOBOcs

The Breakfast Club


----------



## cwwozniak

The First Wives _Club_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _First _Beautiful Thing


----------



## cwwozniak

A Guy _Thing_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Good _Guy_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Good_, the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## Gr3iz

Coyote _Ugly_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Coyote _Summer


----------



## Gr3iz

I Still Know What You Did Last *Summer*


----------



## cwwozniak

The Day the Earth Stood _Still_


----------



## Gr3iz

Journey to the Center of the _Earth_


----------



## cwwozniak

A Dog's _Journey_


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Dog's_ Breakfast


----------



## cwwozniak

_Breakfast _of Champions


----------



## Gr3iz

The Taking _of _Pelham One Two Three


----------



## cwwozniak

_Taking _Care of Business


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Business _Of Strangers


----------



## cwwozniak

Never Talk to _Strangers_


----------



## Gr3iz

Pillow _Talk_


----------



## cwwozniak

Two Heads on a _Pillow_


----------



## HOBOcs

Two mules for sister sara


----------



## cwwozniak

The Postman Always _Rings _Twice

Hi jbuenavides! Welcome to the game.


----------



## Gr3iz

_Twice _Upon a Christmas


----------



## RT

Twice Upon a _Time_


----------



## Gr3iz

The People That _Time _Forgot

Greetings and salutations, O great, once lost and now found, scarecrow! It seems Halloween brings wondrous treasures ...


----------



## cwwozniak

The _People _vs. Larry Flynt


----------



## Gr3iz

_Larry _the Cable Guy - The Health Inspector


----------



## cwwozniak

_Inspector _Gadget


----------



## Gr3iz

_Inspector _George Gently


----------



## HOBOcs

_George_ of the Jungle


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome to the _Jungle_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Welcome _to New York


----------



## Gr3iz

Poison Ivy 3: The _New _Seduction


----------



## cwwozniak

Terminator _3_: Rise of the Machines


----------



## Gr3iz

_Rise _Of The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## cwwozniak

What _Planet _Are You From?


----------



## Gr3iz

_Are _We There Yet?


----------



## cwwozniak

_There _Was a Crooked Man...

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Dead _Man _On Campus

Mornin' Chuck!!


----------



## cwwozniak

Hot Nights on the _Campus_


----------



## Gr3iz

Six Days, Seven _Nights_


----------



## RT

_Days_ of Thunder

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Blue _Thunder_

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Return To The _Blue _Lagoon


----------



## HOBOcs

The_ Return_ of the Pink Panther


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Pink _Conspiracy


----------



## HOBOcs

_Conspiracy_ Theory


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Theory _of Everything


----------



## cwwozniak

_Everything _You Always Wanted to Know About Sex * But Were Afraid to Ask


----------



## Gr3iz

_Sex _Monster


----------



## cwwozniak

_Monster _Party


----------



## Gr3iz

It's My _Party _And I'll Die If I Want To


----------



## HOBOcs

What women_ want_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Women _In Trouble


----------



## RT

Big _Trouble_ in Little China


----------



## cwwozniak

The _China _Syndrome


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Trail of the Pink Panther


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Pink _Jungle


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome to the _Jungle_


----------



## cwwozniak

Not _Welcome_


----------



## Gr3iz

Batteries _Not _Included


----------



## cwwozniak

Instructions Not _Included_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Not _With My Wife


----------



## HOBOcs

The Time Traveler's _Wife_


----------



## Gr3iz

No _Time _for Sergeants


----------



## cwwozniak

Point of _No _Return


----------



## Gr3iz

Vanishing _Point_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Vanishing _on 7th Street


----------



## Gr3iz

The _7th _Voyage Of Sinbad


----------



## cwwozniak

Star Trek IV: The _Voyage _Home

Hi, Mark!!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Home _Alone

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

He Knows You're _Alone_


----------



## Gr3iz

_You're_ Only Young Once


----------



## cwwozniak

_Once _I Was a Beehive


----------



## Gr3iz

He Knew He _Was _Right


----------



## cwwozniak

_He _Said, She Said


----------



## Gr3iz

Because I _Said _So


----------



## HOBOcs

_So_ I Married an Axe Murderer


----------



## Gr3iz

_Axe _Giant: The Wrath of Paul Bunyan


----------



## cwwozniak

James And The _Giant _Peach


----------



## HOBOcs

Adventures of Frank and Jesse _James_


----------



## cwwozniak

Fixing _Frank_


----------



## Gr3iz

Robot & _Frank_


----------



## JustJudy

I _Robot_


----------



## Gr3iz

10 Things _I _Hate About You

Hi Judy! Long time, no see ... How've you been?


----------



## cwwozniak

There's Something _About _Mary

Hi Judy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Dirty *Mary*, Crazy Larry


----------



## cwwozniak

The Gods Must Be _Crazy_


----------



## Gr3iz

Great movie! One of the few where the sequel is as good as the original! ;-)

Hello I Must Be Going


----------



## HOBOcs

_*Going*_ in Style


----------



## Gr3iz

Love Hollywood _Style_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Hollywood _Chainsaw Hookers


----------



## Gr3iz

The Texas *Chainsaw *Massacre: The Beginning


----------



## cwwozniak

_Texas_, Brooklyn & Heaven


----------



## Gr3iz

The Angriest Man in _Brooklyn_


----------



## cwwozniak

Rain _Man_


----------



## RT

Singin' in the _Rain_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Singin'_ in the Corn

I'm gonna guess the next entry will have the word "Children" in it.


----------



## RT

Hiya Chuck! 

You've either made it very difficult or very easy to post the next flick...

So I'll do a jumble and say Capri*corn* One.


(rules, shmules... keep the kids innocent as long as possible )


----------



## Gr3iz

Just _One _Of The Guys


----------



## cwwozniak

_Guys _and Dolls



RT said:


> (rules, shmules... keep the kids innocent as long as possible )


LoL! Good night, everybody!


----------



## Gr3iz

Take This Job _And _Shove It!


----------



## cwwozniak

The Muppets _Take _Manhattan


----------



## Gr3iz

Maid In _Manhattan_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Maid _to Order


----------



## Gr3iz

Harry Potter 5 - The _Order _of the Phoenix


----------



## RT

Dark _Phoenix_


----------



## cwwozniak

Zero _Dark _Thirty

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Suspect _Zero_


----------



## DoggosTacos

The _Maize_ Runner


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi Bodhi, and welcome to TSG.

It looks like you could use an explanation of the rules. Your entry needs to be a movie title that contains at least one word from the last entry. you should also try to avoid using the word in the last entry that was common to its previous entry. In this particular case, you need to give a movie title that has the word "Suspect" in it. It has to be the exact word. A title with "Suspects" would not be a valid entry. The exception is if the last entry was a one word title. In that case, the first letter of your entry would be the last letter in the last entry.


----------



## RT

Now, per game rules, I resume playing on Mark's last post #2914...
by the rules, as I understand them, my response will be:

*Suspect*

*(thanks for the hint Chuck  )*

(But to @DoggosTacos I feel some slack should be cut 
To further confuse you, Bodhi, the rules in post #1 state:
_"if you post a movie title with just one word then the next must begin with the last letter of the previous word."
_
So the next response must begin with the letter "t" ...
no worries Bodhi, most folks slip up or get confused at some point in these games....and there is no penalty, except some one will be sure to point out a mistake has been made, but play on anyway!  )


----------



## cwwozniak

RT said:


> So the next response must begin with the letter "t" ...


*
Tomorrow Never Dies*


----------



## Couriant

Edge of _Tomorrow_


----------



## cwwozniak

Over the _Edge_


----------



## Gr3iz

One Flew *Over *the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## cwwozniak

_One _Hundred and One Dalmatians


----------



## Gr3iz

Take This Job *And *Shove It!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Take _Me Home Tonight


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe I'll Come _Home _In The Spring


----------



## cwwozniak

It Happens Every _Spring_


----------



## Gr3iz

What _Happens _Next


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Next _Karate Kid


----------



## Gr3iz

Diary of a Wimpy _Kid_


----------



## cwwozniak

*Bridget Jones's Diary*


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bridget _Jones: The Edge of Reason


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Reason _to Believe


----------



## Gr3iz

Hitchhiker's Guide _to _the Galaxy


----------



## cwwozniak

_Galaxy_ of Terror


----------



## Gr3iz

_Terror _At Orgy Castle


----------



## cwwozniak

A Good Old Fashioned _Orgy _


----------



## Gr3iz

Midnight in the Garden of _Good _& Evil


----------



## RT

The _Evil_ Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's _Dead_


----------



## cwwozniak

Mr. _Mom _


----------



## Gr3iz

The Incredible _Mr_. Limpet


----------



## HOBOcs

*Mr.* Smith goes to Washington


----------



## Gr3iz

Herbie _Goes _to Monte Carlo


----------



## cwwozniak

The Count of _Monte _Cristo


----------



## Gr3iz

99 Women - Island _of _Despair


----------



## cwwozniak

*Muppet Treasure Island*


----------



## Gr3iz

Tarzan's Secret _Treasure_


----------



## cwwozniak

*The Secret Life of Pets*


----------



## Gr3iz

_Life _in the Bowling Lane


----------



## HOBOcs

It's a Wonderful _Life_


----------



## Gr3iz

_It's _Kind Of A Funny Story


----------



## cwwozniak

_Funny _Girl


----------



## Gr3iz

That Exploding _Girl_


----------



## cwwozniak

_That _Darn Cat!


----------



## Gr3iz

Filthy Rich & _Cat _Flap


----------



## cwwozniak

*Eat the Rich*


----------



## Gr3iz

When Do We _Eat_?


----------



## cwwozniak

That Thing You _Do_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Thing _with Two Heads


----------



## cwwozniak

8 _Heads _in a Duffel Bag


----------



## Gr3iz

A Bug and a _Bag _of Weed


----------



## RT

Mr _Bug_ Goes to Town


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Town _Without Christmas


----------



## cwwozniak

How the Grinch Stole _Christmas_


----------



## Gr3iz

_How _to Rob a Bank


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Bank _Dick


----------



## Gr3iz

Fun With _Dick _And Jane


----------



## cwwozniak

What Ever Happened to Baby _Jane_?


----------



## Gr3iz

What Just _Happened_?


----------



## cwwozniak

Girls _Just _Want to Have Fun

Thought we were playing the Movie Q & A game for a moment.


----------



## Gr3iz

Kiss the _Girls
_
I can relate ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

_Kiss _Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Gr3iz

_Kiss_ Me Stupid


----------



## cwwozniak

The Spy Who Dumped _Me_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Spy _Who Loved Me


----------



## RT

Austin Powers: The Spy _Who_ Shagged Me


----------



## Gr3iz

Excuse _Me _For Living


----------



## cwwozniak

Dial M _For _Murder


----------



## Gr3iz

Monsters, Marriage and _Murder _in Manchvegas


----------



## RT

Destroy All _Monsters _


----------



## Gr3iz

Search and _Destroy_


----------



## cwwozniak

Star Trek III: The _Search _for Spock


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes They Come Back _for _More


----------



## cwwozniak

Sister Act 2: _Back _in the Habit


----------



## Gr3iz

Two Mules For _Sister _Sara


----------



## cwwozniak

Romancing _Sara_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Romancing_ the Stone


----------



## cwwozniak

The Sword in the _Stone_


----------



## Gr3iz

Around the World _in _80 Days


----------



## cwwozniak

_Days _of Wine and Roses


----------



## Gr3iz

Revenge _of _the Pink Panther


----------



## cwwozniak

Porky's _Revenge_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Revenge _of the Pink Panther


----------



## cwwozniak

Pretty in _Pink_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Pretty _Maids All In A Row


----------



## RT

_All_ the Bright Places


----------



## Gr3iz

Trading _Places_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Trading _Favors


----------



## HOBOcs

_Trading_ Paint


----------



## Gr3iz

_Paint _Your Wagon


----------



## cwwozniak

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking _Your _Juice in the Hood


----------



## Gr3iz

Robin _Hood _- Men in Tights


----------



## cwwozniak

Men _in _Black


----------



## Gr3iz

_Black _Belly Tarantula


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Belly _of the Beast

Good afternoon, Mark! No real humpday for me this week.


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Beast _from 20,000 Fathoms

Hey Chuck!


----------



## RT

_Fathoms_ Deep


----------



## Gr3iz

The Waterhorse: Legend of the _Deep_


----------



## cwwozniak

Anchorman: The _Legend _of Ron Burgundy


----------



## Gr3iz

_Anchorman_


----------



## cwwozniak

_N_ever Say Never Again


----------



## Gr3iz

Dennis the Menace Strikes _Again_


----------



## cwwozniak

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire_ Strikes _Back


----------



## Gr3iz

Police Academy 3 - _Back _in Training


----------



## RT

_Training_ Day

Hey Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last _Day _Of Frankie The Fly


----------



## RT

The _Last_ Thing He Wanted


----------



## cwwozniak

Everything You Always _Wanted _to Know About Sex * But Were Afraid to Ask

It's 1:18 AM. So much for a good night's sleep. There was a loud clap of thunder and that woke up me and my cat, Ginger. She wanted off the bed and out of the bedroom, NOW. Unfortunately, my bare arm was between her and the door.


----------



## RT

Catch Me If _You_ Can

(...said the cat as she bolted away... Hope you're OK Chuck, a cat scratch is damn painful! )


----------



## cwwozniak

Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged _Me
_
That scratch hurt twice; first when Ginger did it and again when I swabbed some 91% isopropyl alcohol on it. She even got a treat out of the deal when I went into the kitchen to pour myself a brandy.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Men _Who _Stare at Goats


----------



## cwwozniak

Old _Goats_


----------



## Gr3iz

A Good _Old _Fashioned Orgy


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Plan an _Orgy _in a Small Town


----------



## Gr3iz

Even Dwarfs Started _Small_


----------



## cwwozniak

Big Girls Don't Cry... They Get _Even_


----------



## Gr3iz

My _Big _Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## cwwozniak

_Fat _Man and Little Boy


----------



## Gr3iz

_Boy _with the Golden Pants


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Golden _Child


----------



## Gr3iz

Paradise Lost - The _Child _Murders at Robin Hood Hills


----------



## RT

The_ Lost_ Boys


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Virginity Hit


----------



## RT

The Big_ Hit_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Big _Chill


----------



## cwwozniak

_Chill _Factor


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Usual Suspects


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> _The _Usual Suspects


Are you still working off of RT's entry?


----------



## Gr3iz

Somebody deleted something here ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Business as _Usual
_


Gr3iz said:


> Somebody deleted something here ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Taking Care Of _Business_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Taking _of Pelham One Two Three


----------



## HOBOcs

_Three_ Kings


----------



## Gr3iz

Street _Kings_


----------



## cwwozniak

King of _Kings_

Hello, Mark and Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

Lord Of The Rings - The Return Of The _King
_
Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

Point of No _Return_


----------



## Gr3iz

Vanishing _Point_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Vanishing _on 7th Street


----------



## Gr3iz

Wall _Street_: Money Never Sleeps


----------



## RT

The Great _Wall_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Great _Buck Howard


----------



## cwwozniak

_Howard _the Duck


----------



## Gr3iz

The Million Dollar _Duck_


----------



## cwwozniak

Million _Dollar _Legs


----------



## Gr3iz

Five _Million _Years to Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

The Greatest Show on _Earth_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last Picture _Show_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Last _of the Mohicans


----------



## Gr3iz

Talladega Nights: The Ballad _of _Ricky Bobby


----------



## cwwozniak

The Bachelor and the _Bobby_-Soxer


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bachelor _Party 2: The Last Temptation


----------



## cwwozniak

_Last _of the Red Hot Lovers


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hot _Chick


----------



## cwwozniak

*Chick *Carter, Detective


----------



## Gr3iz

Ace Ventura, Jr. - Pet *Detective*


----------



## cwwozniak

Stroker _Ace_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Ace _in the Hole


----------



## cwwozniak

The Black _Hole_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Black _Belly Tarantula


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Belly _Full of Anger


----------



## Gr3iz

The Upside of _Anger_


----------



## RT

_Upside_ Down


----------



## Gr3iz

Fire _Down _Below


----------



## cwwozniak

The Enemy _Below _


----------



## Gr3iz

_Enemy _Mine


----------



## cwwozniak

Yours, _Mine _and Ours


----------



## Gr3iz

Illegally _Yours_


----------



## RT

_Illegally_ Alive


----------



## cwwozniak

Staying _Alive_


----------



## Gr3iz

Only Lovers Left _Alive_

Welcome back, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

Only _Angels _Have Wings

Hi, Mark. Thank you. Glad to be back.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hills _Have _Eyes


----------



## cwwozniak

_Eyes _of Laura Mars


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mars _Needs Moms


----------



## cwwozniak

Bad _Moms_


----------



## Gr3iz

One _Bad _Trip


----------



## cwwozniak

The Guilt _Trip_


----------



## RT

Finger of Guilt


----------



## cwwozniak

Five _Finger _Exercise


----------



## Gr3iz

_Five _Million Years to Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

12 _Years _a Slave


----------



## RT

_12_ Monkeys


----------



## Gr3iz

_12_ Rounds


----------



## cwwozniak

Five _Rounds_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Five _Million Years to Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

One Million _Years _B.C.


----------



## Gr3iz

Marley & Me: The Puppy _Years_


----------



## cwwozniak

Catch _Me _If You Can


----------



## RT

_Can_ You Keep a Secret?


----------



## Gr3iz

_Keep _Your Distance


----------



## cwwozniak

Paint _Your _Wagon


----------



## Gr3iz

The War _Wagon_


----------



## RT

_War_ of the Worlds


----------



## cwwozniak

When _Worlds _Collide


----------



## Gr3iz

_When _The Lights Went Out


----------



## cwwozniak

The Night the Lights _Went _Out in Georgia


----------



## Gr3iz

When The _Lights _Went Out


----------



## cwwozniak

_When _a Man Loves a Woman



Gr3iz said:


> When The _Lights _Went Out


Where, oh where did I just see that same answer???


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess I should refresh my scren once in a while ... <sigh> ;-)

I Could Never Be Your _Woman_


----------



## cwwozniak

Tomorrow _Never _Dies


----------



## Gr3iz

Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow


----------



## cwwozniak

The _World _Is Not Enough


----------



## Gr3iz

Batteries _Not _Included


----------



## cwwozniak

Instructions Not _Included_


----------



## Gr3iz

He's Just _Not _That Into You


----------



## cwwozniak

_Just _One of the Guys


----------



## Gr3iz

Enron: The Smartest _Guys _in the Room


----------



## RT

_Room _with a View


----------



## Gr3iz

_View _From the Top


----------



## cwwozniak

_From _Russia With Love


----------



## Gr3iz

Between _Love _and Goodbye


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Goodbye _Girl


----------



## Gr3iz

That Exploding _Girl_


----------



## cwwozniak

The House _that _Jack Built


----------



## Gr3iz

The _House _that Screamed


----------



## RT

And the Baby _Screamed_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Baby _Mama


----------



## RT

Black _Mama_ White _Mama_


----------



## Gr3iz

Harold and Kumar go to _White _Castle


----------



## cwwozniak

_Castle _Falls


----------



## Gr3iz

Darkness _Falls_


----------



## cwwozniak

Star Trek Into _Darkness_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Star _Wars V -- The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## cwwozniak

_Back _to School

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

High School Confidential

Thank you. And a Happy Hump Day to you, too, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

_High _Noon


----------



## Gr3iz

Super _High _Me


----------



## cwwozniak

Can't Buy _Me _Love


----------



## Gr3iz

Girls_ Can't_ Swim


----------



## cwwozniak

Earth _Girls _Are Easy


----------



## Gr3iz

_Easy _Rider


----------



## RT

Ghost _Rider_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Ghost _& Mr. Chicken


----------



## RT

(Hi Mark - I just _knew_ you were to going play that one  )

_Chicken_ Run


----------



## Gr3iz

Didn't want to disappoint you Randy ... ;-)

Walk Don't _Run_


----------



## cwwozniak

Dead Men _Don't _Wear Plaid


----------



## Gr3iz

Over Her _Dead _Body


----------



## cwwozniak

Invasion of the _Body _Snatchers

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

The League _of _Extraordinary Gentlemen

Good evening, my friend! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## RT

A _League_ of Their Own


----------



## Gr3iz

We _Own _the Night


----------



## cwwozniak

Saturday _Night _Fever

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## RT

_Fever_ Pitch

G'Day Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Pitch _Perfect


----------



## RT

The _Perfect_ Storm


----------



## cwwozniak

Into the _Storm_


----------



## RT

Star Trek _Into_ Darkness


----------



## Gr3iz

_Darkness_

Good evening Chuck! Hey Randy!


----------



## RT

*S*ame Kind of Different as Me

(think I followed game protocol there.
Mark, Chuck - g'eve to yahs!)


----------



## Gr3iz

Close Encounters of the Third _Kind_


----------



## RT

At _Close_ Range


----------



## Gr3iz

Open _Range_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Open _24 Hours


----------



## Gr3iz

The Dark _Hours_


----------



## RT

Zero _Dark_ Thirty


----------



## Gr3iz

_Zero _In And Scream


----------



## cwwozniak

From a Whisper to a _Scream_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Thing _from _Another World


----------



## cwwozniak

Not _Another _Teen Movie


----------



## Gr3iz

_Teen _Spirit


----------



## cwwozniak

School _Spirit_


----------



## Gr3iz

Rock 'n' Roll High _School_


----------



## cwwozniak

Fast Times at Ridgemont _High_


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems Like Old _Times_


----------



## cwwozniak

Some _Like _it Hot

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hot _Chick

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Steampunk Samurai Biker _Chick_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last _Samurai_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Last _of the Mohicans


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Shakiest Gun in _the _West


----------



## cwwozniak

Top _Gun_


----------



## Gr3iz

Woman On _Top_


----------



## cwwozniak

Pretty _Woman_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Pretty _Maids All In A Row


----------



## cwwozniak

_All _the President's Men


----------



## Gr3iz

First _Men _In The Moon


----------



## cwwozniak

The _First _Wives Club


----------



## Gr3iz

_Club _Dread


----------



## cwwozniak

Camp _Dread_

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Return To Sleepaway _Camp_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Return _to Sender


----------



## Gr3iz

From A Whisper _To _A Scream


----------



## cwwozniak

_From _Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Gr3iz

The Chronicles of Narnia - The Voyage Of The _Dawn _Treader


----------



## cwwozniak

Fantastic _Voyage_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Fantastic _Mr. Fox


----------



## cwwozniak

Looking for _Mr. _Goodbar


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheerful Weather _for _the Wedding


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Wedding _Singer


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Bell Witch Mountain


----------



## cwwozniak

For Whom the _Bell _Tolls


----------



## Gr3iz

Play Misty _For _Me


----------



## cwwozniak

Foul _Play_


----------



## Gr3iz

Murder Most _Foul_


----------



## cwwozniak

Girl _Most _Likely


----------



## Gr3iz

Most _Likely _to Succeed


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Succeed in _Business _Without Really Trying


----------



## Gr3iz

A Town _Without _Christmas


----------



## cwwozniak

Mr. Deeds Goes to _Town_


----------



## Gr3iz

Ernest _Goes _To Camp


----------



## cwwozniak

Daddy Day _Camp_


----------



## Gr3iz

Big _Daddy_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Big _Chill


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Butterfly Effect


----------



## cwwozniak

The Trigger _Effect_


----------



## Gr3iz

In _the _Electric Mist


----------



## cwwozniak

Breakin' 2: _Electric _Boogaloo


----------



## Gr3iz

_Breakin'_ All The Rules


----------



## cwwozniak

The Cider House _Rules_


----------



## Gr3iz

_House _On Bare Mountain


----------



## cwwozniak

Murder_ On _The Orient Express


----------



## Gr3iz

The Polar _Express_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Polar _Bear Club


----------



## Gr3iz

The First Wives' _Club_


----------



## cwwozniak

Love at _First _Bite

Hi, Mark! Happy Friday before a three-day weekend!


----------



## Gr3iz

Between _Love _and Goodbye

Hey Chuck! Back atcha pal! Looking forward to not having to do home-schooling!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Goodbye_, Mr. Chips


----------



## Gr3iz

The Ghost & _Mr_. Chicken


----------



## RT

_Chicken_ Run

Howdy Chuck, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hills _Run _Red

Hey Randy!


----------



## RT

The _Hills_ Have Eyes


----------



## cwwozniak

Real Women _Have _Curves


----------



## Gr3iz

_Women _In Trouble


----------



## RT

Big _Trouble_ in Little China


----------



## Gr3iz

_Little _White Lies


----------



## cwwozniak

Snow _White _and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Gr3iz

Six Days, _Seven _Nights


----------



## cwwozniak

Boogie _Nights_


----------



## Gr3iz

30 Days of _Nights_


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Lose a Guy in 10 _Days_


----------



## Gr3iz

How To _Lose _Friends & Alienate People


----------



## cwwozniak

The _People _vs. Larry Flynt


----------



## Gr3iz

I Now Pronounce You Chuck & _Larry_


----------



## cwwozniak

In the Army _Now_


----------



## Gr3iz

Up _In _Smoke


----------



## cwwozniak

Pump _Up _the Volume


----------



## Gr3iz

The Shakiest Gun in _the _West


----------



## cwwozniak

The Naked _Gun_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Naked _Witch


----------



## cwwozniak

The Blair _Witch _Project


----------



## Gr3iz

Colossus: The Forbin _Project_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Colossus _of New York


----------



## Gr3iz

Sergeant _York_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Nun and the _Sergeant_


----------



## Gr3iz

Extremely Loud _And _Incredibly Close


----------



## cwwozniak

_Close _Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## Gr3iz

It's _Kind _Of A Funny Story


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Funny _Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum


----------



## Gr3iz

What Just _Happened_?


----------



## cwwozniak

_Just _Go with It


----------



## Gr3iz

Harold and Kumar _Go _to White Castle


----------



## cwwozniak

_White _Men Can't Jump


----------



## Gr3iz

21 _Jump _Street


----------



## cwwozniak

A Nightmare on Elm _Street_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Nightmare _Before Christmas


----------



## cwwozniak

_Before _the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

The House Of The _Devil_


----------



## cwwozniak

Animal _House_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Animal _Farm


----------



## cwwozniak

Funny _Farm_


----------



## Gr3iz

It's Kind of a _Funny _Story


----------



## cwwozniak

West Side _Story_


----------



## Gr3iz

Wrong _Side _Of Town


----------



## cwwozniak

Sorry, _Wrong _Number


----------



## Gr3iz

_Sorry _We Missed You


----------



## cwwozniak

Catch Me If _You _Can


----------



## Gr3iz

_Can _I Do It 'Til I Need Glasses?


----------



## cwwozniak

Bend _It _Like Beckham


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bend _of the River


----------



## cwwozniak

The Bridge on the _River _Kwai


----------



## Gr3iz

Charlie & _the _Chocolate Factory


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Chocolate _War


----------



## Gr3iz

_War _of the Planets


----------



## cwwozniak

Valerian and the City of a Thousand _Planets_


----------



## Gr3iz

Ali Baba And The Forty _Thousand _Thieves


----------



## cwwozniak

North Dallas _Forty_


----------



## Gr3iz

_North _Country


----------



## cwwozniak

No _Country _for Old Men


----------



## Gr3iz

Grumpy _Old _Men


----------



## cwwozniak

Those Magnificent _Men _in Their Flying Machines or How I Flew from London to Paris in 25 hours 11 minutes


----------



## Gr3iz

_Flying _Wild


----------



## cwwozniak

Where the _Wild _Things Are


----------



## Gr3iz

_Where _The Buffalo Roam


----------



## cwwozniak

_Buffalo _Bill


----------



## Gr3iz

Meet _Bill_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Meet _the Fockers


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe I'll Come Home In _The _Spring


----------



## cwwozniak

Miss Peregrine's _Home _for Peculiar Children


----------



## Gr3iz

Little _Miss _Sunshine


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Little _Mermaid


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lord of _the _G-Strings: The Femaleship of the String


----------



## cwwozniak

No _Strings _Attached


----------



## Gr3iz

Shocker: _No _More Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## cwwozniak

For a Few Dollars _More_


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Few _Best Men


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Best _Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Texas _Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## cwwozniak

The St. Valentine's Day _Massacre_


----------



## Gr3iz

_St._ Elmo's Fire


----------



## cwwozniak

In the Line of _Fire_


----------



## Gr3iz

Walk the _Line_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Walk _of Shame


----------



## Gr3iz

Sky Captain & the World _of_ Tomorrow


----------



## cwwozniak

_Captain _Underpants: The First Epic Movie


----------



## Gr3iz

Not Another Teen _Movie_


----------



## cwwozniak

To Be or _Not _to Be

Getting sleepy here. G'night Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

The Gods Must _Be _Crazy

Right behind you pal ... <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

If It's Tuesday, This _Must _Be Belgium


----------



## Gr3iz

Take _This _Job And Shove It!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Take _Me Home Tonight


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe I'll Come _Home _In The Spring


----------



## cwwozniak

Cabin Fever 2: _Spring _Fever


----------



## Gr3iz

_Fever _Pitch


----------



## cwwozniak

_Pitch _Perfect


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Perfect _Getaway


----------



## cwwozniak

Fatal _Getaway_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Fatal _Vision


----------



## RT

Vision _Quest_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Quest _for Fire


----------



## RT

_Fire_ in the Sky


----------



## Gr3iz

Vanilla _Sky_


----------



## cwwozniak

There's Always _Vanilla_


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll _Always _Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## cwwozniak

_What _Happens in Vegas


----------



## Gr3iz

What _Happens _Next


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Next _Karate Kid


----------



## Gr3iz

_Kid _Dynamite


----------



## RT

Napoleon _Dynamite_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Napoleon _


----------



## cwwozniak

_N_ational Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## Gr3iz

Fraternity _Vacation_


----------



## cwwozniak

Haunting on _Fraternity _Row


----------



## Gr3iz

An American _Haunting_


----------



## HOBOcs

American Graffiti


----------



## Gr3iz

More American _Graffiti_


----------



## RT

Four _More_ Shots Please


----------



## Gr3iz

_Please _Don't Eat the Daisies


----------



## cwwozniak

Please Don't _Eat _My Mother!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mother_, Jugs And Speed


----------



## cwwozniak

Need for _Speed_


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I Do It 'Til I _Need _Glasses?


----------



## HOBOcs

Birds Do It


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Birds_


----------



## cwwozniak

Austin Powers: _The _Spy Who Shagged Me


----------



## Gr3iz

The _God _Who Wasn't There


----------



## cwwozniak

_There _Will Be Blood


----------



## Gr3iz

Anacondas 2: The Hunt for the _Blood _Orchid


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Hunt _for Red October


----------



## Gr3iz

Behind the _Red _Door


----------



## HOBOcs

Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## Gr3iz

_Enemy _Mine


----------



## HOBOcs

Yours, _Mine_ and Ours


----------



## Gr3iz

Illegally _Yours_


----------



## HOBOcs

_Illegally_ Alive


----------



## Gr3iz

Eaten _Alive_


----------



## HOBOcs

Soon You will be gone and possibly _Eaten_


----------



## Gr3iz

Everything's _Gone _Green


----------



## HOBOcs

The _Green _Mile


----------



## Gr3iz

Sisterhood Of _The _Traveling Pants


----------



## RT

_Sisterhood_ of Death


----------



## Gr3iz

_Death _at a Funeral


----------



## cwwozniak

Vinnie and Angela's Beauty Salon and *Funeral *Parlor


----------



## Gr3iz

American *Beauty*


----------



## cwwozniak

An _American _Pickle


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hobbit: _An _Unexpected Journey


----------



## cwwozniak

_Journey _to the Center of the Earth


----------



## Gr3iz

Five Million Years to _Earth_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Five _Easy Pieces


----------



## Gr3iz

_Easy _Rider


----------



## cwwozniak

Ghost _Rider_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Ghost _& Mr. Chicken


----------



## cwwozniak

Poultrygeist: Night of the _Chicken _Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Night _at the Opera


----------



## cwwozniak

The Phantom of the _Opera_


----------



## Gr3iz

Hammer of _the _Gods


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gods _and Monsters


----------



## Gr3iz

_Monsters_, Marriage and Murder in Manchvegas


----------



## RT

_ Murder_ on the Orient Express


----------



## Gr3iz

Malibu _Express_


----------



## RT

_Malibu_ Hot Summer


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hot _Tub Time Machine


----------



## cwwozniak

Once Upon a *Time*... In Hollywood


----------



## Gr3iz

Doc _Hollywood_


----------



## cwwozniak

What's Up,_ Doc_?


----------



## Gr3iz

Shut _Up _and Shoot


----------



## cwwozniak

Stop! Or My Mom Will _Shoot_


----------



## Gr3iz

How To _Stop _Being A Loser


----------



## RT

_How_ The West as Won


----------



## cwwozniak

_West _Side Story


----------



## Gr3iz

An American Ghost _Story_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Ghost _Rider


----------



## Gr3iz

Easy _Rider_


----------



## RT

Earth Girls Are _Easy _


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day the _Earth _Caught Fire


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Day _the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Gr3iz

I _Still _Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## RT

_What_ Lies Beneath


----------



## Gr3iz

_Beneath _The Planet of the Apes


----------



## RT

Forbidden _Planet (*)_

( * Chuck, avatar, ahem, should have been your play there  )


----------



## Gr3iz

Visit to a Small _Planet_


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Small _Town in Texas



RT said:


> * Chuck, avatar, ahem, should have been your play there


Pesky thing called work made me miss my chance at glory.


----------



## Gr3iz

Wrong Side Of _Town_


----------



## cwwozniak

She Done Him _Wrong_


----------



## Gr3iz

Are We _Done _Yet?


----------



## cwwozniak

Not Dead _Yet_


----------



## Gr3iz

Over Her _Dead _Body


----------



## cwwozniak

_Body _Heat


----------



## Gr3iz

City Heat


----------



## RT

_City_ Lights


----------



## cwwozniak

Friday Night _Lights_


----------



## Gr3iz

All _Night _Long


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Long _Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Gr3iz

_Goodnight _Moon


----------



## RT

Amazon Women on the _Moon_


----------



## cwwozniak

Curucu, Beast of the _Amazon_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Beast _from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## cwwozniak

The Naked Gun: _From _the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Gr3iz

American Pie 5 - The _Naked _Mile


----------



## HOBOcs

The Green Mile


----------



## Gr3iz

Everything's Gone _Green_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gone _With the Wind


----------



## Gr3iz

Breaking _Wind_


----------



## RT

_Breaking_ All the Rules


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty Maids _All _In A Row


----------



## RT

The House on Sorority _Row_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _House _Bunny


----------



## cwwozniak

Santa and the Ice Cream *Bunny*


----------



## Gr3iz

Bad _Santa_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Good, the *Bad *and the Ugly


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Good _Old Fashioned Orgy


----------



## cwwozniak

Grumpy _Old _Men


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Men _Who Stare at Goats


----------



## cwwozniak

_Who _Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Gr3iz

_Rabbit _Hole


----------



## cwwozniak

_Hole _in One


----------



## Gr3iz

_One _Night At McCool's


----------



## cwwozniak

In the _Heat _of the Night


----------



## Gr3iz

_Night _of the Comet


----------



## cwwozniak

_Comet _Over Broadway

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Walk All _Over _Me

Hiya pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged *Me*


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Spy _Next Door


----------



## cwwozniak

The Spook Who Sat by the _Door_


----------



## Gr3iz

The House _By _The Cemetery


----------



## cwwozniak

Animal _House_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Animal _Farm


----------



## cwwozniak

Ma and Pa Kettle Back on the _Farm_


----------



## Gr3iz

Sometimes They Come _Back_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Come _Back to the 5 & Dime Jimmy Dean, Jimmy Dean


----------



## Gr3iz

Free _Jimmy_


----------



## cwwozniak

Live _Free _or Die Hard


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hard _Candy


----------



## cwwozniak

_Candy _Stripe Nurses

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sick _Nurses_

Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

Jane White Is _Sick _& Twisted


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lair Of The _White _Worm


----------



## cwwozniak

The Invisible _Worm_

Time for me to set up coffee for the mornign and go to bed. Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Invisible _Man's Revenge

Right behind you pal. I'm tired ...


----------



## cwwozniak

_Revenge _of the Nerds II: Nerds in Paradise


----------



## Gr3iz

_Paradise _Lost - The Child Murders at Robin Hood Hills


----------



## cwwozniak

Beverly _Hills _Cop


----------



## Gr3iz

Kindergarten _Cop_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Kindergarten _Teacher


----------



## Gr3iz

Bad _Teacher_


----------



## cwwozniak

Big _Bad _Mama


----------



## Gr3iz

Grandma's _Big _Boy


----------



## RT

_Boy_ Meets World


----------



## Gr3iz

Sky Captain and the _World _of Tomorrow


----------



## cwwozniak

No Highway in the _Sky _


----------



## Gr3iz

Quicksilver _Highway_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Quicksilver_


----------



## RT

_*R*_oad to Nowhere


----------



## Gr3iz

Back _to _School


----------



## cwwozniak

Reform _School _Girls


----------



## Gr3iz

_Girls _Can't Swim


----------



## cwwozniak

The Midnight _Swim_


----------



## Gr3iz

In Search Of A _Midnight _Kiss


----------



## RT

_Kiss_ The Girls


----------



## Gr3iz

Beautiful _Girls_


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Beautiful _Day in the Neighborhood


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Day _the Earth Caught Fire


----------



## cwwozniak

_Caught _in the Act


----------



## Gr3iz

Sister _Act _2 - Back in the Habit


----------



## RT

_Back_ To The Future


----------



## Gr3iz

History of _the _World


----------



## RT

The _World_ is not Enough


----------



## Gr3iz

He's Just _Not _That Into You


----------



## cwwozniak

_Just _Before I Go


----------



## Gr3iz

The Life _Before _Her Eyes


----------



## RT

_Eyes_ of Laura Mars


----------



## cwwozniak

_Mars _Attacks


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last Days on _Mars_


----------



## RT

The _Last _Boy Scout


----------



## Gr3iz

The Errand _Boy_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Errand _of Angels


----------



## Gr3iz

Speed _Angels_


----------



## cwwozniak

Mother, Jugs & _Speed_

What are the odds that a movie with that title would be released today?


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mother _Krampus


----------



## cwwozniak

_Krampus_: The Christmas Devil


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Christmas _Story


----------



## HOBOcs

The Philadelphia Story


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Hounds of Baskerville


----------



## cwwozniak

Hell _Hounds _of the Plains


----------



## Gr3iz

Drag Me to _Hell_


----------



## RT

Stand By _Me_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Stand _Off


----------



## RT

Ferris Bueller's Day _Off_


----------



## cwwozniak

Dog _Day _Afternoon


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Dog _Problem


----------



## RT

_Problem_ Child


----------



## Gr3iz

Wild _Child_


----------



## RT

_Wild_ In The Streets

Hi Chuck and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Maybe I'll Come Home _In _The Spring

Hey Randy!


----------



## HOBOcs

Definitely, Maybe


----------



## Gr3iz

_Definitely _Divorcing


----------



## RT

Divorcing _Jack_


----------



## Gr3iz

Jumpin' _Jack _Flash


----------



## RT

_Flash_ Gordon


----------



## Gr3iz

Flesh _Gordon_


----------



## RT

The Creeping _Flesh_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Sweetest Thing


----------



## RT

The _Thing_ From Another World


----------



## Gr3iz

Around the _World _in 80 Days


----------



## cwwozniak

The Next Three _Days_


----------



## RT

_Next_

(remember the rules. I know Chuck will )


----------



## cwwozniak

*T*hey Shoot Horses, Don't They?

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

Shut Up and _Shoot_


----------



## RT

Eyes Wide _Shut_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Life Before Her _Eyes_


----------



## cwwozniak

Monty Python's *Life *of Brian


----------



## Gr3iz

Scent _of _a Woman


----------



## cwwozniak

Pretty *Woman*


----------



## Gr3iz

_Pretty _Maids All In A Row


----------



## cwwozniak

The Sum of _All _Fears


----------



## Gr3iz

House Of _Fears_


----------



## RT

Last _House_ on the Left


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll Always Know What You Did _Last _Summer


----------



## cwwozniak

_What _Ever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## Gr3iz

Gone _Baby_, Gone


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gone _with the Wind


----------



## RT

The_ Wind_ in the Willows


----------



## cwwozniak

Lost _in _Translation


----------



## RT

_Lost_ In Space


----------



## Gr3iz

Office _Space_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Office _Wife


----------



## Gr3iz

My _Wife _and Kids


----------



## cwwozniak

_My _Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Gr3iz

_Wedding _Singer


----------



## cwwozniak

The Jazz *Singer*

Hi Mark. Let me know if you would like for me to delete your post as the offending posts have been deleted.


----------



## Gr3iz

All That _Jazz_

If you wouldn't mind, Chuck, I'd appreciate it. It's a bit out of place as it is ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

The House _That _Jack Built


----------



## Gr3iz

The _House_ on the Hill


----------



## cwwozniak

Last Train from Gun _Hill_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Old Man & the _Gun_


----------



## RT

The _Old_ Man and the Sea


----------



## Gr3iz

Percy Jackson: _Sea _of Monsters


----------



## cwwozniak

_Percy _& Thunder


----------



## Gr3iz

Tropic _Thunder_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Tropic _Zone


----------



## RT

Twilight _Zone:_ The Movie


----------



## Gr3iz

Not Another Teen _Movie_


----------



## cwwozniak

Once Is _Not _Enough


----------



## Gr3iz

*Once *Upon a Time in the West


----------



## cwwozniak

_West _Side Story


----------



## Gr3iz

Wrong _Side _Of Town


----------



## cwwozniak

The Talk of the _Town_


----------



## Gr3iz

We Need To _Talk _About Kevin


----------



## cwwozniak

The Truth _About _Cats & Dogs


----------



## Gr3iz

Sleeping _Dogs _Lie


----------



## cwwozniak

_Sleeping _with the Enemy


----------



## Gr3iz

_Enemy _Mine


----------



## cwwozniak

Take Her, She's _Mine_


----------



## Gr3iz

_You_ Can't Take it With You


----------



## cwwozniak

_Take _Her, She's Mine


----------



## Gr3iz

The Life Before _Her _Eyes


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hills Have _Eyes_


----------



## RT

Beverly _Hills_ Cop


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cop _And A Half


----------



## cwwozniak

_Half _Moon Street


----------



## Gr3iz

The Mouse on the _Moon_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Mouse _that Roared


----------



## Gr3iz

He's Just Not _That _Into You


----------



## cwwozniak

_You _Don't Mess with the Zohan


----------



## Gr3iz

Not _With _My Wife


----------



## cwwozniak

The Farmer Takes a _Wife_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Incredible Burt Wonderstone


----------



## cwwozniak

Bumping Off _Burt_


----------



## Gr3iz

Stand _Off_


----------



## RT

_Stand_ By Me


----------



## Gr3iz

Beer For _My _Horses


----------



## cwwozniak

Why Lie? _Beer, _Woman, Chicken Wings


----------



## Gr3iz

Diary Of A Mad Black _Woman_


----------



## RT

It;s a _Mad Mad Mad_ World


----------



## Gr3iz

The Monster That Challenged the _World_

I think you're a "Mad" short, Randy ... ;-)


----------



## RT

_Monster_ Hunter

You'd likely be right Mark, but I think I copy/pasted from IMDB, removed format, and reformatted with italics in place 
However, I sure do agree with your original sentiment


----------



## Gr3iz

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire _Hunter_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Lincoln _Conspiracy


----------



## Gr3iz

The Pink _Conspiracy_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Pink _Cadillac


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cadillac _Man


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Man _in the Iron Mask


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Mask_


----------



## cwwozniak

_The _Mark of Zorro


----------



## Gr3iz

Indiana Jones in the Temple _of _Doom


----------



## cwwozniak

Bikini _Jones _and the Temple of Eros


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bikini _Spring Break


----------



## RT

_Spring_, Summer, Fall, Winter...and _Spring_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lion in _Winter_


----------



## RT

The _Lion_ King


----------



## Gr3iz

_King _Of California


----------



## RT

Monsters Of _California*_

*(in post production)*


----------



## Gr3iz

_Monsters_, Marriage and Murder in Manchvegas


----------



## cwwozniak

_Murder _by Numbers


----------



## RT

_By_ the Light of the Silvery Moon


----------



## cwwozniak

Paper _Moon_

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Paper _Chase


----------



## cwwozniak

The Great Texas Dynamite _Chase_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Great _Ghost Rescue


----------



## cwwozniak

Paws to the _Rescue_


----------



## Gr3iz

Santa _Paws_


----------



## RT

_Santa_ Claus Conquers the Martians


----------



## Gr3iz

Call Me _Claus_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Spy Who Dumped _Me_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Spy _Who _Loved Me


----------



## RT

Tinker Tailor Soldier _Spy_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Falcon and the Winter _Soldier_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Winter _of Frozen Dreams


----------



## RT

What _Dreams_ May Come


----------



## Gr3iz

Here _Come _the Co-eds


----------



## RT

You Were Never Really _Here_


----------



## Gr3iz

While You _Were _Sleeping


----------



## cwwozniak

_Sleeping _with the Enemy

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Enemy _Mine

Hey Chuck!


----------



## RT

Yours, _Mine_ & Ours


----------



## Gr3iz

Unfaithfully _Yours_


----------



## cwwozniak

Illegally _Yours_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Illegally _Alive


----------



## RT

The Dead Are _Alive_!


----------



## Gr3iz

Poultrygeist: Night Of The Chicken _Dead_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Ghost and Mr. _Chicken_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Ghost _Writer


----------



## RT

_Writer_ in the Storm


----------



## Gr3iz

_Storm _of the Century


----------



## cwwozniak

The Longest Day of the _Century_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Longest _Yard


----------



## RT

Stomp the _Yard_


----------



## Gr3iz

Jewel Of _The _Nile


----------



## cwwozniak

Princess of the _Nile_


----------



## Gr3iz

A Little _Princess_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Little _Miss Sunshine


----------



## Gr3iz

Sunshine Cleaning


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Cleaning _Lady


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Lady _in the Water


----------



## RT

The _Shape_ of Water


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Thing


----------



## cwwozniak

Do the Right _Thing_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Right _at your Door


----------



## RT

The Spy Next _Door_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Spy _Who Loved Me


----------



## cwwozniak

The Man _Who _Shot Liberty Valance


----------



## Gr3iz

_Liberty _Stands Still


----------



## cwwozniak

_Still _of the Night


----------



## Gr3iz

We Own the _Night_


----------



## RT

A League of Their _Own_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _League _of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## RT

_Gentlemen_ Prefer Blondes


----------



## Gr3iz

Gentlemen _Prefer _Nature Girls


----------



## cwwozniak

When _Nature _Calls


----------



## Gr3iz

Nature Unleashed: Earthquake


----------



## cwwozniak

The Monster of Camp Sunshine or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love _Nature_


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Miss _Sunshine_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Miss _Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children


----------



## Gr3iz

Who Killed Atlanta's _Children_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Who _Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Gr3iz

_Rabbit _Hole


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Hole _in the Wall


----------



## Gr3iz

Beyond the _Wall _of Sleep


----------



## cwwozniak

_Beyond _the Valley of the Dolls


----------



## Gr3iz

The Pirates Of Silicon _Valley_


----------



## cwwozniak

Davy Crockett and the River _Pirates_


----------



## Gr3iz

A _River _Runs Through It


----------



## cwwozniak

Better Living _Through _Chemistry


----------



## Gr3iz

For *Better *And For Worse


----------



## cwwozniak

Indiana Jones *and *the Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Gr3iz

The *Lost *Skeleton Returns Again


----------



## cwwozniak

Nanny McPhee *Returns*


----------



## Gr3iz

The *Nanny *Diaries


----------



## cwwozniak

The Basketball *Diaries*

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

*The* Thing with Two Heads


----------



## cwwozniak

The Mirror Has *Two *Faces


----------



## Gr3iz

*Faces *in The Crowd


----------



## cwwozniak

Roar of the *Crowd*


----------



## Gr3iz

In the Line *of *Fire


----------



## cwwozniak

A Thin *Line *Between Love and Hate


----------



## Gr3iz

10 Things I _Hate _About You


----------



## cwwozniak

10 _Things _We Should Do Before We Break Up


----------



## Gr3iz

Bikini Spring _Break_


----------



## cwwozniak

It Happens Every _Spring_


----------



## Gr3iz

What _Happens _Next


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Next _Three Days


----------



## Gr3iz

Around the World in 80 _Days_


----------



## cwwozniak

Master and Commander: The Far Side of the _World_


----------



## HOBOcs

_Far_ from the Madding Crowd


----------



## cwwozniak

_From _Here to Eternity

Hi, Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

And While We Were _Here_


----------



## cwwozniak

_While _She Was Out


----------



## Gr3iz

When The Lights Went _Out_


----------



## RT

Friday Night _Lights_


----------



## Gr3iz

Freaky _Friday_


----------



## cwwozniak

Live _Freaky _Die Freaky


----------



## Gr3iz

_Live _Free or Die Hard


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Hard _Day's Night


----------



## Gr3iz

One _Night _At McCool's


----------



## cwwozniak

_One _Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Gr3iz

Walk All _Over _Me


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Walk _to Remember


----------



## Gr3iz

_Remember _Me


----------



## cwwozniak

Can't Buy _Me _Love


----------



## Gr3iz

You _Can't_ Take it With You


----------



## cwwozniak

That Thing _You _Do.


----------



## Gr3iz

Can I _Do _It 'Til I Need Glasses?


----------



## cwwozniak

_Need _for Speed


----------



## Gr3iz

Mother, Jugs And _Speed_


----------



## RT

_And_ Then There Were None


----------



## cwwozniak

_None _But the Brave


----------



## Gr3iz

_Brave_


----------



## cwwozniak

*E*scape from New York


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hotel _New _Hampshire


----------



## cwwozniak

The Grand Budapest _Hotel_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Pleasure of Being Robbed


----------



## cwwozniak

_Being _John Malkovich


----------



## Gr3iz

_John _Dies At The End


----------



## cwwozniak

Tomorrow Never _Dies_


----------



## Gr3iz

I Could _Never _Be Your Woman


----------



## cwwozniak

A _Woman _Under the Influence


----------



## Gr3iz

Batman _Under _the Red Hood


----------



## cwwozniak

The Thin _Red _Line


----------



## Gr3iz

_Thin _Ice


----------



## RT

The _Ice_ Cream Truck


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gentlemen _Prefer Blondes


----------



## Gr3iz

Saint Philip Neri: I _Prefer _Heaven


----------



## RT

All Dogs Go To _Heaven

( @Cookiegal ) _


----------



## Cookiegal

They certainly do @RT Randy. They are our forever angels. 🐶

War _Dogs_


----------



## Gr3iz

_War _Games


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hunger _Games_: Catching Fire


----------



## Gr3iz

Harry Potter - Goblet of _Fire_


----------



## RT

A _Goblet_ for You


----------



## Gr3iz

Me and _You _and Everyone We Know


----------



## cwwozniak

I Don't _Know _How She Does It


----------



## Gr3iz

Please _Don't _Eat the Daisies


----------



## RT

All You Can _Eat_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Can _I Do It 'Til I Need Glasses?


----------



## cwwozniak

We Need to _Do _Something


----------



## Gr3iz

We _Need _To Talk About Kevin


----------



## cwwozniak

Everybody's Talking _About _Jamie


----------



## Gr3iz

Look Who's _Talking _Now


----------



## cwwozniak

The Way You _Look _Tonight


----------



## Gr3iz

Take Me Home _Tonight_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Take _Her, She's Mine


----------



## Gr3iz

Enemy _Mine_


----------



## RT

_Enemy_ of the State


----------



## Gr3iz

Head of _State_


----------



## cwwozniak

Bring Me the _Head _of Alfredo Garcia


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bring _It On, All or Nothing


----------



## cwwozniak

_All _the President's Men


----------



## RT

Robin Hood: _Men_ in Tights


----------



## Gr3iz

Batman Under the Red _Hood_


----------



## RT

20,000 Leagues _Under_ the Sea


----------



## Gr3iz

Voyage to the Bottom of the _Sea_


----------



## RT

The Glass _Bottom_ Boat


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Boat _That Rocked


----------



## cwwozniak

The Hand _That _Rocks the Cradle


----------



## RT

Cool _Hand_ Luke

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

Bickford Schmeckler's _Cool _Ideas


----------



## cwwozniak

A Girl with _Ideas_


----------



## Gr3iz

That Exploding _Girl_


----------



## cwwozniak

_That _Thing You Do


----------



## HOBOcs

Birds _do_ it

Evening all


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Birds_


----------



## RT

Attack of _The The_ Eye Creatures

(Hey - double points there - or did I violate the rules by using two of the same word?  )


----------



## Gr3iz

Flaming _Creatures_

I'll give you double points, Randy. Twice nothing is -- uhh, let's see, carry the 1, multiply by 2, carry over the ... Yup! It's 0! ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Two Flaming Youths

I could throw in an extra "the" RT


----------



## Gr3iz

The Thing with _Two _Heads


----------



## HOBOcs

That Thing You Do!


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll Always Know What _You _Did Last Summer


----------



## RT

_What_ Lies Beneath


----------



## Gr3iz

_Beneath _The Planet of the Apes


----------



## cwwozniak

Forbidden _Planet_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Forbidden _World


----------



## RT

The Worst Person in the _World_


----------



## Gr3iz

Lost _In _Translation


----------



## cwwozniak

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the _Lost _Ark

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## HOBOcs

Along came _Jones_

Good Evening Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

The Man Who _Came _Back

Good night Chuck! Good night Jim!


----------



## RT

_Back_ to the Future


----------



## cwwozniak

X-Men: Days of _Future _Past


----------



## HOBOcs

Days of Thunder


----------



## RT

Rolling _Thunder_

Hey Jim!


----------



## cwwozniak

Keep the Ball _Rolling_


----------



## HOBOcs

Take me out to the _ball _game


----------



## RT

Down and _Out_ in Beverly Hills


----------



## cwwozniak

_Down _Periscope


----------



## RT

Up _Periscope_


----------



## Gr3iz

Shut _Up _and Shoot


----------



## cwwozniak

Eyes Wide _Shut_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Life before Her _Eyes_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Life _of Brian

Hi, Mark. Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

Song _Of _The South

Hey pal! Thanks and the same to you!!


----------



## cwwozniak

_South _Beach Academy


----------



## HOBOcs

Beach Blanket Bingo


----------



## Gr3iz

_Bingo _Hell


----------



## RT

_Hell_ or High Water


----------



## Gr3iz

Satan In _High _Heels


----------



## cwwozniak

The Cabin _in _the Woods


----------



## Gr3iz

Boobs in the _Woods_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Boobs,_ Blood, and Mayhem: Volume 1


----------



## Gr3iz

_Blood _& Chocolate


----------



## cwwozniak

Willy Wonka & the _Chocolate _Factory


----------



## Gr3iz

_Free _Willy


----------



## RT

Willy/_Milly_

(Tough one there, little to work with


----------



## Gr3iz

Free _Willy _- Escape from Pirate's Cove


----------



## RT

_Pirates_ of the Caribbean

(boo, Mark...same play on the same page..
somehow I think we'll get past it though


----------



## Gr3iz

Sherlock Holmes: A Game _of _Shadows

T'ain't nuthin' in the rules agin it! ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> T'ain't nuthin' in the rules agin it! ;-)


Stop tawkin' lyke me...
Otherwise folks might think we're

_Holmes_ & Watson*


*we know whose who...or whom, whot?...


----------



## Gr3iz

I Now Pronounce You Chuck _&_ Larry


----------



## cwwozniak

The People vs. _Larry _Flynt


----------



## RT

_People_ Like Us


----------



## Gr3iz

Seems _Like _Old Times


----------



## cwwozniak

Fast _Times _at Ridgemont High


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Fast _and the Furious


----------



## cwwozniak

_Furious _in Alabama


----------



## Gr3iz

Sweet Home _Alabama_


----------



## cwwozniak

Sweet _Home _Carolina


----------



## Gr3iz

Home _Sweet _Home Alone


----------



## cwwozniak

Miss Peregrine's _Home _for Peculiar Children


----------



## Gr3iz

_Children _of Invention


----------



## cwwozniak

Father of _Invention_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Father _Of The Bride


----------



## RT

The _Bride_ of Frankenstein


----------



## Gr3iz

Young _Frankenstein_


----------



## RT

_Young_ Guns


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Guns _of Navarone


----------



## Gr3iz

The Legend _of _Billie Jean


----------



## cwwozniak

Goodbye, Norma _Jean_


----------



## Gr3iz

Between Love and _Goodbye_


----------



## RT

_Between_ Two Worlds


----------



## Gr3iz

_Two _Mules For Sister Sara


----------



## HOBOcs

The Other _Sister_


----------



## Gr3iz

Love And _Other _Drugs


----------



## RT

Crazy, Stupid, _Love._


----------



## Gr3iz

Kiss Me _Stupid_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Kiss _of the Spider Woman


----------



## Gr3iz

Along Came A _Spider_


----------



## HOBOcs

Drums _Along_ The Mohawk


----------



## Gr3iz

_The_ League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gentlemen _Prefer Blondes


----------



## Gr3iz

Legally _Blondes_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Legally _Dead


----------



## Gr3iz

_Dead _Poet's Society


----------



## cwwozniak

Mutual Admiration _Society_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Mutual _Needs


----------



## cwwozniak

Baby _Needs_ a New Pair of Shoes


----------



## Gr3iz

Mars _Needs _Moms


----------



## cwwozniak

The Single _Moms _Club


----------



## Gr3iz

A _Single _Shot


----------



## RT

A _Shot_ in the Dark


----------



## Gr3iz

Whistling in the _Dark_


----------



## RT

_Whistling_ in Dixie


----------



## Gr3iz

About Winn _Dixie_


----------



## RT

_About_ Last Night


----------



## Gr3iz

I Still Know What You Did _Last _Summer


----------



## RT

500 Days of _Summer_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Days _of Thunder


----------



## RT

Rolling _Thunder_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Rolling_


----------



## RT

Well bugger, had to refer to rules for the one word title....so

_*G*_odzilla Raids Again


----------



## Gr3iz

Dennis the Menace Strikes _Again_


----------



## HOBOcs

The Pink Panther _Strikes_ Again


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty in _Pink_


----------



## HOBOcs

_Pretty_ Woman


----------



## Gr3iz

I Could Never Be Your _Woman_


----------



## RT

_Never_ Say _Never_ Again


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't _Say _A Word


----------



## RT

_Don't_ Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead

Hey Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

*Tell *Tale

Hey there Randy!


----------



## RT

A Knight's _Tale_


----------



## Gr3iz

Bart Got _a _Room


----------



## cwwozniak

Peggy Sue _Got _Married


----------



## Gr3iz

Just _Married_

How appropriate! ;-)


----------



## RT

_Just_ What the Doctor Ordered


----------



## Gr3iz

The Imaginarium of _Doctor _Parnassus


----------



## RT

_The_ Way Out


----------



## Gr3iz

Every Which _Way _But Loose


----------



## RT

Any _Which_ Way You Can


----------



## Gr3iz

*Can *I Do It 'Til I Need Glasses?


----------



## RT

All Ladies _Do_ It


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Ladies _Man


----------



## RT

_Man_ On Fire


----------



## Gr3iz

The Day the Earth Caught _Fire_


----------



## RT

The Day the _Earth_ Stood Still


----------



## Gr3iz

Liberty Stands _Still_


----------



## RT

The Man Who Shot _Liberty_ Valance


----------



## Gr3iz

A Single _Shot_


----------



## RT

_Single_ White Female


----------



## Gr3iz

Harold and Kumar Go to _White _Castle


----------



## RT

The Haunted _Castle_


----------



## Gr3iz

Return Of The House On _Haunted _Hill


----------



## cwwozniak

The Englishman Who Went Up a _Hill _But Came Down a Mountain


----------



## RT

Escape to Witch _Mountain_

( Good play there Chuck, you offered many titles...but I'll skip the obvious and go with this older flick...)


----------



## Gr3iz

The Naked _Witch_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Naked _Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Police _Academy 4 - Citizens on Patrol


----------



## RT

The Lost _Patrol_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Lost _in Translation


----------



## Gr3iz

Once Upon a Time _in _the West


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Time _Machine


----------



## Gr3iz

Hot Tub Time _Machine_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Long, _Hot _Summer


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Long, Long_ Trailer


----------



## cwwozniak

Haunted _Trailer_

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Haunted_

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## RT

*D*on't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## Gr3iz

Whistling in the *Dark*


----------



## cwwozniak

Riders of the _Whistling _Pines


----------



## Gr3iz

A Face in _the _Crowd


----------



## RT

Far from the Madding _Crowd _


----------



## Gr3iz

_Far _and Away


----------



## RT

Never Look _Away_


----------



## Gr3iz

I Could _Never _Be Your Woman


----------



## RT

Attack of the 50 Foot _Woman_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Attack _of the Killer Tomatoes!


----------



## Gr3iz

_Killer _Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## RT

_Space_ Cowboys


----------



## Gr3iz

_Cowboys _& Aliens


----------



## cwwozniak

_Aliens _in the Attic


----------



## Gr3iz

Up _In _The Air


----------



## cwwozniak

_Up _the Down Staircase


----------



## Gr3iz

_Down _With Love


----------



## RT

To Sir, _With_ Love


----------



## Gr3iz

I Think I _Love _My Wife


----------



## cwwozniak

_My _Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheerful Weather for the _Wedding_


----------



## RT

The _Weather_ Man


----------



## Gr3iz

Rain _Man_


----------



## cwwozniak

A Walk in the Spring _Rain_


----------



## RT

_Spring_ Break


----------



## Gr3iz

Bikini Spring _Break_


----------



## cwwozniak

How to Stuff a Wild _Bikini_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Right _Stuff_


----------



## RT

The _Right_ One


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hunt for Eagle _One_


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Hunt _for Red October


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hills Run _Red_


----------



## RT

The _Hills_ Have Eyes


----------



## Gr3iz

The Life before Her _Eyes_


----------



## cwwozniak

Monty Python's _Life _of Brian


----------



## Gr3iz

_Brian _Eno: The Man Who Fell To Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

The Englishman _Who _Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

When The Lights _Went _Out


----------



## RT

_When_ Harry Met Sally...


----------



## Gr3iz

_Harry _Potter and the Half Blood Prince


----------



## RT

Robin Hood: _Prince_ of Thieves


----------



## Gr3iz

_Robin _And Marian


----------



## cwwozniak

The Adventures of Paul and _Marian_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Paul _Blart - Mall Cop


----------



## cwwozniak

Beverly Hills _Cop_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Hills _Have Eyes


----------



## HOBOcs

The Eyes of Laura Mars


----------



## Gr3iz

Abbott & Costello Go to _Mars_


----------



## cwwozniak

Harold & Kumar _Go _to White Castle


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lair Of The _White _Worm


----------



## cwwozniak

The Invisible _Worm_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Invisible _Man's Revenge


----------



## cwwozniak

_Revenge _of the Pink Panther


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty in _Pink_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Pretty _Maids All in a Row


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorority _Row_


----------



## cwwozniak

Neighbors 2: _Sorority _Rising


----------



## Gr3iz

Dead Moon _Rising_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dead _Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Gr3iz

You _Don't _Mess With the Zohan


----------



## cwwozniak

Hot _Mess _in a Wedding Dress


----------



## Gr3iz

_Hot _Rod Horror


----------



## RT

The Rocky_ Horror _Picture Show


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last _Picture _Show


----------



## cwwozniak

I Know What You Did _Last _Summer

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Dog Days of _Summer_

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

_Dog _Day Afternoon

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Daddy _Day _Camp


----------



## RT

_Camp_ Nowhere


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Nowhere _Inn


----------



## cwwozniak

Holiday _Inn_


----------



## RT

Mr. Bean's _Holiday_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Ghost & _Mr._ Chicken


----------



## RT

_Chicken_ Run


----------



## Gr3iz

The Hills _Run _Red


----------



## cwwozniak

The Thin _Red _Line


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Thin _Man


----------



## RT

The Invisible _Man_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The_ Bourne Identity


----------



## cwwozniak

_Identity _Unknown


----------



## Gr3iz

Attack of the _Unknown_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Attack _of the Southern Fried Zombies


----------



## Gr3iz

Kentucky _Fried _Movie


----------



## HOBOcs

_Fried_ Green Tomatoes


----------



## Gr3iz

Everything's Gone _Green_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Gone _With the Wind


----------



## Gr3iz

Not _With _My Wife


----------



## cwwozniak

_My _Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## Gr3iz

_Wedding _Singer


----------



## RT

The Jazz _Singer_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Ugly Truth


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Truth _About Santa Claus


----------



## Gr3iz

Single _Santa _Seeks Mrs. Claus


----------



## cwwozniak

Sex and the _Single _Alien


----------



## Gr3iz

_Sex _and Breakfast


----------



## RT

The _Breakfast_ Club


----------



## cwwozniak

The First Wives _Club_


----------



## Gr3iz

_First _Men In The Moon


----------



## cwwozniak

White _Men _Can't Jump


----------



## RT

_White_ House Down

Hey Chuck!
And


Gr3iz said:


> _First _Men In The Moon


Love that one! Cavorite and all


----------



## Gr3iz

The Seasoning _House_


----------



## HOBOcs

The Cider _House_ Rules


----------



## Gr3iz

10 _Rules _for Sleeping Around


----------



## HOBOcs

How to lose a guy in 10 days


----------



## Gr3iz

Nice _Guy _Johnny


----------



## RT

_Johnny_ Be Good

@Johnny b


----------



## Gr3iz

As _Good _as it Gets


----------



## RT

No One _Gets_ Out Alive


----------



## cwwozniak

_No _Time to Die


----------



## Gr3iz

No _Time _for Sergeants


----------



## RT

_No_ Country for Old Men


----------



## Gr3iz

Grumpy _Old _Men

Ha! Same answer worked for another thread a minute ago! ;-)


----------



## RT

The First _Men_ In The Moon



Gr3iz said:


> Ha! Same answer worked for another thread a minute ago! ;-)


Yeah, I was going to double post that


----------



## Gr3iz

The Mouse on the _Moon_


----------



## RT

The Great _Mouse_ Detective


----------



## Gr3iz

_Great _Locomotive Chase


----------



## cwwozniak

The Great Texas Dynamite _Chase_


----------



## Cookiegal

The _Texas _Chain Saw Massacre


----------



## Gr3iz

Slumber Party _Massacre _II


----------



## cwwozniak

Teenage _Slumber _Party Nightmare


----------



## Cookiegal

I was a _Teenage _Werewolf


----------



## Gr3iz

He _was _a Quiet Man


----------



## cwwozniak

Rain _Man_


----------



## Cookiegal

Singin' in the _Rain_


----------



## Gr3iz

Once Upon a Time _in _the West


----------



## RT

Once Upon a _Time_ in Mexico


----------



## Gr3iz

_Once _More With Feeling


----------



## cwwozniak

_With _Six You Get Eggroll


----------



## Gr3iz

_Six _Days, Seven Nights


----------



## cwwozniak

The Magnificent _Seven_


----------



## Gr3iz

Around _the _World in 80 Days


----------



## cwwozniak

Three _Days _of the Condor


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Three _Stooges


----------



## RT

Snow White and the Three _Stooges_


----------



## Gr3iz

The Lair Of The _White _Worm


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Lair _of the Wolf


----------



## Gr3iz

Big Bad _Wolf_


----------



## RT

The_ Big_ Lebowski


----------



## Gr3iz

Wag _the _Dog


----------



## RT

_Dog_ Day Afternoon


----------



## Gr3iz

I Hate Valentine's _Day_


----------



## cwwozniak

The St. _Valentine's_ Day Massacre


----------



## RT

The Texas Chain Saw _Massacre_


----------



## Gr3iz

_Saw_


----------



## RT

*W*hat Dreams May Come


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheech y Chong - Nice *Dreams*


----------



## cwwozniak

_Nice _Girls Don't Explode


----------



## Gr3iz

_Girls _Can't Swim


----------



## RT

White Men _Can't_ Jump


----------



## Gr3iz

Harold and Kumar Go to _White _Castle


----------



## cwwozniak

Whatever Happened to _Harold _Smith?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mr. _Smith _Goes to Washington


----------



## cwwozniak

Ernest _Goes _to Camp


----------



## Gr3iz

_Camp _Kill Yourself


----------



## cwwozniak

_Kill _Bill


----------



## Gr3iz

Meet _Bill_


----------



## RT

Abbott and Costello _Meet_ Frankenstein


----------



## Gr3iz

The Horror Of _Frankenstein_


----------



## cwwozniak

The Rocky _Horror _Picture Show


----------



## Gr3iz

The Last _Picture _Show


----------



## RT

_Last_ Tango in Paris


----------



## Gr3iz

Midnight In _Paris_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Midnight _Cowboy


----------



## Gr3iz

Urban _Cowboy_


----------



## HOBOcs

Carry on _Cowboy_


----------



## Gr3iz

Dead Man _On _Campus


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Man _Who Would Be King


----------



## Gr3iz

The Return Of The _King_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Return _to the Blue Lagoon


----------



## Gr3iz

Deep _Blue _Sea


----------



## HOBOcs

_Blue_ Thunder


----------



## Gr3iz

Days of _Thunder_


----------



## cwwozniak

Three _Days _of the Condor


----------



## Gr3iz

Around the World in 80 _Days_


----------



## RT

_Around_ the World Under the Sea


----------



## cwwozniak

A Woman _Under _the Influence


----------



## Gr3iz

I Could Never Be Your _Woman_


----------



## cwwozniak

I _Could _Never Have Sex with Any Man Who Has So Little Regard for My Husband


----------



## Gr3iz

_Sex _and Death 101


----------



## RT

_Death_ Becomes Her


----------



## Gr3iz

Over _Her _Dead Body


----------



## cwwozniak

One _Body _Too Many


----------



## Gr3iz

Look Who’s Talking, Too


----------



## cwwozniak

Never _Look _Away


----------



## Gr3iz

_Away _We Go


----------



## cwwozniak

All Dogs _Go _to Heaven


----------



## Gr3iz

Pretty Maids _All _In A Row


----------



## RT

The _Maids_ of Wilko


----------



## Gr3iz

Talladega Nights: The Ballad _of _Ricky Bobby


----------



## RT

Six Days Seven _Nights_


----------



## Gr3iz

The _Six _Wives Of Henry Lefay


----------



## RT

The Stepford _Wives_


----------



## Gr3iz

_The _Man Called Flintstone


----------



## cwwozniak

The _Man _Who Would Be King


----------



## Gr3iz

The _King _Is Dead


----------



## cwwozniak

Shaun of the _Dead_


----------



## Gr3iz

The House _Of _The Devil


----------



## HOBOcs

The Cider _House_ Rules


----------



## Gr3iz

10 _Rules _for Sleeping Around


----------



## RT

_Sleeping_ with the Enemy


----------



## Gr3iz

_Enemy _Mine


----------



## cwwozniak

Yours, _Mine _& Ours


----------



## Gr3iz

Illegally _Yours_


----------

